# Anyone starting IVF at the end of April 2013?



## xurfingers

Hey ladies. Looking for IVF buddies. First timers and those with experience wanted! :)


----------



## wannabemomma

hello!!! I will starting my second IVF in May most likely! Unfortunately, my first round ended in miscarriage.


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> hello!!! I will starting my second IVF in May most likely! Unfortunately, my first round ended in miscarriage.

Hey, girl... Thanks for responding. I'm sorry for your loss. It really SUCKS doesn't it. We have had back to back miscarriages. The most recent was this January. Diagnosed ectopic... Just my luck. I'm still waiting for my beta to drop to zero. Monday it was 14. I would be 14 weeks pregnant this week and I am still poas and coming up positive. Taking forever.! But I am really hoping around the 1st of May to start IVF. Which protocol are you following? How many embryos are you putting back?? Hope we can be long term friends here :)


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey sorry to hear about your losses. That sucks that it is taking a while for your beta to go down. 

I ended up having to ge a D&C March 4th. We have 7 frosties waiting for us. We have talked about putting 3 back this time due to the fact they are just medicore frosties. The first round we had 2 grade A embies!

When they did my D&C they found multiple ployps in my uterus. They said that might contribute to the miscarriage. They said they would add heperine and steriods to my next round. I am suppose to call them when I get my period.....should be around Easter! Then its back on the bcps for the most of the month of April.

How about you? What protocal do they have you on?


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> Hey sorry to hear about your losses. That sucks that it is taking a while for your beta to go down.
> 
> I ended up having to ge a D&C March 4th. We have 7 frosties waiting for us. We have talked about putting 3 back this time due to the fact they are just medicore frosties. The first round we had 2 grade A embies!
> 
> When they did my D&C they found multiple ployps in my uterus. They said that might contribute to the miscarriage. They said they would add heperine and steriods to my next round. I am suppose to call them when I get my period.....should be around Easter! Then its back on the bcps for the most of the month of April.
> 
> How about you? What protocal do they have you on?

Yes, the beta issue has been quite frustrating. We had to push back a month because of it. We are going with the antagonist approach. FS said that she is going to be aggressive from the start because I'm about to pull my hair out with frustration. She has also agreed to put back 3 embryos due to my age and recurring losses. I would love, love, love twins... Trips would take some time to accept, I think lol But if my decision is 3 then I must accept that there maybe 3 babies.... Right! Or even more if a split occurs. The reality is overwhelming. This will be my final pregnancy (well, if it goes w/o mc) and my hubby's only child /children. As it is, my oldest will be graduating high school and I will be starting over! Very scary. As for you, why are you doing ivf? Is it FMI, MFI, or both? And could the polyps be from the meds?


----------



## wannabemomma

That is great that your doctor is right with you on doing an aggressive approach! My doctor seems to be align with me as well!

We are doing IVF because I have PCOS. You know, I laugh now think how when we first started TTC I tought it would be this beautiful thing. I would get off the pill and BAM be pregnant............not my reality. I got off the pill and did not have period for 72 days. I knew something was wrong. They did an ultrasound and blood work and here I am! 6 rounds of clomid, 3 IUIS, and 1 IVF miscarriage later. I do not ovulate on my own so every cycle has had to be medicated. 

I am a twin myself :oneofeach: My mother was on clomid. The thought of having twins makes me smile. I know growing up with my brother was amazing. Always having a friend right there. I would not mind having triplets although I know that would be difficult.
My husband and I have talked about if we get twins that would be it. If we get triplets Great buy 2 get one free!!! hahahah!!


----------



## wannabemomma

He actually never said if the polyps could have been from the meds.... I never thought to ask but I am now!!!


----------



## xurfingers

Ha ha... Oh, hun I know... who would ever imagine having to go through all of this!!! From what I've read about PCOS, it's a draw back but it seems to be a managable one. Just be thankful it's not something like deminished ovarian reserve or worse. PCOS- we can handle! As far as IUI's are concerned, I am starting to see why they are the much cheaper option. For the most part, they don't work. And when they do work, the couple didn't need much help to begin with. I had an IUI this past September and did Follistim injections. I refused Clomid because statistically it was not aggressive enough at developing follies ( in my opinion). It failed. It was a total crap shoot- guessing game as to when to trigger, etc. No wonder it didn't work and why so many woman end up having four, five, and six IUI's. (I could not imagine what all of that fertility medication does to a woman over time... scares the crap outta me! ) But the very next natural cycle , we got preggers on our own.... then again on our own this past December. Lost them both and, of course, we were like 'WTH!'. Come to find out, I'm OLD and hubby has 0% morphology ( yet he has knocked me up twice LOL). We decided to just go straight into IVF because I am tired of this dragging out. And for the price we are paying for IVF, IT BETTER WORK! LOL I agree that twins would be wondeful! I went to high school with BG twins and they got along sooo well. That's really cool for you! I have done soooo much reading on triplets and it's what happens when they're born that scares me. Most women are not fortunate enough to carry until 36 weeks. The reality of spending 2 months going back and forth to the hospital... always leaving them behind... makes me sad to think about. I read a fasinating artical yesterday regarding day 3 transfers vs blast transfers. In the artical, it explained that day 5 blast transfers with Assisted Hatching had the highest success of implantation. It also stated that blastocyst have the proven potential for implantation before they are put into the womb so there is no guessing about the embryo quality. Day 3 transfers are a guessing game. There is no way to tell at that point if it has implantation potential because the embryo is too young. That is why most fertilized eggs don't make it to blast stage. Those that do are the ones that would have ALWAYS made it to the blast stage. It has very little to do with the lab ( most labs are fine) which is what most doctors like to SELL you. It keeps the blame away from them... and that's why they are willing to transfer more embryos on day 3. Which brings me to my point and my thought for the day... WHY would I transfer 3 embryos on day 3 with an unknown potential of implantation ( and the possibilty of triplets or MORE)when I can transfer 2 blastocysts with proven survivability and have a 60% chance of twin pregnancy ( which is what I want), a lower risk of trips- although at blast stage an egg is more likely to split, and a greater pregnancy rate which is our ultimate goal! I feel the tides turning in my brain! Sorry this was so long! LOL


----------



## xurfingers

xurfingers said:


> Ha ha... Oh, hun I know... who would ever imagine having to go through all of this!!! From what I've read about PCOS, it's a draw back but it seems to be a managable one. Just be thankful it's not something like deminished ovarian reserve or worse. PCOS- we can handle! As far as IUI's are concerned, I am starting to see why they are the much cheaper option. For the most part, they don't work. And when they do work, the couple didn't need much help to begin with. I had an IUI this past September and did Follistim injections. I refused Clomid because statistically it was not aggressive enough at developing follies ( in my opinion). It failed. It was a total crap shoot- guessing game as to when to trigger, etc. No wonder it didn't work and why so many woman end up having four, five, and six IUI's. (I could not imagine what all of that fertility medication does to a woman over time... scares the crap outta me! ) But the very next natural cycle , we got preggers on our own.... then again on our own this past December. Lost them both and, of course, we were like 'WTH!'. Come to find out, I'm OLD and hubby has 0% morphology ( yet he has knocked me up twice LOL). We decided to just go straight into IVF because I am tired of this dragging out. And for the price we are paying for IVF, IT BETTER WORK! LOL I agree that twins would be wondeful! I went to high school with BG twins and they got along sooo well. That's really cool for you! I have done soooo much reading on triplets and it's what happens when they're born that scares me. Most women are not fortunate enough to carry until 36 weeks. The reality of spending 2 months going back and forth to the hospital... always leaving them behind... makes me sad to think about. I read a fasinating artical yesterday regarding day 3 transfers vs blast transfers. In the artical, it explained that day 5 blast transfers with Assisted Hatching had the highest success of implantation. It also stated that blastocyst have the proven potential for implantation before they are put into the womb so there is no guessing about the embryo quality. Day 3 transfers are a guessing game. There is no way to tell at that point if it has implantation potential because the embryo is too young. That is why most fertilized eggs don't make it to blast stage. Those that do are the ones that would have ALWAYS made it to the blast stage. It has very little to do with the lab ( most labs are fine) which is what most doctors like to SELL you. It keeps the blame away from them... and that's why they are willing to transfer more embryos on day 3. Which brings me to my point and my thought for the day... WHY would I transfer 3 embryos on day 3 with an unknown potential of implantation ( and the possibilty of triplets or MORE)when I can transfer 2 blastocysts with proven survivability and have a 60% chance of twin pregnancy ( which is what I want), a lower risk of trips- although at blast stage an egg is more likely to split, and a greater pregnancy rate which is our ultimate goal! I feel the tides turning in my brain! Sorry this was so long! LOL

Also another point that was made was that at day 3 the embryo (in a natural cycle) would still be floating around the fallopian tube and not ready for implantation for a couple more days.( My thoughts on this are to much time for an ECTOPIC to occcur) Sooo, what do the embryos do for a couple days lol


----------



## wannabemomma

That is so weird you brought this up. At my WTF aapointment after my D&C my doc was telling me that a new study came out saying, well pretty much that. He did not give us an option the first time around and said he only did 3 day transfers. 

Now, he said he is going to start doing 5 day transfers and would like to when the time is right thaw our frosties (we have 7) and push them to 5 day. At first this concerned me but it makes perfect sense. When I had retrieval they collected 15 eggs matured eggs, they did ICIS and 11 fertilized. 9 made it to day 3. They put in the best 2. I wonder what would have happened if they pushed them to day 5? Maybe the best looking ones at day 3 would not have made it! I just do not want to end up with nothing!!!! I agree with you. Let's get this show on the road. Give me the best odds here!!

As far as IUIs I am in total agreement with you. Clomid always made me produce 2 follies but in my opinion they were not mature enough. Clomid striped my lining too along with the hot flashes, night sweats and temper....


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> That is so weird you brought this up. At my WTF aapointment after my D&C my doc was telling me that a new study came out saying, well pretty much that. He did not give us an option the first time around and said he only did 3 day transfers.
> 
> Now, he said he is going to start doing 5 day transfers and would like to when the time is right thaw our frosties (we have 7) and push them to 5 day. At first this concerned me but it makes perfect sense. When I had retrieval they collected 15 eggs matured eggs, they did ICIS and 11 fertilized. 9 made it to day 3. They put in the best 2. I wonder what would have happened if they pushed them to day 5? Maybe the best looking ones at day 3 would not have made it! I just do not want to end up with nothing!!!! I agree with you. Let's get this show on the road. Give me the best odds here!!
> 
> As far as IUIs I am in total agreement with you. Clomid always made me produce 2 follies but in my opinion they were not mature enough. Clomid striped my lining too along with the hot flashes, night sweats and temper....

I realize the fear of pushing all of the embryos until day 5. And I must say that I don't know if I would be that brave ( I really hope I can be though) but there is also the thought of paying to freeze embryos that may not be viable anyway and the false hope. It makes more sense to freeze blasts.. but you can even lose those in the thawing process. Really, anything can happen. It takes skill from the docs and a little luck, I reckon. The fact that they retrieved 15 MATURE eggs is WONDERFUL! That sounds very successful to me. Your fertilization rate with ICSI was very good as well. ( We will be doing that also) 9 made it to day 3... so, perhaps of those 9 maybe 4-5 (statistically speaking) would survive to blast. How old are you, anyway? I am 36 so I know that I need a high number at retrieval because most of my eggs will be defective probably. My AMH came back at 3.4 so my reserve is great for my age but my eggs are still 36, ya know LOL I would be HAPPY with 15 mature... any less and I would be mad at my doctor more than likely :haha: I better feel like I'm about to BURST at retrieval!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hi ladies- mind if I join? We will be doing our first IVF in April. I am so excited and ready to get this show on the road. We have done 3 IUIs and all BFN except one that ended in a chemical pregnancy. 

I go in for an in office hesteroscopy on April 1 to check my uterus and make sure all is well. Then DH has to do 2 semen analyses in the next two weeks to test for morphology (required by insurance) and antibody and DNA testing. Anyone had this done before and know what they are looking for? 

We will use follistim and Lupron for the stimming part. I'm praying this works!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Are either of you ladies PCOS? I wonder if that has anything to do with the quality of the egg or is it just simply based on age. I'm 33 (as of a few weeks ago)


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Hi ladies- mind if I join? We will be doing our first IVF in April. I am so excited and ready to get this show on the road. We have done 3 IUIs and all BFN except one that ended in a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> I go in for an in office hesteroscopy on April 1 to check my uterus and make sure all is well. Then DH has to do 2 semen analyses in the next two weeks to test for morphology (required by insurance) and antibody and DNA testing. Anyone had this done before and know what they are looking for?
> 
> We will use follistim and Lupron for the stimming part. I'm praying this works!!

Hi, TypeA... surely! My husband and I have had the SA done a few times ( fun for him, right! LOL). The DNA testing that you speak of is on the sperm, right? If so, basically they check the fragmentation in the sperms head. If there is high fragmentation it could lead to fertilization issues and what not. My hubby had this done and it was fine. The morphology is the shape of the sperm and can ultimately affect how the little guys swim to the egg... or just sit and swim in circles!!! LOL The semen analysis is important and points the direction in which they will handle you IVF care. The hesteroscopy is standard as well. Looking for polyps , fibroids... anything that could adversly effect a positive outcome. Gotta keep those numbers HIGH!!!LOL I will be using follistim with my upcoming IVF, as well. No lupron though. I'm going aggressive so there will be no suppressin this egg carton! :thumbup:
Looks like you will be first up in this circuit, TYPE A... please give us advice and details regarding your care. Best of luck to both of you ladies. Please, write often. :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Are either of you ladies PCOS? I wonder if that has anything to do with the quality of the egg or is it just simply based on age. I'm 33 (as of a few weeks ago)

Yes, Wannabemomma has PCOS. She would be a great lady to talk to about that! :)


----------



## wannabemomma

HI TTC! I have PCOS! I am 28. My AMH was at 5.7 when tested. 

When I was stimming I was on the lowest dose of medication due to the fact when they did my baseline they saw 29 follies sitting on my ovaries to start with.....that was after 6 weeks of BCP.

I do feel lucky to have so many frozen embies but do want to make sure they all great and not defective. 

TTC I was on follistim, menapur, garlinex,and then trigger. 
Pill wise I was and still am on Folgard (folic acid), baby asprin, prenatal, metformin 850mg 2x day. I am not insulin resistant but my doc seems to think it helps with IVF PCOS patients to regulate hormones. To be honest I believe him, my acne went away my face is not that oily, my temper is not that bad, my facial hair slowed down. (I know it seems like I was a hot mess) but PCOS patients can have those systems. For me I do see a difference and am now scared to get off of it!!


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> HI TTC! I have PCOS! I am 28. My AMH was at 5.7 when tested.
> 
> When I was stimming I was on the lowest dose of medication due to the fact when they did my baseline they saw 29 follies sitting on my ovaries to start with.....that was after 6 weeks of BCP.
> 
> I do feel lucky to have so many frozen embies but do want to make sure they all great and not defective.
> 
> TTC I was on follistim, menapur, garlinex,and then trigger.
> Pill wise I was and still am on Folgard (folic acid), baby asprin, prenatal, metformin 850mg 2x day. I am not insulin resistant but my doc seems to think it helps with IVF PCOS patients to regulate hormones. To be honest I believe him, my acne went away my face is not that oily, my temper is not that bad, my facial hair slowed down. (I know it seems like I was a hot mess) but PCOS patients can have those systems. For me I do see a difference and am now scared to get off of it!!

OMG! 29 antral follicles! I am really worried now! When I did my IUI they counted only 6... Is it possible to stimulate me to the point of 15-20???


----------



## MMW430

I'm starting IVF April 6th. Which hospital do you use in Cincinnati? I'm at the Cleveland Clinic.


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> HI TTC! I have PCOS! I am 28. My AMH was at 5.7 when tested.
> 
> When I was stimming I was on the lowest dose of medication due to the fact when they did my baseline they saw 29 follies sitting on my ovaries to start with.....that was after 6 weeks of BCP.
> 
> I do feel lucky to have so many frozen embies but do want to make sure they all great and not defective.
> 
> TTC I was on follistim, menapur, garlinex,and then trigger.
> Pill wise I was and still am on Folgard (folic acid), baby asprin, prenatal, metformin 850mg 2x day. I am not insulin resistant but my doc seems to think it helps with IVF PCOS patients to regulate hormones. To be honest I believe him, my acne went away my face is not that oily, my temper is not that bad, my facial hair slowed down. (I know it seems like I was a hot mess) but PCOS patients can have those systems. For me I do see a difference and am now scared to get off of it!!




MMW430 said:


> I'm starting IVF April 6th. Which hospital do you use in Cincinnati? I'm at the Cleveland Clinic.[/QUOTES
> 
> I am going to UCFERTILITY at The Christ Hospital in Cincinnati. You're not that far from me!


----------



## wannabemomma

They will probably do it! I was on the lowest dose of medication. They will give you what they think. Since they monitor you they will up your dose or lower it depending on how you respond. 

With that being said I played it really save. The month before stimming I stopped caffiene, tried to stick to a healthy diet, lowered my sugar intake. (helped with the PCOS as well) and stopped drinking. I dont know if this had anything to do with it but I would like to think so :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies!

I just started down regging and will be stimming on April 8th. I am so ready....you are all right...IUI is a waste and the funds I spent on that could have paid for most of this IVF cycle. 

I am 37 and have great numbers but again, I am 37 so of course I am worried!

I agree day 5 transfers are much better and day 3 should only be used if it doesn't look like any of them might make it to day 5. This way you MIGHT have a chance. Hopefully, I will have some that make it to 5 day and a few to freeze in case this one doesn't work.

I do hope this IVF works!

Good luck to us all!


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just started down regging and will be stimming on April 8th. I am so ready....you are all right...IUI is a waste and the funds I spent on that could have paid for most of this IVF cycle.
> 
> I am 37 and have great numbers but again, I am 37 so of course I am worried!
> 
> I agree day 5 transfers are much better and day 3 should only be used if it doesn't look like any of them might make it to day 5. This way you MIGHT have a chance. Hopefully, I will have some that make it to 5 day and a few to freeze in case this one doesn't work.
> 
> I do hope this IVF works!
> 
> Good luck to us all!

Hi, hun. Geez, I hate hearing about so many IUI attempts. I got off that train quickly! I hope that this IVF is successful for you and all of the ladies here. I know all about the age factor. Over 35 and screwed ' it's starting to feel more like! Lol


----------



## xurfingers

AF arrived yesterday. The countdown has begun!


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo for AF!!

I got my list of meds I'm overwhelmed at all of them. I'll type it out tomorrow to see if any of you have experience with any of them.


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Woohoo for AF!!
> 
> I got my list of meds I'm overwhelmed at all of them. I'll type it out tomorrow to see if any of you have experience with any of them.


Ha! It's funny that you mention this... My FS, during a casual conversation regarding my treatment, said that when I receive my 'BOX' of medications that it will come with a list of meds and times in which to use them. I was like, 'BOX of medications'??? She chuckled ... yes, your box of medications! I was like.... whooo, that's not cool! LOL I haven't seen this box that she speaks of but I am already intimidated by it! My biggest problem is that I refuse to give myself the injections. I will make my hubby come to my work if I have to! LOL TYPE A, it sucks for you that you are first up, but we will all learn a lot from you! GO GIRL! LOL


----------



## xurfingers

As I mentioned before, I was diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy in January. My beta fell from 750 to 172 in one day then began to rise again. It reached 838 before it started to fall the second time after my first dose of methotrexate. Less than a week later, I had my 2nd dose of methotrexate. My levels have fallen very, very slowly over the past 8 weeks. (this is what postponed IVF treatment for the month of March/April) My beta last week came back at 14. I had an endometrial distruption procedure done less than a week ago and I am so happy that today I took a pregnancy test and it was negative!!!! ( sensitivity 10mlU) It's my first negative test since January 6, 2013! I am going for a beta test on Wednesday and I know I could be at any level under 10mlU... but I am sooo close now! And I know for sure that this coming IVF in the middle of April is gonna be the ONE! I am so relieved that this is almost over! I have had a positive hcg since January 6th, and no little bean to show for it. This has made my day! Hope everyone has a wonderful day as well.


----------



## typeA TTC

Here we go....my medicine list below:

Desogen- BCP that I'm taking now
Follistim- this med is my BFF bc I've been using it for 3 cycles
Pregnyl
Ganirelix
Menopur
Leuprolide Acetate - this is Lupron to keep my from ovulating
Doxycycline - antibiotic for after retrieval
Prednisone- steroids for after retrieval
Valium - before transfer
Progesterone in sesame oil- inter muscular shots after transfer
Vivelle transdermal patch - estrogen patches


There you have it!!! I'm so not looking forward to the inter muscular shots. I've had one and it hurt.


----------



## typeA TTC

xurfingers said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo for AF!!
> 
> I got my list of meds I'm overwhelmed at all of them. I'll type it out tomorrow to see if any of you have experience with any of them.
> 
> 
> Ha! It's funny that you mention this... My FS, during a casual conversation regarding my treatment, said that when I receive my 'BOX' of medications that it will come with a list of meds and times in which to use them. I was like, 'BOX of medications'??? She chuckled ... yes, your box of medications! I was like.... whooo, that's not cool! LOL I haven't seen this box that she speaks of but I am already intimidated by it! My biggest problem is that I refuse to give myself the injections. I will make my hubby come to my work if I have to! LOL TYPE A, it sucks for you that you are first up, but we will all learn a lot from you! GO GIRL! LOLClick to expand...

That's how I was until my friend forced me to give the shot to myself. IT hurt ALOT less than when DH did it so now I do them all myself except the IM which is kinda hard cuz it goes in my booty


----------



## TooExcited

Hi Ladies - can i join you please?

We have unexplained infertility & have been seeing a FS since July 2012. I've had all the tests done & all back all clear. At our last apt the FS suggested we went straight for IVF. I asked about clomid but he said as i was already ovulating the risks of multiple pregnancy were too high. He didn't really believe in IUI either so put us on the list for IVF.

We have our intro apt on the 10th April & I'm hoping it will all move on from there quite quickly (optimisitic I know but it can't hurt to hope!).

I know nothing about the process so would love some buddies to help me along and to offer support back to in return.

xxx


----------



## typeA TTC

Wow- too excited....straight to IVF? Are you okay with that?

Whatever the case we will be here to support you! When are you starting meds?


----------



## hmommy219

Hi there! Can I join you ladies? I will be doing my first IVF cycle in late April. I'm nervous but really hopeful and excited too! My mother in law is paying for the procedure and hubby and I are forking over the 5-7 grand for meds... that's really the part I'm dreading most.. I've heard they make you a little nuts, bloated, and generally crappy feeling. :wacko:

I would love to touch base with you all throughout the next few weeks. I'm going to keep you all in my prayers for loads of :bfp:


----------



## wannabemomma

Type A - When I did my fresh cycle in Jan. I was on most of the ones you have listed. Here we go:

Desogen- BCP (made my boobs hurt so bad!!)
Follistim- I did not mind this med at all. The prefilled shots are easy and not painful. No real side effects :)
Ganirelix - This med helps stop your ovulation until the doc is ready for egg retrieval. I thought this injection hurt. After I did the injection it itched really bad. Once again though nothing too bad. It went away in like 10 minutes.
Menopur - This injetion stung. I Belive because it is a thicker solution. You have to mix the powder and the liquid together. The needle is also a little bigger. This med made me sweat but nothing that bad. This is also at the same time I started to fill a little bloated. Things will be growing in there!
Doxycycline - antibiotic for after retrieval - no big thang!
Valium - before transfer (I did not have this but wanted to mention my doc does not give meds before transfer. Honestly, did not feel a thing when they did it either) PLEASE do not worry about transfer!!
Progesterone in sesame oil- this one.....sucked. Honestly, this was the only one I could not give myself. I could not get pasted how big the needle was. This one has to go in a muscle.. My husband gave this to me the hip. It will bruise and gave me all the side effects of being pregnant. (now I was pregnant so I can notell you how much of it was that either!)

Please do not be overwhelmed. Stimming flies by because you are eager to see how many follies you got and their size. It does seem like alot and your body might do weird things but think we are ONE STEP CLOSER!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

xur - woohoo for getting started

type - Are you doing the antagonist protocol? It seems so with those meds, except for the Lupron I guess.

hmommy - welcome hun!

Tooexcited - wow that is awesome that you didn't have to waste time with IUI first!

wanna - thank you for the explanation! That really helps.


AFM - I am having my endometrial scratch done tomorrow, my dr said it might help with implantation if done during the prep cycle prior to IVF....so I do hope it doesn't hurt to much and that I get through it alright! Wish me luck!


----------



## wannabemomma

ttcbaby117 said:


> xur - woohoo for getting started
> 
> type - Are you doing the antagonist protocol? It seems so with those meds, except for the Lupron I guess.
> 
> hmommy - welcome hun!
> 
> Tooexcited - wow that is awesome that you didn't have to waste time with IUI first!
> 
> wanna - thank you for the explanation! That really helps.
> 
> 
> AFM - I am having my endometrial scratch done tomorrow, my dr said it might help with implantation if done during the prep cycle prior to IVF....so I do hope it doesn't hurt to much and that I get through it alright! Wish me luck!


Good luck! I had the endo scratch done. The semi painful part is when they insert the catheter. It only last a few seconds so take a deep breath and it will be over. Some women say it does not hurt at all. I have a bent cervix so those things hurt alittle!!


----------



## wannabemomma

I also believe it helps with implantation. I did it right before my Jan IVF and it implanted! Unfortunately, it did not stick but hey it worked!


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> xur - woohoo for getting started
> 
> type - Are you doing the antagonist protocol? It seems so with those meds, except for the Lupron I guess.
> 
> hmommy - welcome hun!
> 
> Tooexcited - wow that is awesome that you didn't have to waste time with IUI first!
> 
> wanna - thank you for the explanation! That really helps.
> 
> 
> AFM - I am having my endometrial scratch done tomorrow, my dr said it might help with implantation if done during the prep cycle prior to IVF....so I do hope it doesn't hurt to much and that I get through it alright! Wish me luck!

I just had the endometrial disruption done last week. It doesn't hurt as in a sharp pain or cutting kind of way. When they place the clamp on your cervix you may start to cramp. I know I sure did. It was very uncomfortable but the procedure only lasted a minute or two. Nothing you can't handle! ;)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies...,my cervix is tilted as well as my uterus so I'm am sure it will be a bit painful for me. I actually worry about the et as I have heard that if the embie isn't out at the right location then you lose about 40% of the chance of the cycle working.


----------



## xurfingers

hmommy219 said:


> Hi there! Can I join you ladies? I will be doing my first IVF cycle in late April. I'm nervous but really hopeful and excited too! My mother in law is paying for the procedure and hubby and I are forking over the 5-7 grand for meds... that's really the part I'm dreading most.. I've heard they make you a little nuts, bloated, and generally crappy feeling. :wacko:
> 
> I would love to touch base with you all throughout the next few weeks. I'm going to keep you all in my prayers for loads of :bfp:

Welcome! This is a wonderful thread with several ladies cycling around those days! Wishing us all baby bumps in the near future!


----------



## xurfingers

How many ladies are doing ICSI and possibly assisted hatching? I've read the chances with a blastocyst / assisted hatching implantation rates are are around 60%.


----------



## bettybee1

Hey can I join ?! Am starting my ivf cycle when af arrives !! An going too be on short protocol 

Am 20 my Amh was -24.5 and my antral count was -40 !!! Guessing they will put me on lowest stims !! 

Am really annoyed tho as the docter just write on my file single embryo transfer !!! If an paying I at least want the best chance bah!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Wanna- THANK YOU SO MUCH! That was awesome of you to explain all that!

I have my in office diagnostic hysteroscopy next Monday- anyone ever have one? Did it hurt? The HSG didn't hurt at all except for a brief second so I'm hoping ths is the same. 

I don't think we are doing ICSI because the hubby has super sperm and so they won't let us do it unless there's a male factor issue. 

This brings me to the next question or questions-
1) how many are you guys going to put back ?
2) have you found any good explanations about embryo grading?
3) is anyone doing the sperm freeze just in case?


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Wanna- THANK YOU SO MUCH! That was awesome of you to explain all that!
> 
> I have my in office diagnostic hysteroscopy next Monday- anyone ever have one? Did it hurt? The HSG didn't hurt at all except for a brief second so I'm hoping ths is the same.
> 
> I don't think we are doing ICSI because the hubby has super sperm and so they won't let us do it unless there's a male factor issue.
> 
> This brings me to the next question or questions-
> 1) how many are you guys going to put back ?
> 2) have you found any good explanations about embryo grading?
> 3) is anyone doing the sperm freeze just in case?

TYPE A, We have the option of transferring (3) 3 day old embryos or (2) 5 day old blastocysts. I have done tons of reading on this particular aspect of IVF. Initially, we wanted to go with 3 embryos. More potential for pregnancy, right!? After our research, we are going with 2 blastocysts. We know that we want a pregnancy and that we really do not want triplets. This puts the outcome more in OUR control. Embryos can change their grade over night. Bad to good or good to bad. Day 2 and 3 embryos can be graded but they still can not tell you which have to potential to implant. Blastocysts have proven survivability and if an embryo makes it to day 5, it has the potential to implant. Your decision should be an educated one. Read, Read, Read! Don't rely on the doctor to tell you what's right for you. ( Don't forget that this is a business! Freezing embryos is a business! You will have more eggs to freeze on day 2-3 than you will on day 5...And the doctors are only speculating on their viability this early. ) Also remember that whatever decision you make- you should be willing to accept the consequences of! In my opinion, Multifetal Reduction should not be considered a fail safe. Most women don't realize that this procedure is done around 12 weeks gestation. 12 weeks! How could you choose which baby's heart to inject with sodium ( to arrest) if there is nothing wrong with any of them? How could you look at the baby or babies that are born after this procedure and not be haunted by the one(s) that you let go??? My point is this... Don't put in 3 if you only want 1 child. Don't put in 3 if you can't afford multiples. Also remember that 2% of embryos split into identicals. Knowledge is everything ladies. Don't make an emotional-last minute decision about the numbers to transfer. have a Plan A and a Plan B when it's time to transfer. :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

I had the hysro but I was put under they did it the same time I did my D&C.

I passed out from the HSG but I had a blocked tube and they believe it blew whatever out......:wacko:

As for you questions:

1) We are talking to our doctor about this. Our snowbabies are all grade B. They had put the two grade As back with the IVF#1. We have talked about twins and would not mind that. Triplets would be difficult but if God has that planned for that we have a very good supportive family.

2) From what I am reading there are a few ways to grade embyro's. My doc goes from Grade A-Grade D and the gives them + or -. We had 2 grade A - that we put back. The rest (7) that were frozen were Grade B-. 

3) we did not do sperm freeze. I have heard this does not always turn out well. Also, in our case we did not have to or have a real reason for it.

Currently, I am waiting till Friday for Aunt Flo. Sshe never shows on her own but my doc seems to think she might. If she does not show by then I get to induce it my progestrone pills. Then on the pill for FET in May! 

X - I love that you are so passionate and educated. Sometimes I feel it is hard to communicate with my friends/family on the process because they do not understand. Girl, you totally get it and rock my world with your knowledge!


----------



## xurfingers

Just took my prenatal supplements for the day, 13 pills in all. Had scrambles eggs and fruit for breakfast. Packed a preggo super spinach salad for work this evening... and I'm thinkin that a stop at MCDONALD's on the way in to work sounds like the PERFECT way to spoil a perfectly healthy day! LOL :haha:


----------



## wannabemomma

SO ladies ----------- I just started!!! ON MY OWN!!!!! This is amazing. Although, I would have preferred to be preggo on my own this is still something to celebrate!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Wanna- as someone who rarely starts on her own I know how exciting that is!!!!! Woohoo!

X- awesome information!!! Thank you! Our dr only does the 5 day transfer (no 3day) so whatever we get on that day we will decide. I really want to transfer 2 but DH wants to transfer 1. I'm nervous about twins because I'm not as in shape as I should be. The 3 cycles or hormones have really done a number on my weight. Ugh. That being said I feel like if we transfer 2 that we have a better shot of getting pregnant the first time. Thoughts?


I'm contemplating the sperm freer because DH needs his wisdom teeth out soon and I can just see there being an emergency the day of my retreival and he can't be there. So I think we'll pay the $200 for this for my peace of mind. 

X- are you just googling information or do you have a specific site you like?


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> SO ladies ----------- I just started!!! ON MY OWN!!!!! This is amazing. Although, I would have preferred to be preggo on my own this is still something to celebrate!!

WOOHOO! Good girl! See, things are falling into place!


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Wanna- as someone who rarely starts on her own I know how exciting that is!!!!! Woohoo!
> 
> X- awesome information!!! Thank you! Our dr only does the 5 day transfer (no 3day) so whatever we get on that day we will decide. I really want to transfer 2 but DH wants to transfer 1. I'm nervous about twins because I'm not as in shape as I should be. The 3 cycles or hormones have really done a number on my weight. Ugh. That being said I feel like if we transfer 2 that we have a better shot of getting pregnant the first time. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> I'm contemplating the sperm freer because DH needs his wisdom teeth out soon and I can just see there being an emergency the day of my retreival and he can't be there. So I think we'll pay the $200 for this for my peace of mind.
> 
> X- are you just googling information or do you have a specific site you like?

I am fortunate to have one of those jobs where I do nothing 90% of the time so I use that time to read. I read medical studies and doctor's blogs. I try to stay away from fertility forums for information because most people don't follow through and update. There are so many opinions out there. It's hard to decide who is right and who is wrong so I try to balance the information. In my opinion, The only way that science could make IVF a sure thing would be to take GOD out of the picture... And as for me, I try to accept that in the end it's his will and not mine. 

:hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Wanna- as someone who rarely starts on her own I know how exciting that is!!!!! Woohoo!
> 
> X- awesome information!!! Thank you! Our dr only does the 5 day transfer (no 3day) so whatever we get on that day we will decide. I really want to transfer 2 but DH wants to transfer 1. I'm nervous about twins because I'm not as in shape as I should be. The 3 cycles or hormones have really done a number on my weight. Ugh. That being said I feel like if we transfer 2 that we have a better shot of getting pregnant the first time. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> I'm contemplating the sperm freer because DH needs his wisdom teeth out soon and I can just see there being an emergency the day of my retreival and he can't be there. So I think we'll pay the $200 for this for my peace of mind.
> 
> X- are you just googling information or do you have a specific site you like?[/QUOTES
> 
> My thoughts... You do have a better chance at pregnancy transferring 2 blastocyst and from what I have read, around 40-60 % chance of twins (depending on the study) It's been my experience that when the HARD decisions have to be made, I lean towards my husband's ideas and opinions. He is less emotional and able to see the entire picture. Where as I just see pink or blue. Hope this helps :)


----------



## TooExcited

Hi everyone 

Sorry for a slow reply, I can't get on here everyday.

I was very shocked to be taken straight to IVF. It made me think that there was something wrong with me that they weren't telling me about but DH rationalised it saying it was just FSs opinion that IUI wasn't that successful and that we shouldn't waste any time (or NHS funds) if we weren't likely to get the outcome we wanted... I guess my age is a factor as I'm 34. We could waste 6 months on 3 cycles of IUI and the I'll be virtually 35.

2 weeks now to kick off apt at Chester so fx we get moving soon after that. should get my AMH result then too. Just wish I knew which protocol I will be on so I can start preparing mentally for it. If he goes short and starts the cycle after my apt then I might just have a delivery around my birthday which would just be amazing.

Hope you are all well, relaxed and feeling positive ladies

Lots of love xxx


----------



## typeA TTC

I go between being scared of the retrieval and being at peace with the procedure. Anyone else scared of the retrieval?


----------



## xurfingers

I'm not afraid of the procedure itself. I struggle with the pressure of producing ALL of these eggs the FS wants for a favorable outcome.


----------



## mission_mommy

Hello ladies,
Am New to Ivf and would be sooo happy to join u guys!

ME::27 with lots of issues... endo, cysts,possible rt. hydro TTC for 2ys now.
DH:30 Poor morphology :(

I had a lap for endo last year, tubes were clear but recent US showed something like a hydro...but my RE wasnt sure.

With Al the issues we have our RE suggested we go directly for IVF . She is one of the best in the country so we thought we would go for it.

My Amh is 3.6 and AFC is good.
WAiting for AF to arrive to go for the day 3 blood tests.. Af should arrive in a day or two unless i somehow miraculously end up getting pregs naturally:) which i dont think i might ...tested today and it was a BFN::(

will be put on BCP in april and start stimming end of april if evrthing is well!
THe whole "sticking the needle into yourself everyday " thing is making me feel sick to the stomach!


----------



## wannabemomma

TTC - Dont be afraid of the retrieval. I was put under so you dont remember a thing! You take a nap and its over when you wake up. People have different reactions to it but honestly I was fine. My husband and I even went grocery shopping a few hours later. I felt really bloated but no pain. It just kind of feels like the first day of our period. 

Welcome Mission Mommy!

Got my BCPs bring it on!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## typeA TTC

wannabemomma said:


> TTC - Dont be afraid of the retrieval. I was put under so you dont remember a thing! You take a nap and its over when you wake up. People have different reactions to it but honestly I was fine. My husband and I even went grocery shopping a few hours later. I felt really bloated but no pain. It just kind of feels like the first day of our period.
> 
> Welcome Mission Mommy!
> 
> Got my BCPs bring it on!!! :happydance::happydance:

Can you feel anything during the actual procedure? How long were you there for Pre-op and post-op?


----------



## typeA TTC

Wanna- what's the protocol for your cycle since you won't be doing the egg retreival just transfer?

How many did you put back in your first cycle?


----------



## wannabemomma

For the retrieval I was put to sleep. I do not remember a thing. Pre-op I was back there for maybe 10 minutes. They did it in my clinic. They had you go back there change into a gown and then they start an IV. They do it in a sterile room so when they are ready for you, you walk back there. They last thing I remember is them strapping my legs in. Post op maybe 30 minutes?

My doc says he wants to continue, metformin, baby asprin, prenatal, folic acid. He will add predinsone and heprin to that as well. As for as the other meds I am not sure yet.


----------



## typeA TTC

But you haven't used all your 7 frosties right?


----------



## typeA TTC

Luckily mine is in my clinic too! I'm happy I don't have to go to a hospital or something of the like. So the goal for the egg transfer (using frozen embryos) is to build up your lining- right?


----------



## wannabemomma

I believe so! I know they will suppress ovulation. During IVF#1 they did this with an injection called garnilix. Maybe that will be it as well. They give us our agenda on Day 3 of our periods in the month you are doing FET. So I will find out then!


----------



## mission_mommy

wannabmom- thank u so much::)

type A- Am scared too...i know we would be put on anaesthetic but i heard it just makes you sleepy... i hope it wont hurt as we have to drive to the lab which is like 2 hr driv

Did anyone have a salinesono? does it hurt...??does it show hydro if you have one? 
Also i was taking royaljelly....is it ok to take it during stimming? anyone heard of it?


----------



## xurfingers

Great news today. My blood tested negative for HCG, finally! I will be starting BCPs today. My FS will call this evening with further instructions. So happy :)


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi Mission - I have not had a salineSono. I would assume that it would not hurt. What is a hydro?


----------



## wannabemomma

xurfingers said:


> Great news today. My blood tested negative for HCG, finally! I will be starting BCPs today. My FS will call this evening with further instructions. So happy :)

woohooo!!! awesome new! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkii726

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining in. This will be my first IVF cycle, and I am so excited, yet nervous at the same time. Our first consultation appointment is on April 9th, so hoping to start by the end of April. Here's to it working and positive vibes to everyone.


----------



## mission_mommy

wannabmom- by hydro i mean hydrosalpinx..cysts in the fallopian tube

pinki- welcome:)its my first ivf too...we are al here to support each other..
are you done with your preliminary testing??? the baseline ultrasound n blood tests?


----------



## mission_mommy

xurfingers- am waiting for af to start so i can be put on Bcp too..how long wil you be taking bcps???? when is stimming goin to start...what protocol are you on...am on the antagonist protocol,..no lupron:)


----------



## xurfingers

ok... so it looks like May 1st we will be starting our medications! There is a ownership change over taking place in the middle of this month so new ladies at my clinic have to wait to start until May 1st. Not a big deal. I'm hoping that the longer wait on BCPs will produce higher quality eggs... I believe that I read that somewhere??? I am still over joyed!


----------



## mission_mommy

xurfingers said:


> ok... so it looks like May 1st we will be starting our medications! There is a ownership change over taking place in the middle of this month so new ladies at my clinic have to wait to start until May 1st. Not a big deal. I'm hoping that the longer wait on BCPs will produce higher quality eggs... I believe that I read that somewhere??? I am still over joyed!

yea probably...my RE told that bcps give the ovaries the needed rest before they are made to overwork....


----------



## typeA TTC

xurfingers said:


> Great news today. My blood tested negative for HCG, finally! I will be starting BCPs today. My FS will call this evening with further instructions. So happy :)

Woohoo x!!! You are about to be in the game for this cycle!!! Anything you've learned in your online research lately that you want to share? I wish I had time to read but I'm always pretty much swamped at work.


----------



## typeA TTC

Welcome to the newbies....this is a first for a lot of us. Thankfully we have a few veterans to help us out on this road!


----------



## Pinkii726

mission_mommy said:


> wannabmom- by hydro i mean hydrosalpinx..cysts in the fallopian tube
> 
> pinki- welcome:)its my first ivf too...we are al here to support each other..
> are you done with your preliminary testing??? the baseline ultrasound n blood tests?


I just go for a consult on the 9th so nothing has been started yet, nor have the said we are candidates for IVF (been working at this for almost a year now, and I am perfectly healthy, but SO has no sperm in semen) we have been using fresh donor sperm at home with no luck so we are going to try for IVF and hope for the best. <3 xoxo


----------



## mission_mommy

thats awesome if you are healthy:)
sorry about the SO though..
i hope this journey turns successful for al of us here:hugs:


----------



## Pinkii726

mission_mommy said:


> thats awesome if you are healthy:)
> sorry about the SO though..
> i hope this journey turns successful for al of us here:hugs:

He was told he can do ICSI so that is a plus, we just hope everything goes as we plan. (does it ever, though?) lol. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## xurfingers

mission_mommy said:


> xurfingers- am waiting for af to start so i can be put on Bcp too..how long wil you be taking bcps???? when is stimming goin to start...what protocol are you on...am on the antagonist protocol,..no lupron:)


Hey, girl. I will be on BCPs until May 1st, then I will begin the medications. I will be doing an antagonist protocol as well :)


----------



## wannabemomma

xurfingers - My last pill is April 30th so we will be doing this together!!

Hello to everyone! I can feel the excitment on this thread and I love it! Here is to some late 2013/early 2014 babies!!!!!!:yipee::yipee:


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> xurfingers - My last pill is April 30th so we will be doing this together!!
> 
> Hello to everyone! I can feel the excitment on this thread and I love it! Here is to some late 2013/early 2014 babies!!!!!!:yipee::yipee:

Wanna, that is awesome! How cool is being able to compare and support each other each day of the process! I am truly excited and feel that the wait til April 30th won't be as bad now or seem as long. :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

Hey girls:hi:...My AF finally came.....have been having mild cramping since morning..!
have to cal the REs office to book an appointment for the 3rd day testing.... am actually happy that Af came....finally wil b able to start with the bcps in a few days.

xurfingers- you are soo true...am more excited now as we have soo many great girls here for support !!:hugs:

pinki- our RE wants us to do icsi too. Hubby has 1%morph.


----------



## xurfingers

mission_mommy said:


> Hey girls:hi:...My AF finally came.....have been having mild cramping since morning..!
> have to cal the REs office to book an appointment for the 3rd day testing.... am actually happy that Af came....finally wil b able to start with the bcps in a few days.
> 
> xurfingers- you are soo true...am more excited now as we have soo many great girls here for support !!:hugs:
> 
> pinki- our RE wants us to do icsi too. Hubby has 1%morph.

*Mission*, that's grrreat! It's hard to believe that so many of us are starting the BCPs right now. I can't wait to see how the statistics measure up between us all. (I'm hoping that we set a record HIGH!) I just wanted to say a 'lil something regarding Morphology. Ladies don't get discouraged if your hubby has low Morphology. It is still possible to become preggers even without IVF/ICSI. My hubby has 0% morph and we have conceived 2Xs in the past 6 months without any help. 0% doesn't mean zero, trust me. It's just the way that they estimate during the sperm analysis. It's impossible for them to count ever little spermie. They use a grid and multiply, then come up with the % it falls under.


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> xurfingers - My last pill is April 30th so we will be doing this together!!
> 
> Hello to everyone! I can feel the excitment on this thread and I love it! Here is to some late 2013/early 2014 babies!!!!!!:yipee::yipee:

Late January, Early February babies.... unless someone's packing MULTIPLES!!! LOL I'll take 2, please! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I just had a saline sono and it is a bit uncomfortable but no more than a pap smear. Afterward, I had a endo scratch which is suppose to help with implantation. The endo scratch lasted about 4 seconds.


----------



## wannabemomma

xurfingers said:


> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> xurfingers - My last pill is April 30th so we will be doing this together!!
> 
> Hello to everyone! I can feel the excitment on this thread and I love it! Here is to some late 2013/early 2014 babies!!!!!!:yipee::yipee:
> 
> Late January, Early February babies.... unless someone's packing MULTIPLES!!! LOL I'll take 2, please! :happydance:Click to expand...

hahah me 2!!!!!!!!


----------



## xurfingers

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to wish everyone a wonderful holiday weekend with family and friends and if we are all too busy to update, I look forward to talking with you all on Monday ( my trial transfer). Talk to you soon :)


----------



## typeA TTC

X- your having a trial test run on Monday?? You might start this whole process first?

Got all my meds today. There are a TON! But I'm starting to get excited! Happy Easter everyone


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> X- your having a trial test run on Monday?? You might start this whole process first?
> 
> Got all my meds today. There are a TON! But I'm starting to get excited! Happy Easter everyone

Nope, you will be before me. I can't start stimming until May 1st. We are simply getting everything out of the way. We have secured the financing and will be dealing with the signing jazz on Monday. Initially, we were only going to finance 1 cycle but decided to go with a package deal of 2 fresh, 2 frozen at a discount. Because ya never know. This way there isn't as much pressure to make a risky decision. Fun, fun, fun LOL I can't wait to see some BFP's up in here! :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Me neither x!!

Did anyone's dr give them a percentage likelihood of success?


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Me neither x!!
> 
> Did anyone's dr give them a percentage likelihood of success?

No, not yet. On Monday perhaps my doctor may speculate. I was fart'n around on the internet and found this interesting website https://www.ivf-success-rates.com/ 

It calculated my chances per cycle to be at 33%... so I should preggers within 3 tries, right! LOL Good thing we bought 4 then, huh! :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

Well I am out for this month ladies. Apparently my blood work showed that I need to be vaccinated against chicken pox then wait one month before starting a new ivf cycle. :cry: so good luck to you all and I'll be checking in to see how you're all doing.


----------



## xurfingers

hmommy219 said:


> Well I am out for this month ladies. Apparently my blood work showed that I need to be vaccinated against chicken pox then wait one month before starting a new ivf cycle. :cry: so good luck to you all and I'll be checking in to see how you're all doing.

Aw, honey... that sucks so bad to hear!!! I am so, so sorry. I know that you must be upset. I am waiting to hear back from my FS regarding my blood work as well. I've had the chicken pox... have you? Nevermind about me... I wish you the best and hope that you keep in touch. :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

typeA TTC said:


> Me neither x!!
> 
> Did anyone's dr give them a percentage likelihood of success?




xurfingers said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> Me neither x!!
> 
> Did anyone's dr give them a percentage likelihood of success?
> 
> No, not yet. On Monday perhaps my doctor may speculate. I was fart'n around on the internet and found this interesting website https://www.ivf-success-rates.com/
> 
> It calculated my chances per cycle to be at 33%... so I should preggers within 3 tries, right! LOL Good thing we bought 4 then, huh! :hugs:Click to expand...

My doctors told us that our chances were good...like about 50%...she showed us statistics from a SART data book.but that dint calculate multipe factors!

xurfingers- i tried the link and my chances were calculated to 38%...that means we would also need around 2-3 cycles on average to succeed! 
We have also gone for the 2 fresh 2 frozen cycle deal...it was more for our peace of mind ..i wish we succeed in the first try!


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi ladies! 

Xurfingers - How did the trial run go?

I am detoxing from all the chocolate I ate........back to eating heatlhy today!


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Xurfingers - How did the trial run go?
> 
> I am detoxing from all the chocolate I ate........back to eating heatlhy today!

Hi, Wannabemomma... I just got back from the doctors office with some exciting news! Everything looks great. The trial went great. My follicles are resting comfortably and... my doctor said that I will come in for baseline U/S on Monday, April 8th! I about fell off the table when she said that!!!! They had told me initially May 1st ( which I wasn't happy about). I am thrilled! The pharmacy has already called me to confirm delivery. Holy crap this is really happening! :happydance:


----------



## xurfingers

Here is my list of medications...

Menopur 75 units
Follistim 300 units
Ganirelix 250 mcg
HCG 10,000 units
Crinone 8% gel


----------



## xurfingers

TTCBABY117, it looks like you and I will start stimming on April 8th! Sorry WANNABEMOMMA... makes me sad that we won't cycle together but we can still be there for each other! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

That is great news!!! I have been on all of your weds! Good luck!!


----------



## xurfingers

xurfingers said:


> Here is my list of medications...
> 
> Menopur 75 units....1272.29:nope:
> Follistim 300 units...2511.88:blush:
> Ganirelix 250 mcg...850.35:dohh:
> Novarel HCG 10,000 units...179.08:growlmad:
> Crinone 8% gel...493.66 per 30 days:cry:
> 
> 
> I just priced these medications on my insurance website... Unbelievable! I am so fortunate that my insurance covers these meds. I could only imagine the hardship if it didn't.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ahhhh - that is so awesome....we are cycle buddies. Looks like we are on the same protocol also!!!! Woohoo


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ahhhh - that is so awesome....we are cycle buddies. Looks like we are on the same protocol also!!!! Woohoo

What dosage of Follistim are you starting out on? I am starting out on 150, I think. 

It is going to be very interesting to see how differently our bodies react. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I wont find out how much I will start taking until Monday. Also, I am not sure if I am doing Gonal F or Follistim, I guess they are the same thing but just different brands!


----------



## typeA TTC

I had the in office hscope yesterday. All was normal. I will start stimming on Monday!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

xurfingers said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh - that is so awesome....we are cycle buddies. Looks like we are on the same protocol also!!!! Woohoo
> 
> What dosage of Follistim are you starting out on? I am starting out on 150, I think.
> 
> It is going to be very interesting to see how differently our bodies react. :hugs:Click to expand...




ttcbaby117 said:


> I wont find out how much I will start taking until Monday. Also, I am not sure if I am doing Gonal F or Follistim, I guess they are the same thing but just different brands!

Congratulationss *xurfingers and ttcbaby*- You guys are the first to start!!very excited to follow your journey. Good Luck:thumbup:


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> I had the in office hscope yesterday. All was normal. I will start stimming on Monday!!!

That's awesome! Now there are 3 of us starting on Monday! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Woohoo!!!!! how crazy for such a small thread that 3 of us are doing this at the same time!

I take my last BCP tonight! Lets get this show on the road!


----------



## xurfingers

For real! I can feel my eggs aging by the minute! LOL We have an appointment today to go over the medications and how to administer them. I could swear that my FS said that my last bcp was Monday? I will double check with her while I am there as that conflicts with your protocol. Got to keep these doctors in check- yo! LOL


----------



## typeA TTC

I think I'm starting Monday. DH goes in for his last SA tomorrow and so we'll schedule the medicine appt and the trail run on Monday. I'm assuming that I'll start stimming on Monday. That is if I can shake this horrible stomach bug I have. Lord have mercy. I think I'd rather do an egg retrieval than have this stuff.


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> I think I'm starting Monday. DH goes in for his last SA tomorrow and so we'll schedule the medicine appt and the trail run on Monday. I'm assuming that I'll start stimming on Monday. That is if I can shake this horrible stomach bug I have. Lord have mercy. I think I'd rather do an egg retrieval than have this stuff.



Well, I certainly hope you feel better quickly! We've got eggs to pop! Lol We went for our education day today. The nurse stressed the discomfort of being so full of eggs so I've decided to take FMLA for 2 weeks during this cycle. I just can't imagine being this uncomfortable at work. No thanks. If I'm gonna be miserable, I am gonna be miserable at home! My hubby agreed so that's the plan. I'm excited but Geez it is a lot of needles!


----------



## xurfingers

Also, Monday is our baseline ultrasound. I don't actually start the meds until Friday, April 12th. Apparently, there is a break between bcps and stims.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah some protocols there is no break and some there are. I start stimming on the 5th day after my last bcp......funny comment about feeling your eggs aging by the minute....haha....tell me about it!!!!!!


----------



## xurfingers

The medications were delivered today. It is really almost overwhelming. So many needles! LOL We are getting closer by the day ladies!


----------



## wannabemomma

Good luck!! Stimmimg goes by so fast! You will be at retrieval in no time!! I am excited for you all to start this journey!!


----------



## MMW430

I start the Lupron today. To say I'm anxious is an understatement.

We were instructed to use protection this month, and this is the first time since TTC that I haven't cared about ovulating or what cd is was. Actually I was shocked this morning to see its cd21.

I'm just trying to tell myself this is all for the greater good.


----------



## ivf2013

Hi,
Yes, I'm starting ivf for the 1st time in the middle of April. I'm very nervous/ excited about the whole thing! I have about 2 weeks before I start my drugs. :)


----------



## ivf2013

Has anyone ever had a d&c because your uterine linning was too thick? I had to get one last wednesday! Does it increase/ decrease ur chance of ivf working for the 1st time?


----------



## ivf2013

Has anyone ever had a d&c because your uterine linning was too thick? I had to get one last wednesday! Does it increase/ decrease ur chance of ivf working for the 1st time?


----------



## wannabemomma

I have heard about that. They say if they do one right before an ivf cycle it can really help with plantation. Good luck!!


----------



## xurfingers

Hello Ladies. Gotta say that I am super pissed right now! Went for my baseline ultrasound and they found a large cyst in/on my right ovary( approx. 2/3 the size of my ovary). Needless to say, this cycle is canceled. I was under the impression that the whole reason for bcps was to suppress the ovaries and prevent cysts. FS is raising the dose of estrogen in the bcps and I will go back to see her on April 30th. The cyst will either be smaller by then or it will be drained at that time. Such a friggin BUMMER!


----------



## wannabemomma

SO SORRY TO HEAR THAT!!! bummer. I also thought BCP were suppose to surpress cysts as well.


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> SO SORRY TO HEAR THAT!!! bummer. I also thought BCP were suppose to surpress cysts as well.

I really hope that this isn't a sign of disappointments to come. I really didn't expect this. Maybe someone has had a similar situation and could explain this to me... I will try to research it as well.


----------



## hmommy219

xurfingers said:


> Hello Ladies. Gotta say that I am super pissed right now! Went for my baseline ultrasound and they found a large cyst in/on my right ovary( approx. 2/3 the size of my ovary). Needless to say, this cycle is canceled. I was under the impression that the whole reason for bcps was to suppress the ovaries and prevent cysts. FS is raising the dose of estrogen in the bcps and I will go back to see her on April 30th. The cyst will either be smaller by then or it will be drained at that time. Such a friggin BUMMER!

So sorry to hear this... that stinks! I had to bow out of this month due to vaccines issues so I understand how you feel but I started a May and June thread if you want to join us. I hate all the waiting!! :wacko:


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG xurfinger - how crazy...they found one on my right ovary...about 2 cms....so my cycle got cancelled also! So nuts it has happened to both of us! They put me on a drug called aygestin. it is supposed to dissolve it in about 10 days then I have to wait another 5 and hopefully start stimming. I go and have an ultrasound on the 10th day of this drug. 

Now I am trying to fly home as there is no point in staying here so a waste of a plane ticket this all was!

How are they treating you? 

Oh yeah my estrogen was elevated at 93 which is why they gave me this drug. otherwise they would have drained the cyst! My dr told me that even on BCPs it seems my body tried to ovulate which is what caused the cyst!


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> OMG xurfinger - how crazy...they found one on my right ovary...about 2 cms....so my cycle got cancelled also! So nuts it has happened to both of us! They put me on a drug called aygestin. it is supposed to dissolve it in about 10 days then I have to wait another 5 and hopefully start stimming. I go and have an ultrasound on the 10th day of this drug.
> 
> Now I am trying to fly home as there is no point in staying here so a waste of a plane ticket this all was!
> 
> How are they treating you?
> 
> Oh yeah my estrogen was elevated at 93 which is why they gave me this drug. otherwise they would have drained the cyst! My dr told me that even on BCPs it seems my body tried to ovulate which is what caused the cyst!

Wow! What are the odds of this happening to us both! We must be SOUL sisters! Lol I go back to see my doctor April 30th. FS has put me on a stronger BCP in the hope that it will shrink it. If it turns out to be a nonfunctioal cyst then she will drain it then.


----------



## xurfingers

Also, my FS did not draw blood levels. It's just a waiting game now. I am going to my next appointment with ZERO expectations. Hopefully by then I will have found a renewed sense of hope and determination. :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

These stronger BCPs really are doing a number on me! It feels like I'm going to burst into AF every second of the day... Grrrrr!


----------



## ttcbaby117

It looks like we are soul and cyst sisters!!!! LOL

I wonder why they didn't give you this medication I got...they said it is supposed to dissolve them in 10 days! Well I do hope it works so I can get this show on the road. I asked my RE about using a strong BCP and she didn't think that would help. She did tell me they would only drain it if it wasn't estrogen producing. If it is...then the meds for 10 days.


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> It looks like we are soul and cyst sisters!!!! LOL
> 
> I wonder why they didn't give you this medication I got...they said it is supposed to dissolve them in 10 days! Well I do hope it works so I can get this show on the road. I asked my RE about using a strong BCP and she didn't think that would help. She did tell me they would only drain it if it wasn't estrogen producing. If it is...then the meds for 10 days.

I'm not sure why my doctor didn't offer that medication. She seems like a very proactive person. She's young and eagar for success. Maybe she still has much to learn? Nonetheless, It will give me some good ammo during the next ultrasound if that stinking cyst is still there! LOL By then, the cyst will probably have migrated to my left ovary... Ha! I am so ready for this to get underway. It's just draaaaaaging out. My focus is starting to change from this Ivf. Madness to the sweet serenity of our Hawaiian vacation in June. Honey, I can almost taste the pineapple!!! Lol


----------



## wannabemomma

ohhh that is something nice to look forward to! My husband and I went to Wikkki (I botch that spelling) for our honeymoon. It was awesome!!

Sorry I have been MIA. I have had the stomach flu.. just grateful it happened now and not in May because I could not keep any of meds down. Not to mention we just had a tornado about 20 minutes from where I live come through two nights ago! It is getting crazy here in Missouri!!!


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> ohhh that is something nice to look forward to! My husband and I went to Wikkki (I botch that spelling) for our honeymoon. It was awesome!!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA. I have had the stomach flu.. just grateful it happened now and not in May because I could not keep any of meds down. Not to mention we just had a tornado about 20 minutes from where I live come through two nights ago! It is getting crazy here in Missouri!!![/QUOTE
> Glad you are feeling better and kudos on the timing! On the bright side of the stomach flu, you've probably lost a couple of pounds just in time for stimming to put it back on! LOL Glad you are back, we've missed you :) As far as the tornado.... Uhhh, that is scary and too close for comfort. I ve only seen one tornado and that was 30 years ago. I can still remember every detail - even the chicken pot pies my mother took out of the oven 5 seconds before she was wrapping me in a blanket and running out to get in the car! (we lived in a mobile home back then). I still dream about it sometimes. I'm glad you are safe. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wanna - wow tornadoes are crazy...I am much more used to hurricanes LOL...living in South Florida.

xurfingers - well I do hope that both our drs are doing the right thing. I am so ready to start also!!!!


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> wanna - wow tornadoes are crazy...I am much more used to hurricanes LOL...living in South Florida.
> 
> xurfingers - well I do hope that both our drs are doing the right thing. I am so ready to start also!!!!

The stimming medications are just sitting in my fridge... Tempting me! He he he


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha, I know!!!! At least mine is back in my parents house in Miami.....I guess this it the Universes way of making sure we are truly committed to doing this!


----------



## wannabemomma

xurfingers - yeah did loose a few extra pounds! hahah. That is scary. Some mobile homes were really damaged here. I just sat in our basement. We have a couch down there and a TV so it was not that bad.

TTC - ohh hurricanes are scary!! 

Im just chillin now. After my sprite filled week (helps with the stomach flu) I am back to no soda. I want to get as healthy as possible. Are any of you doing acupuncture? I did it last cycle and plan to do it this cycle. 

I thought it really helped. I know it could have been the meds too but I had the thickest lining I have ever had while doing acupuncture. If not it is a great way to get an hour of relaxation in. really, while doing IVF you need "you" time to just be. I highly recommend it. It does not hurt and I go to an acupuncturist who specializes in fertility. She herself did IVF and had a couple miscarriages. She tells you exactly what each needle is suppose to help. She is awesome.


----------



## xurfingers

Hi, ladies... Been doing some reading while trying to pass the time. Learned something that I did not know. Did you know that a woman loses between 750-1000 eggs every month!? That's like 35 eggs per day! They just die and there is nothing that we can do... Ugh! So, I'm just sitting here, doing nothing, waiting for April 30th and my eggs are committing suicide! Lol WTH!


----------



## ttcbaby117

UGH! OMG that is a horrible statistic! I didn't know that and now I am going to try and forget it....LMAO!

So my cyst is still there so I need to stay on my meds for a while longer! I am waiting for the RE to email and tell me know long she thinks I should stay on them.


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> UGH! OMG that is a horrible statistic! I didn't know that and now I am going to try and forget it....LMAO!
> 
> So my cyst is still there so I need to stay on my meds for a while longer! I am waiting for the RE to email and tell me know long she thinks I should stay on them.

Seeee! Ugh, I told my husband that the doc was FOS! My cyst was still gonna be there too! I knew it! All this waiting for nothing. My doctor said she would aspirate it so I'm gonna hold her to it. I bet you were not happy with the news especially since they made it sound like that medication should take care of it in 10 days.. Uh huh, riiight! I grow impatient! Oh, and did I mention that we already received our payment book for the ivf loan with a payment due May 23rd and I haven't even started yet! Grrrrr... Lol


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi ladies! Sorry to hear the cyst is still there!!!

My doc is busy setting up for May. They called with my protocol. FET is SO MUCH less medication. I am more pumped now. I will only be doing 2 injections. They will be heprine (this is in hopes to stop future miscarriages) and the progestrone after transfer. There is an estrogen gel that you rub on your arm and the rest is oral meds!!!! They also said the most expensive one is 46 dollars!! Last time my insurance did not cover a thing and I payed close to 3k just in meds.

They also told me that the FET procedure will only cost 3k. This does not include blood draws (they will run those through insurance) but hey hey! I feel like we hit the lotto!

Happy Thursday! Its bad storms here again. Under tornado warnings now. booo. ready for good weather!


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry to hear the cyst is still there!!!
> 
> My doc is busy setting up for May. They called with my protocol. FET is SO MUCH less medication. I am more pumped now. I will only be doing 2 injections. They will be heprine (this is in hopes to stop future miscarriages) and the progestrone after transfer. There is an estrogen gel that you rub on your arm and the rest is oral meds!!!! They also said the most expensive one is 46 dollars!! Last time my insurance did not cover a thing and I payed close to 3k just in meds.
> 
> They also told me that the FET procedure will only cost 3k. This does not include blood draws (they will run those through insurance) but hey hey! I feel like we hit the lotto!
> 
> Happy Thursday! Its bad storms here again. Under tornado warnings now. booo. ready for good weather!


That is great news! I bet you are excited! And sooo much less expensive! I really hope, if nothing else, we have enough eggs to freeze! I will keep you in my thoughts today. I'm sure that you are used to tornado warnings but we are not so much here. Stay safe my friend. I hope the storm stays far away!:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe - that is awesome....I am excited for you! So is the cycle shorter also?

Xur - OMG, I am so with you! Are you doing any meds to try to dissolve it? So when will they aspirate it?

I have been told to continue my meds until Monday and have another scan then. If it is gone then I will start stimming on Friday!


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> wannabe - that is awesome....I am excited for you! So is the cycle shorter also?
> 
> Xur - OMG, I am so with you! Are you doing any meds to try to dissolve it? So when will they aspirate it?
> 
> I have been told to continue my meds until Monday and have another scan then. If it is gone then I will start stimming on Friday![/QUOTE
> 
> FS gave me NO meds. She said at my baseline appointment, when they found the cyst, that if I agreed to go on a higher dose of bcps that she would aspirate on April 30th if it was still there. I am excited for you! Gosh, only one more week for you!! Yaaaay!


----------



## wannabemomma

TTC - The cycle will not be any shorter just less medication!
I hope the extra few days of meds shrinks that cyst!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh yeah I remember now. well I do hope mine is gone because my Dr said she didn't want to aspirate.


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey ladies! How are we doing? I take my last BCP April 30th!! wooohooo really excited to get this started again. I have had to double up because I was starting to spot which they think I was trying to get a period on my own........:saywhat:

That never happens!! I hope both of your cysts are gone and we can do this together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies!! Glad to see most of you are about ready to begin. I started stimming on Saturday and had my first ultrasound yesterday. There's about 15-16 follicles growing right now, so fingers crossed that they continue to grow!!! I am taking 2 vials of menopur and 75 of follistim a night. Last night I started the ganrelix and it was the first night that I thought I'm not sure I can do this. The menopur shot stings so bad....ugh. Good news is the ER is next Wednesday or Thursday. So it's almost over.


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> Hey ladies! How are we doing? I take my last BCP April 30th!! wooohooo really excited to get this started again. I have had to double up because I was starting to spot which they think I was trying to get a period on my own........:saywhat:
> 
> That never happens!! I hope both of your cysts are gone and we can do this together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

LOL Whoo-hoo!!! My last bcp is April 30th as well! This is too crazy! I am so ready to start this process- although I know after a few days on the meds I will be saying otherwise! I have felt menstrual the past couple of days but no spotting. It would be about the time for AF this month so I'm assuming it's due to that. We are almost there!!!!:hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Hey ladies!! Glad to see most of you are about ready to begin. I started stimming on Saturday and had my first ultrasound yesterday. There's about 15-16 follicles growing right now, so fingers crossed that they continue to grow!!! I am taking 2 vials of menopur and 75 of follistim a night. Last night I started the ganrelix and it was the first night that I thought I'm not sure I can do this. The menopur shot stings so bad....ugh. Good news is the ER is next Wednesday or Thursday. So it's almost over.

15-16 follicles, that is wonderful! Good girl! :happydance: So , tell me, what's up with the Ganrelix??? How does it make you feel? Is it painful or does it make you feel like crap? You are going to be like the WHOLE cycle ahead of WANNAB and myself if you are ready for ER on Weds or Thurs... You can start this thread off with some GOOD LUCK! How many eggs are you transferring?


----------



## ttcbaby117

TypeA- I know it must be so scary...I have those moments and I haven't even start stimming yet. 

xurfinger - when will they do a scan to see if your cyst is gone? How long have you been on BCPs for?

AFM - I go in on Monday to see if my cyst is gone! I hope so...if it is then I will start stimming on Saturday.


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe - when will you start stimming?


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> TypeA- I know it must be so scary...I have those moments and I haven't even start stimming yet.
> 
> xurfinger - when will they do a scan to see if your cyst is gone? How long have you been on BCPs for?
> 
> AFM - I go in on Monday to see if my cyst is gone! I hope so...if it is then I will start stimming on Saturday.

I have been on bcps since March 27th, so almost a month. My baseline is April 30th and I will be starting this cycle regardless of the cyst but I am hoping that it's gone. A few more days and we shall know! So, you will go in Monday and start Saturday??? That seems like a long time between?


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I go in Monday to make sure it is gone and then stop the meds....I have to wait for af which they said usually will come in about 3 days and then cd3 start my stims, which will be around Saturday.


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah I go in Monday to make sure it is gone and then stop the meds....I have to wait for af which they said usually will come in about 3 days and then cd3 start my stims, which will be around Saturday.

I guess that does sound about right . It will probably be the same for me then... I keep forgetting about the day 3 blood work, etc. 
Too much waiting!


----------



## ttcbaby117

tell me about it! This entire thing is teaching me patience.


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey! I will not be stimming. I am actually doing an FET this round.

Menapour does sting!!! Try holding ice on the site before the injection. It kinda works. 15-16 follies is amazing! woohooo grow grow grow!


----------



## typeA TTC

xurfingers said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Glad to see most of you are about ready to begin. I started stimming on Saturday and had my first ultrasound yesterday. There's about 15-16 follicles growing right now, so fingers crossed that they continue to grow!!! I am taking 2 vials of menopur and 75 of follistim a night. Last night I started the ganrelix and it was the first night that I thought I'm not sure I can do this. The menopur shot stings so bad....ugh. Good news is the ER is next Wednesday or Thursday. So it's almost over.
> 
> 15-16 follicles, that is wonderful! Good girl! :happydance: So , tell me, what's up with the Ganrelix??? How does it make you feel? Is it painful or does it make you feel like crap? You are going to be like the WHOLE cycle ahead of WANNAB and myself if you are ready for ER on Weds or Thurs... You can start this thread off with some GOOD LUCK! How many eggs are you transferring?Click to expand...


First I agree with this process teaching you patience. I was MIA for a while because they thought I had either an ulcer or gall bladder issues so I had to have an endoscopy and ultrasound to rule everything out. So I thought I was going to start a few weeks ago but had to wait! Ugh. Luckily everything is ok. 

The ganrelix is a breeze. It's a really small syringe so it was hard for me to hold but compared to the menopur...it was heaven. The injection site hurt a bit afterwards but I'm feeling just fine today. My only side effect has been a few headaches from the menopur. 

Also my first E2 after 3 days of stimming was 247. I thought this was low but dr said it was right on target. Went back yesterday after 4 days of stimming and it was 377. I'm happy with these numbers. Ive seen others that their dr pushes too much so their E2 skyrockets...delaying FET. I'm praying everything continues correctly. 

We will be putting 2 back (my husband just doesn't know it yet). Lol! I pray we have some embryos to freeze, but not too many. 

Ohh so I did ask this question yesterday and thought it might be helpful to share. So I've done some research and it looks like your egg quality will definitely be determined after ER. I'm concerned about this (maybe unnecessarily so) so I asked her about it. She said its rare that someone with a normal AMH (I think that's what she said....too many acronyms) and a responder to a low dose of drugs would have an egg quality issue. I pray she's right!

Happy to keep reporting everything I find out along the way!! I go back Friday for another E2 and ultrasound.


----------



## typeA TTC

wannabemomma said:


> Hey! I will not be stimming. I am actually doing an FET this round.
> 
> Menapour does sting!!! Try holding ice on the site before the injection. It kinda works. 15-16 follies is amazing! woohooo grow grow grow!

Thank you!! I'm trying this tonight. Last night I was almost in tears!


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> Hey! I will not be stimming. I am actually doing an FET this round.
> 
> Menapour does sting!!! Try holding ice on the site before the injection. It kinda works. 15-16 follies is amazing! woohooo grow grow grow!

Oh, that's right! I'm sorry that I forgot! Boy, gotta keep this all straight LOL


----------



## MMW430

I'm an anxious person just in general. Maybe some one can calm my worries? I started Follistim last Saturday, had a scan/bloodwork on Tuesday, the estrogen level was 400. I had another scan/bloodwork today, and it shot all the way up to 1100. I've been told to knock the follistim down from 150 to 75, and I have to go for another scan/bloodwork tomorrow. The nurse wouldn't tell me if I should be worried, just kept repeating that I had some good follicles, and they were all the same size. So of course because she couldn't tell me if I should worry or not, I'm beyond worried.


----------



## wannabemomma

Type A - Thanks for info on egg quality. I have an AMH of 5.7 which is low for my age. However, I responded very well to the low does medication. They retrieved 15 mature eggs and 11 fertilized, 9 made it to day 3 and they put back 2. So we have 7 frosties all grade A and B all 8 cells. 

From what I understand once the egg is fertilized you want them to have a higher number of cells to be "better" quality. 

It is hard to keep straight! 

I am glad you are responding well. I hope you feel well too. The injections are almost over for you! Then you will look back and thing I actually did that?? IT was not so bad!! :thumbup:


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> I'm an anxious person just in general. Maybe some one can calm my worries? I started Follistim last Saturday, had a scan/bloodwork on Tuesday, the estrogen level was 400. I had another scan/bloodwork today, and it shot all the way up to 1100. I've been told to knock the follistim down from 150 to 75, and I have to go for another scan/bloodwork tomorrow. The nurse wouldn't tell me if I should be worried, just kept repeating that I had some good follicles, and they were all the same size. So of course because she couldn't tell me if I should worry or not, I'm beyond worried.

I wish I could give you some advice on this but I dunno what your estrogen levels should be at. It does sound high. Did they mention how high estrogen levels effect an ivf cycle? Perhaps I will do some researching...


----------



## MMW430

xurfingers said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> I'm an anxious person just in general. Maybe some one can calm my worries? I started Follistim last Saturday, had a scan/bloodwork on Tuesday, the estrogen level was 400. I had another scan/bloodwork today, and it shot all the way up to 1100. I've been told to knock the follistim down from 150 to 75, and I have to go for another scan/bloodwork tomorrow. The nurse wouldn't tell me if I should be worried, just kept repeating that I had some good follicles, and they were all the same size. So of course because she couldn't tell me if I should worry or not, I'm beyond worried.
> 
> I wish I could give you some advice on this but I dunno what your estrogen levels should be at. It does sound high. Did they mention how high estrogen levels effect an ivf cycle? Perhaps I will do some researching...Click to expand...

Everything I've read is all over the place about what levels should be, what's too high, what's not high enough. Nothing is consistent. I'm driving myself insane. I guess I can ask all these questions tomorrow morning.

I'm in Ohio, too! I go through the Cleveland Clinic. Who do you go through?


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> I'm an anxious person just in general. Maybe some one can calm my worries? I started Follistim last Saturday, had a scan/bloodwork on Tuesday, the estrogen level was 400. I had another scan/bloodwork today, and it shot all the way up to 1100. I've been told to knock the follistim down from 150 to 75, and I have to go for another scan/bloodwork tomorrow. The nurse wouldn't tell me if I should be worried, just kept repeating that I had some good follicles, and they were all the same size. So of course because she couldn't tell me if I should worry or not, I'm beyond worried.


Ok, from what I read... Having high E2 levels puts you at risk for OHSS. Anything over 3,000 is considered HIGH. It is common for FS to reduce dosage and coast you a day or two in the hopes that your levels will come down and prevent the cancelation of your cycle. Your nurse probably cannot give you a reliable answer right now because it's early. I would not freak out yet and use this time to do some reading. It's great that they are on top of things. You don't want to be hyperstimulated... Ouch!


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> I'm an anxious person just in general. Maybe some one can calm my worries? I started Follistim last Saturday, had a scan/bloodwork on Tuesday, the estrogen level was 400. I had another scan/bloodwork today, and it shot all the way up to 1100. I've been told to knock the follistim down from 150 to 75, and I have to go for another scan/bloodwork tomorrow. The nurse wouldn't tell me if I should be worried, just kept repeating that I had some good follicles, and they were all the same size. So of course because she couldn't tell me if I should worry or not, I'm beyond worried.
> 
> I wish I could give you some advice on this but I dunno what your estrogen levels should be at. It does sound high. Did they mention how high estrogen levels effect an ivf cycle? Perhaps I will do some researching...Click to expand...
> 
> Everything I've read is all over the place about what levels should be, what's too high, what's not high enough. Nothing is consistent. I'm driving myself insane. I guess I can ask all these questions tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'm in Ohio, too! I go through the Cleveland Clinic. Who do you go through?Click to expand...

UC Fertility in Cincinnati :)


----------



## MMW430

xurfingers said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> I'm an anxious person just in general. Maybe some one can calm my worries? I started Follistim last Saturday, had a scan/bloodwork on Tuesday, the estrogen level was 400. I had another scan/bloodwork today, and it shot all the way up to 1100. I've been told to knock the follistim down from 150 to 75, and I have to go for another scan/bloodwork tomorrow. The nurse wouldn't tell me if I should be worried, just kept repeating that I had some good follicles, and they were all the same size. So of course because she couldn't tell me if I should worry or not, I'm beyond worried.
> 
> 
> Ok, from what I read... Having high E2 levels puts you at risk for OHSS. Anything over 3,000 is considered HIGH. It is common for FS to reduce dosage and coast you a day or two in the hopes that your levels will come down and prevent the cancelation of your cycle. Your nurse probably cannot give you a reliable answer right now because it's early. I would not freak out yet and use this time to do some reading. It's great that they are on top of things. You don't want to be hyperstimulated... Ouch!Click to expand...

Ugh let's hope it works. DH and I have already spent SO much money. I just want it to work and be done!


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> I'm an anxious person just in general. Maybe some one can calm my worries? I started Follistim last Saturday, had a scan/bloodwork on Tuesday, the estrogen level was 400. I had another scan/bloodwork today, and it shot all the way up to 1100. I've been told to knock the follistim down from 150 to 75, and I have to go for another scan/bloodwork tomorrow. The nurse wouldn't tell me if I should be worried, just kept repeating that I had some good follicles, and they were all the same size. So of course because she couldn't tell me if I should worry or not, I'm beyond worried.
> 
> 
> Ok, from what I read... Having high E2 levels puts you at risk for OHSS. Anything over 3,000 is considered HIGH. It is common for FS to reduce dosage and coast you a day or two in the hopes that your levels will come down and prevent the cancelation of your cycle. Your nurse probably cannot give you a reliable answer right now because it's early. I would not freak out yet and use this time to do some reading. It's great that they are on top of things. You don't want to be hyperstimulated... Ouch!Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh let's hope it works. DH and I have already spent SO much money. I just want it to work and be done!Click to expand...

Oh, I know, hun. You never realize what kind of uncertainty you face with fertility treatments until you are face to face with it. It is so expensive and not guaranteed and so stressful with the delays and dealing with things on the fly. I wish the best for us all.


----------



## typeA TTC

Yep I actually wouldn't worry! If they were that concerned they would have made you coast. In other words, not take any meds at all. I wouldn't worry about it! If it shoots up to the 3000s then you'll probably do egg retreival but have to wait for the transfer until they are sure you won't have OHSS.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I believe I have heard that coasting does affect egg quality so ask your RE about that. Also, they would like to keep you E2 below 4000.....at 4000 they will probably do ER and freeze your eggs.


----------



## typeA TTC

Wannabe- thank you! That is a really great result! 7 frosties?!? Wow! I'm prayerful that we will be as lucky. We are doing a 5 day transfer. 

Questions: what re you taking (meds) for the FET? How long do you have to take them?


----------



## wannabemomma

M - I would not worry yet. Everyone is different so they change your doses up. It is common for them to up or lower dosage during stimming. Your doctor will not push you into OHSS. That can be a scary situation and land you in the hospital. Ask all the questions you have but also have trust your doctor is going to keep you safe.

Type A. They gave me a list. It is an estrogen tablet, gel you rub into your arm, heperin shot (something added after my miscarriage) prenatal, metformin, folic acid, the trigger shot, and then the Progestrone shot. 

I have to call them because I think I start the gel on day 2 of my period.....


----------



## typeA TTC

Ultrasound today and 18 follies growing. Largest is 15. I didn't really bother to get the sizes of all of them be cause it takes her 10 mins to get all their measurements. I think I'll have to go back on sunday and then Monday. Probably trigger tuesday. 

Yesterday I could begin to feel the discomfort of my left ovary....today looking at the screen I know why! They are all smooshed up in there! 

It's getting close!! Hope all you ladies are well!


----------



## MMW430

I went today, and she told me that they need to monitor me more closely because it's getting close to retrieval and that's just how it goes. She said that while my estrogen is high, it's not SO high that we need to freak out. I guess they start freaking out when it gets over 4000 (I'm at 1100). I asked her if they have to coast me if it'll have an adverse reaction on egg quality, and she said no. I'm currently waiting for a phone call regarding the blood they took, and what to do next.

It's just extremely irritating because she flat out refused to tell me yesterday afternoon that I shouldn't worry. Had she told me not to worry, it would have saved me a lot of trouble.

I have to go probably tomorrow, and maybe Sunday too for more scans because they want to check the follie size. My biggest ones are at 15, and they want them to be 18.


----------



## typeA TTC

MMW- we are at the same point in this cycle it looks like! Good luck!!


----------



## MMW430

typeA TTC said:


> MMW- we are at the same point in this cycle it looks like! Good luck!!

Oh, good luck to you, too! I'm anxious for it to work. Insurance covered pretty much nothing, so we're going to be in debt from this....but if it works, it'll be worth it!


----------



## wannabemomma

yay! for you ladies you are almost there!!! :flower:


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Ultrasound today and 18 follies growing. Largest is 15. I didn't really bother to get the sizes of all of them be cause it takes her 10 mins to get all their measurements. I think I'll have to go back on sunday and then Monday. Probably trigger tuesday.
> 
> Yesterday I could begin to feel the discomfort of my left ovary....today looking at the screen I know why! They are all smooshed up in there!
> 
> It's getting close!! Hope all you ladies are well!

All positive news! Wonderful to hear!


----------



## typeA TTC

When is everyone starting? I know some are waiting on cysts...boo! I'm ready for more to jump on the train. 

I'm totally anxious too! We were give a 50% chance of success so I'm hopeful we are going to get a baby on the first try. All these shots are really getting to me!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I am so happy for you guys that everything is going well. 

TypeA I know it is hard as we are in the same situation with the money thing. This has to work for us!


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> I am so happy for you guys that everything is going well.
> 
> TypeA I know it is hard as we are in the same situation with the money thing. This has to work for us!

We have financed our treatment as well. Can wait to pay on this loan for the next 4 years, Ugh! Don't know what's harder... paying for nothing or paying after birthing multiples! LOL


----------



## xurfingers

Can't wait for Tuesday. Just 3 more days until we get the OK to proceed! It has truly taken forever it seems!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes it has...for both of us. So since my Dr appt is not until 2:45 my re will probably not feet the scans till Tuesday morning....so we will probably find out our good news at the same time. Fxed for both of us!!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Fingers crossed for both of you!!!

So I lied. The ganelrelix is a b$&!? The needle is dull, it burns after, and leaves a red splotchy mess on your skin for about a half hour. 

I've finally figured out (someone may have mentioned in this thread) but if I inject the menopur on the sides of my belly button instead of the top and bottom...it doesn't sting as bad. 

Went to dr today and everything is still growing. My estrogen was 1100 today so I'll go back on Monday and hopefully trigger Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Snsnsn

2nd cycle. test day 4/5. This time round 5 day transfer but embies only at a day 4 growth at morula and compacted morula stage.


----------



## wannabemomma

Sn- good luck! Im gearing up to do my first FET. Did you find FET less stressful than fresh?


----------



## MMW430

Waiting for the doctor to call with the results of this mornings bloodwork. Most likely going to trigger tonight for a Tuesday retrieval!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Please let us know what your blood work is...how many follies did they see?


----------



## MMW430

ttcbaby117 said:


> Please let us know what your blood work is...how many follies did they see?

As of this morning, there were 5 that were 18-19.5mm. They want them to be a minimum of 18mm. However, there are about 6 more they anticipate being the right size by Tuesday. There's a ton that won't make it because they're just not going to grow big enough in time. You really don't want to have too much anyway. I'll take 11.


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo! MMW! How exciting! Great response!!!


----------



## MMW430

Okay, so my estradiol is now 3848. They're trying really hard to keep me from hyper stimulating so they want me to take these pills for 8 days. I don't have the bottle in front of me so I can't tell you the name. The nurse called me and told me she called it in to the drug store. I called the store to see how much it was going to be and when it would be ready and they start feeding me some line about how insurance feels that I shouldn't be having that high of a dose and isn't going to cover it and to just pick it up monday. They haven't really covered any of it so I wasn't surprised so I said I would just pay cash because I need it today and I don't have time to wait. They started arguing with me so I had to page the doctor, and she had to force their hand telling them that if this gets bad enough I could die and I can't wait until tomorrow. While I'm not close to dying, I'm not interested in hyper stimulation either. I got the medicine but it was another $300 out of my pocket. Oh well I guess.

Bottom line my retrieval I Tuesday. So things are moving along.


----------



## xurfingers

I go for my baseline ultrasound #2 tomorrow. I am nervous, of course, and fear something else will keep me from starting this cycle... Ugh! If all is well, I will start stimming on Thursday night with another ultrasound on Sunday. Fingers crossed! If I can't start this week we will not begin our cycle until after our vacation to Hawaii in June.


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> Okay, so my estradiol is now 3848. They're trying really hard to keep me from hyper stimulating so they want me to take these pills for 8 days. I don't have the bottle in front of me so I can't tell you the name. The nurse called me and told me she called it in to the drug store. I called the store to see how much it was going to be and when it would be ready and they start feeding me some line about how insurance feels that I shouldn't be having that high of a dose and isn't going to cover it and to just pick it up monday. They haven't really covered any of it so I wasn't surprised so I said I would just pay cash because I need it today and I don't have time to wait. They started arguing with me so I had to page the doctor, and she had to force their hand telling them that if this gets bad enough I could die and I can't wait until tomorrow. While I'm not close to dying, I'm not interested in hyper stimulation either. I got the medicine but it was another $300 out of my pocket. Oh well I guess.
> 
> Bottom line my retrieval I Tuesday. So things are moving along.

Retrieval tomorrow girlie! How are you feeling?


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies!! Egg retreival on Wednesday. Cannot wait. 

Good luck tomorrow MMW!

Let us know how yourappt goes xur!!


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Hey ladies!! Egg retreival on Wednesday. Cannot wait.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow MMW!
> 
> Let us know how yourappt goes xur!!

That's great news! Wednesday will be here before you know it! Wishing you lots of eggs :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi ladies! I'm just wondering if I could join. This will be my 3rd IVF. I'm on BCPs right now and I go in Monday to see if I'm ready to start stims. We did long lupron the first two times and now we're switching to antagonist protocol.


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> Hi ladies! I'm just wondering if I could join. This will be my 3rd IVF. I'm on BCPs right now and I go in Monday to see if I'm ready to start stims. We did long lupron the first two times and now we're switching to antagonist protocol.

Of course you can join! Looks like you have been at this awhile. You must be 
so frustrated. How are you coping entering ivf #3?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks xurfingers! :hugs:

I have been at this a while. I've also been through 6 IUI's for insurance purposes. 3 with clomid, IUI and 3 with injectables IUI. Needless to say I'm so worn out from all of this, physically and mentally but I just can't even start to think of giving up so here I am :)

How am I coping with this being the 3rd IVF ... ? I hate to sound dramatic but the truth is that I'm not. I am sad about it everyday ... thinking How did I get here...? I remember the 6th month of TTC naturally, without any help at all I started to worry. Then when we went to the RE I was like oh wow, Clomid works for lots of women this is going to work for me. Then when that didn't work 3 times and we moved onto injectables I'm like Oh this has to work now, lots of women even get pregnant with twins from injectables! And then when that didn't work I thought, okay so IVF, this DEFINITELY has to work. It's 50/50 chance ... well 2 times later. It's depressing but it is what it is. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't try EVERYTHING multiple times before giving up so here I am. Hoping that it works this time but also trying to stay realistic that it may not.

I know we'll all be mothers one day I just don't know when that day is and how it's actually going to happen.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - happy to see you on here hun! I have those feeling also...how did we all get here ya know....is there anything I could have done differently??? I ask that all the time. You have been through so much and I do pray that with your change of protocol that you will get that bfp!

xurfinger - fxed that your cyst is gone hun!

afm - my cyst is gone...I am so happy....I am waiting to hear back from the dr tomorrow in the am. She will tell me when to start stimming...probably Saturday which should be cd3 once I stop the meds....


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks xurfingers! :hugs:
> 
> I have been at this a while. I've also been through 6 IUI's for insurance purposes. 3 with clomid, IUI and 3 with injectables IUI. Needless to say I'm so worn out from all of this, physically and mentally but I just can't even start to think of giving up so here I am :)
> 
> How am I coping with this being the 3rd IVF ... ? I hate to sound dramatic but the truth is that I'm not. I am sad about it everyday ... thinking How did I get here...? I remember the 6th month of TTC naturally, without any help at all I started to worry. Then when we went to the RE I was like oh wow, Clomid works for lots of women this is going to work for me. Then when that didn't work 3 times and we moved onto injectables I'm like Oh this has to work now, lots of women even get pregnant with twins from injectables! And then when that didn't work I thought, okay so IVF, this DEFINITELY has to work. It's 50/50 chance ... well 2 times later. It's depressing but it is what it is. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't try EVERYTHING multiple times before giving up so here I am. Hoping that it works this time but also trying to stay realistic that it may not.
> 
> I know we'll all be mothers one day I just don't know when that day is and how it's actually going to happen.

I would say that you are stronger than most women! And I would say that if you don't feel like giving up then you shouldn't. Follow your heart. I know that this must weigh heavily upon you, day after day. I hope that you remain strong in your journey. Your situation is not impossible... It may just require persistence. I have been to fertility forums where women have had multiple iui and ivf cycles before it finally happened for them... ( numbers like yours, well beyond when most would quit) And to think if they had given up! Best of luck to you. Many blessings and an abundant amount of patience :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ash - happy to see you on here hun! I have those feeling also...how did we all get here ya know....is there anything I could have done differently??? I ask that all the time. You have been through so much and I do pray that with your change of protocol that you will get that bfp!
> 
> xurfinger - fxed that your cyst is gone hun!
> 
> afm - my cyst is gone...I am so happy....I am waiting to hear back from the dr tomorrow in the am. She will tell me when to start stimming...probably Saturday which should be cd3 once I stop the meds....

I am so glad your cyst is gone as well! You and I have been cyst sisters and now cycle sisters! If we end up with the same egg count, I'm gonna FREAK OUT! LOL I'm rooting for double bfps! :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Just got back from my baseline ultrasound appointment and I am thrilled with what we've just heard! Both ovaries look great and I have 20 resting follicles! So many more than I thought was possible. FS said that I will be closely monitored to prevent hyper stimulation... Me??? Hyper stimulate???... never would have thought in a million years that this old lady would have a follicle count so high. Whoo-hoo!


----------



## hmommy219

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks xurfingers! :hugs:
> 
> I have been at this a while. I've also been through 6 IUI's for insurance purposes. 3 with clomid, IUI and 3 with injectables IUI. Needless to say I'm so worn out from all of this, physically and mentally but I just can't even start to think of giving up so here I am :)
> 
> How am I coping with this being the 3rd IVF ... ? I hate to sound dramatic but the truth is that I'm not. I am sad about it everyday ... thinking How did I get here...? I remember the 6th month of TTC naturally, without any help at all I started to worry. Then when we went to the RE I was like oh wow, Clomid works for lots of women this is going to work for me. Then when that didn't work 3 times and we moved onto injectables I'm like Oh this has to work now, lots of women even get pregnant with twins from injectables! And then when that didn't work I thought, okay so IVF, this DEFINITELY has to work. It's 50/50 chance ... well 2 times later. It's depressing but it is what it is. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't try EVERYTHING multiple times before giving up so here I am. Hoping that it works this time but also trying to stay realistic that it may not.
> 
> I know we'll all be mothers one day I just don't know when that day is and how it's actually going to happen.

Ash, so sorry to read about your struggles. Do you mind if I ask what your specialists have shared with you as to why IVF didn't work the first couple of times? Do you have specific fertility issues? I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that the 3rd time really is the charm!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi everyone!! 

Hi Ash! I know the feeling of being down. We are strong ladies here. I believe most people do not understand what we go through. I have friends/family that are so insensitive to it. Glad to see your trying another round!

Ladies, glad to hear the cysts are gone! It is really strange how similar your cycles are!

Good luck to those doing Egg retreival soon. Please rest up and drink plenty of fluids!

AFM - took last BCP this morning and going to buy my meds tonight. ....... here we go again! This is our time ladies we can do this!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - so glad the cyst is gone! Finally! :happydance: I'll be two days behind you! I'm very excited to get started as I'm sure you are too. I have my FX'd for you that you'll have success your first try! 

xurfingers - thanks so much for the encouragement and supportive words :) 20 antral follicles is GREAT! You'll do wonderfully I think. Last time they checked my antral follicle count I believe I had around 15-20 and I got 25 eggs with my last two IVF's. It's a little scary when they're talking about hyper stimulation but just make sure you're eating a lot of protein and drinking lots of water or gatorade :)

hmommy - I don't have specific fertility issues actually. I'm unexplained. My OH has always had great sperm counts. About 90 million my first IUI and it's stayed around the same. Sometimes even higher. They've tested me for everything. The only test that's common I think that I haven't had done is the laproscopy. They won't do it because I have no signs of endo or polyps or anything like that. I'm starting to think it's something with my egg quality because with my last two IVF's they've retrieved 25 eggs each time and the first time I didn't get any frosties but I did have two to transfer and the 2nd IVF I had 25 retrieved, 1 frostie and 2 transferred. I'm not sure what's happening but this time my doctor is changing my protocol from long lupron to antagonist because antagnoist is said to improve egg quality a little. So ... that's where we're at. He wanted to do PGD but we've had chromosome testing on ourselves and that's normal so I find it highly unlikely that something is wrong with them as far as their chromosomes go. If this 3rd fails I will do PGD next time but it's just expensive ($5,000) at my clinic so I'd rather see if the change in protocol does anything for us before spending the money. Woah that was so much, sorry! 

wannabe - yay for starting! I'm so looking forward to my last birth control pill on Thursday! Do you know what protocol you're doing?


----------



## MMW430

Quick update. I want to take a nap. Had the retrieval today, and they got 15 eggs! I'll find out tomorrow how many fertilized!


----------



## typeA TTC

MMW- woohoo! Good job!! Let us know!


----------



## ashknowsbest

mmw - great retrieval number! Can't wait to hear about the fert report tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

Just stopping in to say that I wish you all the best in these weeks to come. I too start my IVF#2 this week. 

Ashknowsbest ~ My last bcp is this thursday and I go in on Monday to see if I can start my stims that day. I'm also on the antagonist protocol. :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi Ash - Not sure what my protocol is really. I am bit confused by FET. I dont understand what keeps you from ovulating on your own. maybe just the high dose of estrogen? I go in on day 2 of my period so soon enough!

They didnt catch my pylops until I had to have my DNC done. Then they found 4 big ones! They said they cant say for sure but that could have been an issue with my miscarriage :cry:


----------



## ashknowsbest

august - oh wow we're on the exact same schedule then! :)

wannabe - yeah it's all so confusing really but you'll get the hang of it. I think when you're doing a FET there's not really a protocol. Well, there's obviously a protocol but I'm not sure there are names for it ... idk but I really hope your FET works for you! I have my FX'd!


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> Quick update. I want to take a nap. Had the retrieval today, and they got 15 eggs! I'll find out tomorrow how many fertilized!

That is SUPER AWESOME!!!! Good job! Get some rest and update us in the morning :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

xurfingers said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Ash - happy to see you on here hun! I have those feeling also...how did we all get here ya know....is there anything I could have done differently??? I ask that all the time. You have been through so much and I do pray that with your change of protocol that you will get that bfp!
> 
> xurfinger - fxed that your cyst is gone hun!
> 
> afm - my cyst is gone...I am so happy....I am waiting to hear back from the dr tomorrow in the am. She will tell me wh
> 
> I am so glad your cyst is gone as well! You and I have been cyst sisters and now cycle sisters! If we end up with the same egg count, I'm gonna FREAK OUT! LOL I'm rooting for double bfps! :hugs:
> 
> LMAO....you are so right...we are cyst sisters...and now we are no cyst sisters...woohoo!!!!!! I am so happy for us right now I could do a jig.....:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my baseline ultrasound appointment and I am thrilled with what we've just heard! Both ovaries look great and I have 20 resting follicles! So many more than I thought was possible. FS said that I will be closely monitored to prevent hyper stimulation... Me??? Hyper stimulate???... never would have thought in a million years that this old lady would have a follicle count so high. Whoo-hoo!Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap...ok so weird cuz they told me the same thing...not the total but that they will be seeing me more often than normal because I am also at risk for OHSS.
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Hi Ash! I know the feeling of being down. We are strong ladies here. I believe most people do not understand what we go through. I have friends/family that are so insensitive to it. Glad to see your trying another round!
> 
> Ladies, glad to hear the cysts are gone! It is really strange how similar your cycles are!
> 
> Good luck to those doing Egg retreival soon. Please rest up and drink plenty of fluids!
> 
> AFM - took last BCP this morning and going to buy my meds tonight. ....... here we go again! This is our time ladies we can do this!Click to expand...
> 
> Woop woop for getting started hun! When do you start stimming?
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> ttcbaby - so glad the cyst is gone! Finally! :happydance: I'll be two days behind you! I'm very excited to get started as I'm sure you are too. I have my FX'd for you that you'll have success your first try!Click to expand...
> 
> Ash I am so happy to be doing this with you. I have been following since you very first IVF and I have seen you go through so much ups and downs. I do hope that we can do this together and become mothers together as well....also....I will be coming out to San Fran to see you so our lil ones can meet ;) I love Napa....Its my Disney world!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Quick update. I want to take a nap. Had the retrieval today, and they got 15 eggs! I'll find out tomorrow how many fertilized!Click to expand...
> 
> AWESOME count hun! Please rest up and keep us updated on your embies progess!
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Just stopping in to say that I wish you all the best in these weeks to come. I too start my IVF#2 this week.
> 
> Ashknowsbest ~ My last bcp is this thursday and I go in on Monday to see if I can start my stims that day. I'm also on the antagonist protocol. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What day are you starting your stims? it seems we are all pretty much starting together which is so awesome!Click to expand...


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi TTC -I will not be stimming because I already have frosties waiting for me!


----------



## MMW430

I might just be a huge baby, and I'm sure if/when this works, it'll be worth it.....but I don't think I can ever go through an egg retrieval again. I was feeling okay before, but that was probably because I still had what they gave me in my system. Not, I'm in so much pain, it's horrible. I can't even walk like a normal person. I really hope I'm feeling much better tomorrow.


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> I might just be a huge baby, and I'm sure if/when this works, it'll be worth it.....but I don't think I can ever go through an egg retrieval again. I was feeling okay before, but that was probably because I still had what they gave me in my system. Not, I'm in so much pain, it's horrible. I can't even walk like a normal person. I really hope I'm feeling much better tomorrow.


I have been told by others that ER is no joke. I hope you are feeling better tomorrow but you may be uncomfortable for a few days. I guess it's a lot like having a baby. It's all smiles until labor kicks in. But once you have the baby, you forget how much pain you were in and decide to do it again! Take it easy and relax as much as you can. Perhaps a heating pad would be soothing?? It's hard to believe that they don't give you something to take at home for the pain. You are already one day down and just a few days away from transfer! Stay positive and focused, hun. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

MMW feel better hun


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just an FYI regarding egg retrieval. First off I had almost the same amount of estrogen before the ER, about 4500 with both IVFs. When I had the ER the first time, I was laid up in bed for about 4-5 days. Whenever I stood up straight I could feel this pinching pain down there. It was awful! With the second retrieval I was up and walking around like a normal person the next day. I don't want any one girl's experience to scare anyone. I think everyone is different and will have a different pain tolerance. I thought the 2nd ER was going to be different but boy was I wrong. Anyone who hasn't gone through it before, don't be afraid, you will be fine and get through it! 

MMW - did they say you were at risk of OHSS? I just ask because I swear the first time I had the ER I ended up getting mild OHSS and my doctor agreed and then the second time we both agreed that I didn't have it...


----------



## MMW430

I would never tell anyone not to do this. Did it suck? Yeah. But if you want a baby, sometimes this is what you have to do. It'll be worth it in the long run.

My hormone levels were a little high (Sunday they were at 3848) so they put me on Dostinex for 8 days to lower them. This was to prevent OHSS. Ash, how did you know you had OHSS? What were your symptoms?

They prescribed me Tylenol with Codeine but I don't think it works that well. I'm not feeling as bad today. I'm anxiously awaiting their call to tell me how many fertilized!


----------



## ashknowsbest

MMW - they also put me on dostinex both times because my estrogen was just so high they didn't want to risk getting my hospitalized with OHSS. My doctor told me at my WTF appointment after the first IVF that I had a mild case of OHSS. He could tell I'm assuming from the ultrasound I had after because of my swollen ovaries, they still hadn't gone down and I ended up having a cyst that was like 45 mm x 50 something mm. My symptoms were, dizziness, lots of pain for 4-5 days, I was extremely bloated, I really looked pregnant for about a month!, I had little spurts of shortness of breath and a little weight gain. I was concerned that I was going to be sore for the 5 day transfer but by day 5 I was pretty good and the transfer didn't hurt. Like I said with the second IVF I was fine, nothing but they also gave me HALF of the trigger to help with OHSS so ... idk if that's what caused less pain or if it was the doctor that maybe did the retrieval wasn't as rough, idk but I was SOOO happy with my second retrieval.


----------



## MMW430

They had me trigger only half, too. I'm not sure if I should call them and tell them what's going on or not. I'm sore on both sides and still feel a little bloated. I'm feeling a little nauseated as well. Last night I think I got up 6 times to pee and not a normal amount came out. Like, I don't feel like I should have even had to pee (if that makes sense).


----------



## hmommy219

MMW430 said:


> Quick update. I want to take a nap. Had the retrieval today, and they got 15 eggs! I'll find out tomorrow how many fertilized!

15 eggs sounds awesome!! Good for you :hugs: Wish you the very best!! I'm starting my cycle next week (mothers day weekend actually... hope that's a sign! lol..) So I've been reading along with you all, and keeping my fingers crossed for lots of BFPs!! 

:flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

MMW - yes call the Dr the peeing thing is a big sign. Also start drinking some Gatorade.

Ash - thanks for saying that about your ER experience I did get a little scared.


----------



## MMW430

update: I called and they feel it's the dostinex making me feel so shitty. I'm waiting for DH to get here so he can drive me to the office (they don't want me to drive) so I can get an ultrasound and bloodwork, and if nothing is amiss they're going to give me anti nausea medication. They want me to stop the dostinex asap.

On a brighter note, 10 eggs were mature enough to use. 6 were fertilized using icsii and 3 were fertilized the regular way, so I got 9 eggs out of 15.


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies! ER was Not bad. It was about a 15 minute procedure. I honestly thought the shots were worse!

Soooo they got 15 eggs. 1 was not viable and has already been discarded. There are 2 more that may not be viable but she's not sure yet. So we will probably have 12 to fertilize. Which is perfect. I get a fertilization report tomorrow. Today I have slept most of the day. I have some very mild cramping and light bleeding. That's it. The cramping is gone now and just the light bleeding is left. 

Now the praying begins that we get a good number fertilized. DH collected at the drs off and only had 1 of volume (normal is 2) but had 125mil and 92% motility in that sample so we are good on that End.


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Hey ladies! ER was Not bad. It was about a 15 minute procedure. I honestly thought the shots were worse!
> 
> Soooo they got 15 eggs. 1 was not viable and has already been discarded. There are 2 more that may not be viable but she's not sure yet. So we will probably have 12 to fertilize. Which is perfect. I get a fertilization report tomorrow. Today I have slept most of the day. I have some very mild cramping and light bleeding. That's it. The cramping is gone now and just the light bleeding is left.
> 
> Now the praying begins that we get a good number fertilized. DH collected at the drs off and only had 1 of volume (normal is 2) but had 125mil and 92% motility in that sample so we are good on that End.

That is wonderful to hear! Another great egg retreival in this thread! Best of luck to your little eggies as they work hard tonight :)


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi all!! 

For those ladies who have just had ER please be careful. You do not want OHSS. Remember to drink plenty of fluids. 

AFM - bought my meds last night! So much cheaper!! I have Elestrin which is a gel you rub on your arm...... Interesting. Looks like a bunch of estrogen for me!


----------



## ashknowsbest

type A - yay on 15 eggs! That's awesome! Rest up and I'll be looking forward to hearing about your fert report tomorrow! 

AFM - I received my meds in the mail .... it was quite overwhelming to say the least. I know I've done this twice before but this time the doctor changed my meds and it was just a bit crazy seeing all of the meds. I'm really looking forward to getting started now!


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - weird a gel you rub on your arm! Do you know what it's for?


----------



## ttcbaby117

MMW - Please let us know how you are doing hun!

Type a - that is an awesome report, I cant wait to here your report tomorrow!

Ash - I think we are on the same protocol...my office is only doing it one step at a time. So right now I have the gonal, menapur......I will get the rest as I need it. I think I kinda like it that way better. We are gonna do this girl! I just know it!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - we really might be on the same protocol. With my other cycles I was on lupron the whole time but this time they're adding the ganerelix a the last 5-6 days of stims. It's an interesting approach but my doctor didn't like the quality of eggs I was getting with lupron so that's why we're trying something different. Are they adding in any other medication for you towards the end? I do think it will happen for us girl, I just hope it's this time around!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yep I am on the antagonist protocol which is supposed to be the best for egg quality but not for quanitity which I am ok with!

I will take gonal f and add in ganirilex around stim day 5 or 6 depending on how I am progressing.


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm pushing fluids so much I pee 4 times a night. Ugh! I always push a lot at the end of the day and it keeps me up and down all night. But if it keeps me from OHSS then I'm good with it!

When should one show signs of OHSS if their going to get it?


----------



## MMW430

I'm feeling much better today. There's 10 eggs they're watching. 6 they're confident will progress, 3 they're thinking might, and 1 they're watching but don't think will work. I have my transfer on Sunday, and have to go May 20 for my pregnancy blood test!


----------



## ttcbaby117

type a - usually within a few days of ER and then again it may show up if your are pregnant. Are you having symptoms of it?

MMW - glad you are feeling better hun!


----------



## wannabemomma

MMW - glad to hear your feel better!!:thumbup:


----------



## typeA TTC

MMW- woohoo!!! 

Ttcbaby- no not anything yet. I'm just wondering when I can stop pushing fluids. But if I'm prego the answer would be never probably!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha, I believe you can ease up a bit if you want...but I believe once you get your BFP you are at risk for OHSS again. I would say right now between getting ET and getting your BFP you should be ok..but will need to ramp it up again after your BFP.


----------



## ashknowsbest

MMW - glad you are feeling better :) 

type a - I think pushing fluids is seriously the worst part of the ER. I was like you and ended up pushing them more at night and then I would be up about 4-5 times a night peeing. So annoying! 

ttc - 2 days :happydance:! Bet you're really excited now! Have you received all of your meds?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Well I have my gonal F and will pick up the rest that I need for stimming once I get there. My office is very good about doing this one step at a time so we get the drugs as we need them. Which also saves up from picking up drugs that we end up not using. Ya know! I am really excited!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - that's so nice of your clinic to help you out with all of that! I get an e-mail from the IVF coordinator and she tells me that she ordered the meds and I'm responsible for getting them shipped and getting the refills if needed! :haha: She's always very nice about it but dang, they make me do everything it seems!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Well I still have to drive to the pharmacy to get them...but I like it better this way so it isn't so daunting ya know...one step at a time and one drug at a time....LOL


----------



## ashknowsbest

I think that's smart, when I got my huge box of medication I was like woah!


----------



## typeA TTC

So I start my IM progesterone shots today. Ugh. I out my estrogen patches on this morning. I'm wearing three and have to change them twice weekly.


----------



## hmommy219

Ladies, have any of your REs recommended baby aspirin for after the ET? I've been reading a lot about it with mixed findings. Just wondering since I'm about 4 weeks behind you all. So excited to watch your journeys, and can't wait to add to the conversation!! :)


----------



## wannabemomma

hmommy - my doc actually had me on baby asprin through the whole cycle. He said it could help with implantation. I think that every clinic has their own opinions about it though. My friend goes to a different doc and he put her on it only after transfer.


AFM - Today is day 1!! Not sure what is in store for me so we will see when I call the doctor in an hour.
:happydance:


----------



## typeA TTC

Wanna- woohoo!


----------



## wannabemomma

Alright I start the estrodal pills 2x a day on Sunday. I also start the estrogen gel (sorry dont have the exact name with as I am at work) as well on Sunday. I go in on Monday!

With all that estrogen I might be a crazy mess.......yikes!


----------



## MMW430

They called me with another update today. On Tuesday, they got 15 eggs. By Wednesday, that was down to 10, yesterday they called to tell me the transfer was going to be on Sunday, and now today they call me to tell me that my 10 has pretty much gone down to 5, with 2 that are going to be for sure. They said they're still watching the other 3 (of that 5) and they might be okay, but in their professional opinion, the other 5 (that would make 10) aren't going to work out. 

Does anyone know if this is a normal occurrence? I've never done IVF before, and I'm at work so I really couldn't talk to them at length about it. They're going to be calling me tomorrow to give me my transfer time so I can talk to them then, but I'm driving myself crazy. It kind of bothers me that it has gone down to (what I consider) a small amount compared to what it started at. It also sort of stresses me out that if we potentially end up with only 2, that doesn't really give any real chance to do a FET if this fails (they only want to transfer 1), and if it doesn't fail, I feel like next time around it gives us next to no chance because it's only 1 shot. Next time I want to have a baby, I'm going to be older than 25 (which is something that they're saying is in my favor). Honestly, just this cycle cost us 10k + meds so we can't afford another.

I feel like I've talked myself into a really grouchy mood over all this.


----------



## xurfingers

hmommy219 said:


> Ladies, have any of your REs recommended baby aspirin for after the ET? I've been reading a lot about it with mixed findings. Just wondering since I'm about 4 weeks behind you all. So excited to watch your journeys, and can't wait to add to the conversation!! :)

I will be taking baby aspirin as part of my protocol also :)


----------



## wannabemomma

MMW430 said:


> They called me with another update today. On Tuesday, they got 15 eggs. By Wednesday, that was down to 10, yesterday they called to tell me the transfer was going to be on Sunday, and now today they call me to tell me that my 10 has pretty much gone down to 5, with 2 that are going to be for sure. They said they're still watching the other 3 (of that 5) and they might be okay, but in their professional opinion, the other 5 (that would make 10) aren't going to work out.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is a normal occurrence? I've never done IVF before, and I'm at work so I really couldn't talk to them at length about it. They're going to be calling me tomorrow to give me my transfer time so I can talk to them then, but I'm driving myself crazy. It kind of bothers me that it has gone down to (what I consider) a small amount compared to what it started at. It also sort of stresses me out that if we potentially end up with only 2, that doesn't really give any real chance to do a FET if this fails (they only want to transfer 1), and if it doesn't fail, I feel like next time around it gives us next to no chance because it's only 1 shot. Next time I want to have a baby, I'm going to be older than 25 (which is something that they're saying is in my favor). Honestly, just this cycle cost us 10k + meds so we can't afford another.
> 
> I feel like I've talked myself into a really grouchy mood over all this.

MMW - Did they mention anything about your egg quality after your retrieval? Are you unexplained infert? Sorry to hear this. I am not sure if there is a "standard" percentage since ware all dealing with different issues.


----------



## MMW430

wannabemomma said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> They called me with another update today. On Tuesday, they got 15 eggs. By Wednesday, that was down to 10, yesterday they called to tell me the transfer was going to be on Sunday, and now today they call me to tell me that my 10 has pretty much gone down to 5, with 2 that are going to be for sure. They said they're still watching the other 3 (of that 5) and they might be okay, but in their professional opinion, the other 5 (that would make 10) aren't going to work out.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is a normal occurrence? I've never done IVF before, and I'm at work so I really couldn't talk to them at length about it. They're going to be calling me tomorrow to give me my transfer time so I can talk to them then, but I'm driving myself crazy. It kind of bothers me that it has gone down to (what I consider) a small amount compared to what it started at. It also sort of stresses me out that if we potentially end up with only 2, that doesn't really give any real chance to do a FET if this fails (they only want to transfer 1), and if it doesn't fail, I feel like next time around it gives us next to no chance because it's only 1 shot. Next time I want to have a baby, I'm going to be older than 25 (which is something that they're saying is in my favor). Honestly, just this cycle cost us 10k + meds so we can't afford another.
> 
> I feel like I've talked myself into a really grouchy mood over all this.
> 
> MMW - Did they mention anything about your egg quality after your retrieval? Are you unexplained infert? Sorry to hear this. I am not sure if there is a "standard" percentage since ware all dealing with different issues.Click to expand...

You know, honestly, I didn't even ask. I've always been told I have "fantastic" egg quality. My situation is a little different. We haven't even been trying for a year, but I have extenuating circumstances. I have other health issues that require I be on medication, and I can't be on that medication while ttc. So, I needed to get pregnant fast, but it wasn't happening fast enough, so I was moved towards ivf.


----------



## typeA TTC

MMW- I'm in the same boat! I had 15. 8 fertilized and I haven't gotten the day 3 report tomorrow but I'm scared that it's going to be like nothing. Ugh. This has been the worst part because you spend so much time getting all the eggs. We were originally Told that statistically if we got 10-12 eggs, 7-8 would fertilize, 3-4 would make it to day 5. I pray that that statistic holds true! 

So are you transferring day 5?


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanna - I don't know anything about the estrogen patches or any patches for that matter but I hope you don't get the itchies! 

MMW - Honestly I know exactly how you're feeling! I went through the same thing with my last 2 cycles. I went from getting 25 eggs each time to only have 2-3 embryos by day 5. I don't know what to say but I know how you feel but try to stay positive! Lots of women get their BFP's with only 1 embryo!


----------



## MMW430

I had a big thing typed and lost it, so I'm going to just paraphrase now.

Got a call this morning. Transfer is tomorrow at 1015. They said now there's 9 they're watching. Apparently it changes by the day. Hoping to get at least 3 to freeze. They asked how many I wanted to transfer and I pretty much said whatever the doctor reccomends. So, we'll see tomorrow. They were saying before they only wanted one, so we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good Luck tomorrow MMW....Ill be praying it all goes well!


----------



## xurfingers

MMW, Good luck Hun! We will all be waiting eagerly for your update tomorrow. Hope all goes well and safe. Wishing you the best of luck and that you get exactly what you want! :hugs:


----------



## MMW430

The transfer went great! We got there on time, and ended up having to wait almost a half an hour which stunk because I had to pee SO bad! Anyway, we have 4 frozen which makes me happy. I have to go for a blood test in two weeks to see if it worked, but I'm really supposed to assume I am pregnant. I'm going to go crazy for the next two weeks!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Congrats hun!! Did you put back 2? That is so awesome you have some to freeze! I know the TWW is going to bad...I am dreading it when I am there.


----------



## MMW430

ttcbaby117 said:


> Congrats hun!! Did you put back 2? That is so awesome you have some to freeze! I know the TWW is going to bad...I am dreading it when I am there.

DH and I agreed to do whatever the doctor thought was best, which was to transfer 1. Atleast if it fails, we have 4 minimum to try again!


----------



## Heather11

Hi Ladies!!

I am crashing your thread if that is ok!!!! I took a break from the site awhile back as I felt like I was becoming obsessive with everything. ARGH! We were all set up to start our IUI's and a third SA revealed that our best chances would be pursuing IVF w/ICSI. At first I was really taken back as I was really afraid of the process and procedure, but I did a lot of research and looked at IVF is a chance to be much more successful in our journey!

So we are currently on day 8 of injections. I am doing two injections a day. One in the AM and one in the PM. I have been going for blood work and ultra sounds every other day. My poor arms are so bruised and battered from the blood work BAH!! Anyway I thought it would be great to become part of a thread where I can see there has been a lot of success and support! I hope you don't mind me crashing!! 

Heather


----------



## xurfingers

Hi Ladies, 
I had my ultrasound this morning and FS said that it's really too early to assume a lot but it looks like I have a lot of good potential eggs growing. FS called later to tell me the results of my blood work. My estradiol level is at 60 which is up from baseline but still on the low side. They uped the follistim from 150 to 225. FS said not to worry but it's hard not to. Any advice friends?


----------



## MMW430

xurfingers said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I had my ultrasound this morning and FS said that it's really too early to assume a lot but it looks like I have a lot of good potential eggs growing. FS called later to tell me the results of my blood work. My estradiol level is at 60 which is up from baseline but still on the low side. They uped the follistim from 150 to 225. FS said not to worry but it's hard not to. Any advice friends?

I wouldn't fret. I think 150 is the standard dose and they just adjust it accordingly. I was on 150 pretty much until the end where it had to be lowered. I think the older you are, the more it has to be played with. Not saying you're old of course, but I was told I responded so well because I was 24 now 25 on it. You should be fine!


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I had my ultrasound this morning and FS said that it's really too early to assume a lot but it looks like I have a lot of good potential eggs growing. FS called later to tell me the results of my blood work. My estradiol level is at 60 which is up from baseline but still on the low side. They uped the follistim from 150 to 225. FS said not to worry but it's hard not to. Any advice friends?

Sounds like you aren't too far behind me!!! I started a week ago! There wasn't a huge change between my first ultra and second except a few more follicles. My third ultra sound things started changing a lot more. So maybe your next US you will see more growth!!!! I got for my next blood work and ultra sound round tomorrow!!

Good luck to you!! Look forward to hearing how things progress for you!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hello Ladies i hope you don't mind me joining. Im 32 and DH is 34; everything is fine with me and DH has low motility.
This is my first ivf cycle and i started Stims on Tues so I'm on day 6 of stims; Im on Gonal F in the AM and Menopur in the PM.....followed Ganirelex, ovidrel, Egg Retrival, PIO,medrol, azithromycin, and Egg transfer.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Heather11 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I am crashing your thread if that is ok!!!! I took a break from the site awhile back as I felt like I was becoming obsessive with everything. ARGH! We were all set up to start our IUI's and a third SA revealed that our best chances would be pursuing IVF w/ICSI. At first I was really taken back as I was really afraid of the process and procedure, but I did a lot of research and looked at IVF is a chance to be much more successful in our journey!
> 
> So we are currently on day 8 of injections. I am doing two injections a day. One in the AM and one in the PM. I have been going for blood work and ultra sounds every other day. My poor arms are so bruised and battered from the blood work BAH!! Anyway I thought it would be great to become part of a thread where I can see there has been a lot of success and support! I hope you don't mind me crashing!!
> 
> Heather

Sounds like I'm right behind you...im on day 6 and i too feel sorry for my arms; been wearing long sleeves so no one asks me whats wrong with my arms lol. I also am doing two injections per day and ultrasounds and bloodwork every other day.


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I had my ultrasound this morning and FS said that it's really too early to assume a lot but it looks like I have a lot of good potential eggs growing. FS called later to tell me the results of my blood work. My estradiol level is at 60 which is up from baseline but still on the low side. They uped the follistim from 150 to 225. FS said not to worry but it's hard not to. Any advice friends?
> 
> Sounds like you aren't too far behind me!!! I started a week ago! There wasn't a huge change between my first ultra and second except a few more follicles. My third ultra sound things started changing a lot more. So maybe your next US you will see more growth!!!! I got for my next blood work and ultra sound round tomorrow!!
> 
> Good luck to you!! Look forward to hearing how things progress for you!!Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm not going to worry just yet. I know it's a guessing game sometimes. I think I will feel better on Wednesday if FS tells me that my levels have increased. I know that I have around 20 antral follicles so it's just a matter of coaxing them out! Lol Hoping that age doesn't become a factor... Ugh!


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> The transfer went great! We got there on time, and ended up having to wait almost a half an hour which stunk because I had to pee SO bad! Anyway, we have 4 frozen which makes me happy. I have to go for a blood test in two weeks to see if it worked, but I'm really supposed to assume I am pregnant. I'm going to go crazy for the next two weeks!

So glad to hear that everything went well! My FS told me that only 30 percent of couples have embryos to freeze so having 4 is terrific! Best of luck!


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I had my ultrasound this morning and FS said that it's really too early to assume a lot but it looks like I have a lot of good potential eggs growing. FS called later to tell me the results of my blood work. My estradiol level is at 60 which is up from baseline but still on the low side. They uped the follistim from 150 to 225. FS said not to worry but it's hard not to. Any advice friends?
> 
> I wouldn't fret. I think 150 is the standard dose and they just adjust it accordingly. I was on 150 pretty much until the end where it had to be lowered. I think the older you are, the more it has to be played with. Not saying you're old of course, but I was told I responded so well because I was 24 now 25 on it. You should be fine!Click to expand...

It makes sense that it requires more stimulation when you are older. I just hope that my E2 levels don't become an issue. Today is day 4 of stims and I swear my ovaries already ache. This might be a long week! Lol But soooo worth it :)


----------



## xurfingers

Lucinda7981 said:


> Hello Ladies i hope you don't mind me joining. Im 32 and DH is 34; everything is fine with me and DH has low motility.
> This is my first ivf cycle and i started Stims on Tues so I'm on day 6 of stims; Im on Gonal F in the AM and Menopur in the PM.....followed Ganirelex, ovidrel, Egg Retrival, PIO,medrol, azithromycin, and Egg transfer.

Hi Lucinda, we have very similar situations! We can compare results! :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I had my ultrasound this morning and FS said that it's really too early to assume a lot but it looks like I have a lot of good potential eggs growing. FS called later to tell me the results of my blood work. My estradiol level is at 60 which is up from baseline but still on the low side. They uped the follistim from 150 to 225. FS said not to worry but it's hard not to. Any advice friends?
> 
> Sounds like you aren't too far behind me!!! I started a week ago! There wasn't a huge change between my first ultra and second except a few more follicles. My third ultra sound things started changing a lot more. So maybe your next US you will see more growth!!!! I got for my next blood work and ultra sound round tomorrow!!
> 
> Good luck to you!! Look forward to hearing how things progress for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'm not going to worry just yet. I know it's a guessing game sometimes. I think I will feel better on Wednesday if FS tells me that my levels have increased. I know that I have around 20 antral follicles so it's just a matter of coaxing them out! Lol Hoping that age doesn't become a factor... Ugh!Click to expand...


I have 20 follicles too! 11 on one side and 9 on the other!! Of course like you said it is just a guessing game until they get in there and see what we've got!!!


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> Hi ladies! I'm just wondering if I could join. This will be my 3rd IVF. I'm on BCPs right now and I go in Monday to see if I'm ready to start stims. We did long lupron the first two times and now we're switching to antagonist protocol.

I hope the antagonist protocol works for you guys this time around!!!! :flower:


----------



## Lucinda7981

xurfingers said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies i hope you don't mind me joining. Im 32 and DH is 34; everything is fine with me and DH has low motility.
> This is my first ivf cycle and i started Stims on Tues so I'm on day 6 of stims; Im on Gonal F in the AM and Menopur in the PM.....followed Ganirelex, ovidrel, Egg Retrival, PIO,medrol, azithromycin, and Egg transfer.
> 
> Hi Lucinda, we have very similar situations! We can compare results! :hugs:Click to expand...

We can definitely compare results....starting the Ganirelex tonight!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome to all the newbies! It is so wonderful to have everyone around the same time who are stimming and many of us are on the antagonist protocol. Tonight is stim day 2....so I am behind you all but hope that we all end up with our bfps!

Xur - I think it is ok that they are increasing as the first IVF they really just want to see how your respond and then adjust accordingly!


----------



## xurfingers

Lucinda7981 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies i hope you don't mind me joining. Im 32 and DH is 34; everything is fine with me and DH has low motility.
> This is my first ivf cycle and i started Stims on Tues so I'm on day 6 of stims; Im on Gonal F in the AM and Menopur in the PM.....followed Ganirelex, ovidrel, Egg Retrival, PIO,medrol, azithromycin, and Egg transfer.
> 
> Hi Lucinda, we have very similar situations! We can compare results! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We can definitely compare results....starting the Ganirelex tonight!Click to expand...

I don't think I will be starting the Ganirelex until Wednesday. So, you might be several days ahead of me by then.


----------



## Lucinda7981

xurfingers said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies i hope you don't mind me joining. Im 32 and DH is 34; everything is fine with me and DH has low motility.
> This is my first ivf cycle and i started Stims on Tues so I'm on day 6 of stims; Im on Gonal F in the AM and Menopur in the PM.....followed Ganirelex, ovidrel, Egg Retrival, PIO,medrol, azithromycin, and Egg transfer.
> 
> Hi Lucinda, we have very similar situations! We can compare results! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We can definitely compare results....starting the Ganirelex tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I will be starting the Ganirelex until Wednesday. So, you might be several days ahead of me by then.Click to expand...

Okay.....they think i might be ready to trigger on Tues....still we are very close to each other :0


----------



## xurfingers

Lucinda7981 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies i hope you don't mind me joining. Im 32 and DH is 34; everything is fine with me and DH has low motility.
> This is my first ivf cycle and i started Stims on Tues so I'm on day 6 of stims; Im on Gonal F in the AM and Menopur in the PM.....followed Ganirelex, ovidrel, Egg Retrival, PIO,medrol, azithromycin, and Egg transfer.
> 
> Hi Lucinda, we have very similar situations! We can compare results! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We can definitely compare results....starting the Ganirelex tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I will be starting the Ganirelex until Wednesday. So, you might be several days ahead of me by then.Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.....they think i might be ready to trigger on Tues....still we are very close to each other :0Click to expand...

Absolutely! How are you feeling, BTW? ANY aching or heaviness in the ovaries? How about headaches? I have to take Tylenol after every injection. Instant headache :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

xurfingers - I tend to get headaches RIGHT after I do the injections also! I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one! It does get better though as the days go on in my opinion! I wouldn't worry about the follicles yet, the first couple of days are very slow. As you get further along it gets pretty intense as you see lots of follicles popping up! 

MMW - congratulations on the transfer and the frosties! Having frosties is such a good feeling and you are very lucky to have had 4 able to freeze! Congratulations again on being PUPO and I hope the TWW passes very fast for you! 

heather - I hope your stiming is going well and that your IVF works! Welcome to the group! 

Lucinda - welcome to the group! You and I are on the same protocol except I'm not on gonal F, I'm on follistim. I'm starting on Monday hopefully if everything is looking good! 

ttc - how are your stims going so far? I know you said you had an issue with the needle and timing yesterday but I hope you got everything sorted out! 

AFM - I have been worried because I've been on BCPs for the about 3 weeks and never got a period. Well, I stopped taking the BCPs Thursday and I finally got AF. It's horrible since I haven't had a period in about 40 something days ... I'm sitting on the couch with a heating pad, and took some tylenol. I'm pretty much miserable right now but am happy that my AF finally did show because I was worried that if she didn't come I wouldn't be able to start because my lining would be old, etc., etc.


----------



## Lucinda7981

xurfingers said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies i hope you don't mind me joining. Im 32 and DH is 34; everything is fine with me and DH has low motility.
> This is my first ivf cycle and i started Stims on Tues so I'm on day 6 of stims; Im on Gonal F in the AM and Menopur in the PM.....followed Ganirelex, ovidrel, Egg Retrival, PIO,medrol, azithromycin, and Egg transfer.
> 
> Hi Lucinda, we have very similar situations! We can compare results! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We can definitely compare results....starting the Ganirelex tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I will be starting the Ganirelex until Wednesday. So, you might be several days ahead of me by then.Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.....they think i might be ready to trigger on Tues....still we are very close to each other :0Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! How are you feeling, BTW? ANY aching or heaviness in the ovaries? How about headaches? I have to take Tylenol after every injection. Instant headache :(Click to expand...

Luckily no headaches ;) as for the heaviness...I only feel slight heaviness....for some reason when I had 3 follies from my injectible IUI cycle I felt more tenderness/heaviness, dunno so weird.


----------



## Lucinda7981

ashknowsbest said:


> xurfingers - I tend to get headaches RIGHT after I do the injections also! I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one! It does get better though as the days go on in my opinion! I wouldn't worry about the follicles yet, the first couple of days are very slow. As you get further along it gets pretty intense as you see lots of follicles popping up!
> 
> MMW - congratulations on the transfer and the frosties! Having frosties is such a good feeling and you are very lucky to have had 4 able to freeze! Congratulations again on being PUPO and I hope the TWW passes very fast for you!
> 
> heather - I hope your stiming is going well and that your IVF works! Welcome to the group!
> 
> Lucinda - welcome to the group! You and I are on the same protocol except I'm not on gonal F, I'm on follistim. I'm starting on Monday hopefully if everything is looking good!
> 
> ttc - how are your stims going so far? I know you said you had an issue with the needle and timing yesterday but I hope you got everything sorted out!
> 
> AFM - I have been worried because I've been on BCPs for the about 3 weeks and never got a period. Well, I stopped taking the BCPs Thursday and I finally got AF. It's horrible since I haven't had a period in about 40 something days ... I'm sitting on the couch with a heating pad, and took some tylenol. I'm pretty much miserable right now but am happy that my AF finally did show because I was worried that if she didn't come I wouldn't be able to start because my lining would be old, etc., etc.

I'm happy AF is finally hear....hopefully this protocol works for both of us! I remember you from the RMA board; I'm also at RMA. I go to their White Plains office unless its a weekend/transfer/retrieval then it would be the manhattan office.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh nice! I may end up seeing you at the RMA office in Manhattan. That's where I go primarily. It's about a 10 minute walk from my house :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Ash, I went to the manhattan office for the first time yest for monitoring....sooo diff from White Plains office. I see Dr. Jeffrey Klein who I love!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I've seen him for monitoring but I see dr. Copperman :) I'm sitting in the office right now waiting for my baseline scan and blood work.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Ash, how exciting to be one more step closer!!!! I know I get anxious/excited for my monitoring apts! I'm looking forward to not having to go every other day though...so hoping all goes well and I proceed to ER and transfer soon!


----------



## ashknowsbest

It is very exciting and I'm ALWAYS looking forward to my scans so I can see what's growing in there. I think it's so cool! It does get exhausting going everyday! Hopefully you'll get to transfer and retrieval soon so you can rest for a couple of days! 

Everything went well. My lining looks nice and thin, and my ovaries look very quiet. I saw the antral follicle count and it's about 9 on each side. I'm feeling pretty happy and excited to get started! They're starting me on 150 units of follistim and then 1 powder/liquid of menopur. Nurse said I should be back Thursday ... maybe Wednesday but most likely Thursday to see how I'm doing. I can't wait!


----------



## typeA TTC

Transfer was today! Of the 8 that fertilized- we Transferred 2 grade 4AA embies; We have 4 to freeze and then 2 more than may be of good enough quality to freeze by tomorrow!! Cannot believe all 8 made it all the way to day 5!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

type A - that is awesome! 4 frosties is amazing! 6 would be the icing on the cake :happydance:


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Transfer was today! Of the 8 that fertilized- we Transferred 2 grade 4AA embies; We have 4 to freeze and then 2 more than may be of good enough quality to freeze by tomorrow!! Cannot believe all 8 made it all the way to day 5!!!!

Wow, girl! That is crazy good!!!! 8 blastocyst is unbelievable! You might be able to plan your family from one egg retrieval! I am so excited and thrilled for you. Whoo hoo!


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> It is very exciting and I'm ALWAYS looking forward to my scans so I can see what's growing in there. I think it's so cool! It does get exhausting going everyday! Hopefully you'll get to transfer and retrieval soon so you can rest for a couple of days!
> 
> Everything went well. My lining looks nice and thin, and my ovaries look very quiet. I saw the antral follicle count and it's about 9 on each side. I'm feeling pretty happy and excited to get started! They're starting me on 150 units of follistim and then 1 powder/liquid of menopur. Nurse said I should be back Thursday ... maybe Wednesday but most likely Thursday to see how I'm doing. I can't wait!

Sooo exciting!!!


----------



## Heather11

typeA TTC said:


> Transfer was today! Of the 8 that fertilized- we Transferred 2 grade 4AA embies; We have 4 to freeze and then 2 more than may be of good enough quality to freeze by tomorrow!! Cannot believe all 8 made it all the way to day 5!!!!

WOOOHOOO!!!!!!! That is so amazing!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Heather11

Appointment today went well. My follicles are getting nice and big and my pants are so tight!!!!! 

I have a couple on each side approaching the 16-17 mm size and the rest right behind them! They said I am just about ready for my trigger and they want to closely monitor so I am stimming again tonight and then back in the morning for another ultra sound and more blood work! Still looking at Thurs/Fri for retrieval! :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay heather! Thursday/Friday is so close :) 

I got the call. We're set to go! Start the meds tonight then I go back Thursday for my first monitoring appointment.


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> Yay heather! Thursday/Friday is so close :)
> 
> I got the call. We're set to go! Start the meds tonight then I go back Thursday for my first monitoring appointment.

Exiting! Best of luck and I will say a prayer that this time is the RIGHT time! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks xurfingers :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> Appointment today went well. My follicles are getting nice and big and my pants are so tight!!!!!
> 
> I have a couple on each side approaching the 16-17 mm size and the rest right behind them! They said I am just about ready for my trigger and they want to closely monitor so I am stimming again tonight and then back in the morning for another ultra sound and more blood work! Still looking at Thurs/Fri for retrieval! :thumbup:

OMG, you are so close! Can you feel your ovaries bulging or are you just bloated? I am so curious because I know it's heading my way! LOL Everything is sounding like you are progressing perfectly!:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Heather - awesome news hun  

Ash - so happy you can get started. I'm doing OK....no major s/e yet which I am happy for. I go in tomorrow to see how everything is progressing I hope it looks good.


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Appointment today went well. My follicles are getting nice and big and my pants are so tight!!!!!
> 
> I have a couple on each side approaching the 16-17 mm size and the rest right behind them! They said I am just about ready for my trigger and they want to closely monitor so I am stimming again tonight and then back in the morning for another ultra sound and more blood work! Still looking at Thurs/Fri for retrieval! :thumbup:
> 
> OMG, you are so close! Can you feel your ovaries bulging or are you just bloated? I am so curious because I know it's heading my way! LOL Everything is sounding like you are progressing perfectly!:happydance:Click to expand...

My pants are soooooooo tight it is nuts!!!!! I am feeling bloated and crampy tonight and sooooooo tired!!! The drugs make me sleepy!


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> Yay heather! Thursday/Friday is so close :)
> 
> I got the call. We're set to go! Start the meds tonight then I go back Thursday for my first monitoring appointment.

Awesome!!!! You must be so excited!


----------



## Heather11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Heather - awesome news hun
> 
> Ash - so happy you can get started. I'm doing OK....no major s/e yet which I am happy for. I go in tomorrow to see how everything is progressing I hope it looks good.

Thanks! I am excited! How are you feeling on your stims!?


----------



## xurfingers

I tossed and turned all night. Feeling very uncomfortable today. Took some Tylenol - hope it helps. Looking forward to this evening when I can relax with my heating pad :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ttc - how did your scan go?


----------



## MMW430

Xurf - I hope you're feeling better!

ttc- How was your scan???

AFM: I'm 2dp5dt and I've been having cramps since yesterday. I'm trying not to obsess and look too far into it, but they feel just like when AF is coming. This wait is going to kill me.


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> Xurf - I hope you're feeling better!
> 
> ttc- How was your scan???
> 
> AFM: I'm 2dp5dt and I've been having cramps since yesterday. I'm trying not to obsess and look too far into it, but they feel just like when AF is coming. This wait is going to kill me.


Do you think maybe it's your ovaries recovering? I would think it could cause discomfort as your ovaries shrink back to a normal size not to mention that they were penitrated many, many times. You are 7 days past ovulation (right.?) ... Perhaps a little early for AF. Stay positive and don't worry yet. Have you talked to your FS about this? Also, have you got a box of pregnancy tests ready to go? You could probably start testing in 5-6 days (I'm a POAS addict! Lol )


----------



## MMW430

xurfingers said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Xurf - I hope you're feeling better!
> 
> ttc- How was your scan???
> 
> AFM: I'm 2dp5dt and I've been having cramps since yesterday. I'm trying not to obsess and look too far into it, but they feel just like when AF is coming. This wait is going to kill me.
> 
> 
> Do you think maybe it's your ovaries recovering? I would think it could cause discomfort as your ovaries shrink back to a normal size not to mention that they were penitrated many, many times. You are 7 days past ovulation (right.?) ... Perhaps a little early for AF. Stay positive and don't worry yet. Have you talked to your FS about this? Also, have you got a box of pregnancy tests ready to go? You could probably start testing in 5-6 days (I'm a POAS addict! Lol )Click to expand...

I haven't yet because I haven't talked to them. I'm hoping that's all it is. I am 7 days past ovulation. I'm almost wondering if it's the progesterone suppositories. I've read conflicting things about them causing cramping. I have to do two at bed time, and two when I wake up. It's really a drag! I have to wear a liner all the time because periodically they leak (tmi sorry). I do have tests, and I'm DYING to poas. I have to keep telling myself NO. I did poas to see if the trigger is out. It's out, so now I'm forcing myself to wait until I can reasonably get a potential bfp.


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Xurf - I hope you're feeling better!
> 
> ttc- How was your scan???
> 
> AFM: I'm 2dp5dt and I've been having cramps since yesterday. I'm trying not to obsess and look too far into it, but they feel just like when AF is coming. This wait is going to kill me.
> 
> 
> Do you think maybe it's your ovaries recovering? I would think it could cause discomfort as your ovaries shrink back to a normal size not to mention that they were penitrated many, many times. You are 7 days past ovulation (right.?) ... Perhaps a little early for AF. Stay positive and don't worry yet. Have you talked to your FS about this? Also, have you got a box of pregnancy tests ready to go? You could probably start testing in 5-6 days (I'm a POAS addict! Lol )Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't yet because I haven't talked to them. I'm hoping that's all it is. I am 7 days past ovulation. I'm almost wondering if it's the progesterone suppositories. I've read conflicting things about them causing cramping. I have to do two at bed time, and two when I wake up. It's really a drag! I have to wear a liner all the time because periodically they leak (tmi sorry). I do have tests, and I'm DYING to poas. I have to keep telling myself NO. I did poas to see if the trigger is out. It's out, so now I'm forcing myself to wait until I can reasonably get a potential bfp.Click to expand...

I totally know what you mean about the progesterone suppositories. I used them during my iui. The leakage is exactly why I decided to go with the IM progesterone injections. How are you supposed to do the deed for 12 weeks with that crap coming out of you, ya know! Lol I thought I was doing the right thing until the progesterone arrived at my door... Omg, those frickin needles are huge! I am not looking forward to it at all! As far as the testing, I bought a bunch of Internet cheapies to use so I can test daily. Then if I see something start to pop up, I will use my store bought tests. This way I can test everyday because I can't NOT test! Lol


----------



## typeA TTC

I use the progesterone IM shots and I was sooo dreading them, but they only hurt for a little bit and sometimes can be sore the next day. I actually prefer them to the supps because I can never remember to do the supps during the day. 

I'm 1dp5dt. I'm ready to test already too. Ugh!


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> I use the progesterone IM shots and I was sooo dreading them, but they only hurt for a little bit and sometimes can be sore the next day. I actually prefer them to the supps because I can never remember to do the supps during the day.
> 
> I'm 1dp5dt. I'm ready to test already too. Ugh!

Glad to hear that it's not that bad! I am sure my hubby will get some enjoyment out of sticking me in the a** ha ha ha Agh, that reminds me... Hubby is working late today and I will have to give myself the injection this evening. Hmmm, I bet I can't do it! I can barely wax my eyebrows because it's hard to hurt myself!


----------



## MMW430

They didn't even offer me the shots! I don't know what I would have taken given the option, but after everything it took to get to this point, I feel like I've had enough shots to last me a lifetime! Even though they're really gross, I feel like I'm doing something, and I suppose they have an important purpose. I don't like having to wake up earlier to do them though. I get up even earlier than necessary because I have myself convinced that if I do that, and lay long enough, less will leak!


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> They didn't even offer me the shots! I don't know what I would have taken given the option, but after everything it took to get to this point, I feel like I've had enough shots to last me a lifetime! Even though they're really gross, I feel like I'm doing something, and I suppose they have an important purpose. I don't like having to wake up earlier to do them though. I get up even earlier than necessary because I have myself convinced that if I do that, and lay long enough, less will leak!

I wasn't offered the shots either. I told my FS that's what I wanted. I guess I can be a little demanding at times. I figure it's my money. As far as doctors go, I respect their opinions and recommendations, but it's my decision in the end. The suppositories wouldn't be that bad if you only had to take them before bed. But morning and night seems like a pain to me. Are you feeling any better? Take any Tylenol?


----------



## typeA TTC

I went to the shots with IVF. IUI I used supps. 

I think you are right MMW- if you lay down less will leak out!!


----------



## MMW430

xurfingers said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> They didn't even offer me the shots! I don't know what I would have taken given the option, but after everything it took to get to this point, I feel like I've had enough shots to last me a lifetime! Even though they're really gross, I feel like I'm doing something, and I suppose they have an important purpose. I don't like having to wake up earlier to do them though. I get up even earlier than necessary because I have myself convinced that if I do that, and lay long enough, less will leak!
> 
> I wasn't offered the shots either. I told my FS that's what I wanted. I guess I can be a little demanding at times. I figure it's my money. As far as doctors go, I respect their opinions and recommendations, but it's my decision in the end. The suppositories wouldn't be that bad if you only had to take them before bed. But morning and night seems like a pain to me. Are you feeling any better? Take any Tylenol?Click to expand...

It just seems SO excessive, but it only costs me $15 a month, which is fine by me considering we're about 1100 in now just in medicine. :wacko:

I'm feeling okay now. They just went away, but that's how it's been going. Very intermittent. Drives me craaazyyyy, but if I get a bfp out of this, it'll be really great and well worth it.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Went for monitoring and depending on my bloodwork retrieval will be Thurs or Fri.


----------



## MMW430

Lucinda7981 said:


> Went for monitoring and depending on my bloodwork retrieval will be Thurs or Fri.

How exciting! It's so nice to get it over with. Do they have any idea how many eggs they might get?


----------



## xurfingers

Lucinda7981 said:


> Went for monitoring and depending on my bloodwork retrieval will be Thurs or Fri.

That's wonderful! I believe Heather11 is having her retrieval Thursday or Friday also! We are going to have so many beta reports in this thread soon! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

MM- cramping is a good thing :) could mean that bean is digging in. 

Xur- which injection are going to give yourself? 

I did the prog. injections last time but my hubby had to give them to me. That is a crazy big needle. However, I gave the others to myself. Once you do it one time you will be ok!! I promise!!

To all the ladies in the their 2 week wait.... its hard just stay busy and relax!

AFM - Go back in on Friday to see what my lining looks like. We talked about thawing three.......maybe I am crazy??? triplets!


----------



## Lucinda7981

MMW430 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Went for monitoring and depending on my bloodwork retrieval will be Thurs or Fri.
> 
> How exciting! It's so nice to get it over with. Do they have any idea how many eggs they might get?Click to expand...

Thanks I'm soooo ready ;) they didn't say how many they think they will get....so ill be surprised at Retrival. I know that there were 3 big ones at 21-22 and then I had a couple that were about 17


----------



## Lucinda7981

xurfingers said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Went for monitoring and depending on my bloodwork retrieval will be Thurs or Fri.
> 
> That's wonderful! I believe Heather11 is having her retrieval Thursday or Friday also! We are going to have so many beta reports in this thread soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

It's all happening sooo fast :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

PIO shots. I was DREADING them my first IVF, like really bad but it's really not that bad. The only part that hurt for me was the first stick but after it was in it wasn't bad at all. It does take a while to push the progesterone in since it's in oil but it's really okay. I always heat it after for about 5 minutes and my doctor said to make sure you walk around or something because if you don't the oil will build up there and cause it to hurt more. I also switched sides every 2-3 days that way the one side had time to heal a little because it does get very sore after a while. Sometimes so bad that I couldn't lay on that one side in bed just an FYI. I'm sure everyone on the PIO shots will do just fine :) Oh and I do mine myself, I do all of my shots myself because I just ... trust myself with them more than OH ... :haha: You girls can do it :)

wanna - I don't think you're crazy for wanting to put 3 back. I'm actually considering doing that this time just because we've had failed cycles before. I just want the best odds I can get ya know?

lucinda - I hope your b/w looks good and you can get your retrieval done Thursday or Friday! Woohoo :happydance:


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> MM- cramping is a good thing :) could mean that bean is digging in.
> 
> Xur- which injection are going to give yourself?
> 
> I did the prog. injections last time but my hubby had to give them to me. That is a crazy big needle. However, I gave the others to myself. Once you do it one time you will be ok!! I promise!!
> 
> To all the ladies in the their 2 week wait.... its hard just stay busy and relax!
> 
> AFM - Go back in on Friday to see what my lining looks like. We talked about thawing three.......maybe I am crazy??? triplets!

Hi, WANNABE.. don't get to talk to you much :( I'm still doing the follistim /Menopur injections. I know it's a small needle so I'm gonna try to do it myself. Hopefully I can do it... If not, I'll have one of my boys do it - they'll enjoy that! Lol Oh, and I agree with you. Maybe it's the bean implanting! Yaay!


----------



## xurfingers

And thawing 3 isn't crazy. Not all survive the thawing process. As far as triplets are concerned, it's possible but rare. I will be putting 3 back also. Triplets do scare me but I know at my age it's unlikely. Twins would be lovely though :)


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> PIO shots. I was DREADING them my first IVF, like really bad but it's really not that bad. The only part that hurt for me was the first stick but after it was in it wasn't bad at all. It does take a while to push the progesterone in since it's in oil but it's really okay. I always heat it after for about 5 minutes and my doctor said to make sure you walk around or something because if you don't the oil will build up there and cause it to hurt more. I also switched sides every 2-3 days that way the one side had time to heal a little because it does get very sore after a while. Sometimes so bad that I couldn't lay on that one side in bed just an FYI. I'm sure everyone on the PIO shots will do just fine :) Oh and I do mine myself, I do all of my shots myself because I just ... trust myself with them more than OH ... :haha: You girls can do it :)
> 
> wanna - I don't think you're crazy for wanting to put 3 back. I'm actually considering doing that this time just because we've had failed cycles before. I just want the best odds I can get ya know?
> 
> lucinda - I hope your b/w looks good and you can get your retrieval done Thursday or Friday! Woohoo :happydance:

Great advice Ash, thank you


----------



## ashknowsbest

no problem.


----------



## wannabemomma

xur - I found the menapur stung so I would hold ice on the spot before I did it. Its not so bad that way plus I think cuts down on the bruising. My stomach looked like a battle field of bruises.

That is what I read about thawing as well! My clinic does the newer thaw starts with a v. They have much higher chances of survival that way. I am hoping for the best. I have 6 8cell grade B and 1 6cell grade B to work with here so hopefully out of these 7 frostie we get our baby!!

AFM - all this estrogen has made me a bit weepy......not fun.


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> xur - I found the menapur stung so I would hold ice on the spot before I did it. Its not so bad that way plus I think cuts down on the bruising. My stomach looked like a battle field of bruises.
> 
> That is what I read about thawing as well! My clinic does the newer thaw starts with a v. They have much higher chances of survival that way. I am hoping for the best. I have 6 8cell grade B and 1 6cell grade B to work with here so hopefully out of these 7 frostie we get our baby!!
> 
> AFM - all this estrogen has made me a bit weepy......not fun.

Yes, it does sting. I make my husband go really slow when he injects it. I have been lucky this time around. No bruising on my stomach yet. My hands are a different story ( that's where they have to draw blood ). I am really glad that you have so many to work with. That is such a blessing!


----------



## Jess1202

wannabemomma said:


> xur - I found the menapur stung so I would hold ice on the spot before I did it. Its not so bad that way plus I think cuts down on the bruising. My stomach looked like a battle field of bruises.
> 
> That is what I read about thawing as well! My clinic does the newer thaw starts with a v. They have much higher chances of survival that way. I am hoping for the best. I have 6 8cell grade B and 1 6cell grade B to work with here so hopefully out of these 7 frostie we get our baby!!
> 
> AFM - all this estrogen has made me a bit weepy......not fun.

Vitrification :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Menopur does STING! I hated that medicine. The only thing that helped me was to inject on the sides of he belly button. I went fast and slow...both stung.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Heather11 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Heather - awesome news hun
> 
> Ash - so happy you can get started. I'm doing OK....no major s/e yet which I am happy for. I go in tomorrow to see how everything is progressing I hope it looks good.
> 
> Thanks! I am excited! How are you feeling on your stims!?Click to expand...

Today is my first headache....I hope it doesnt get worse than this! Thanks for asking



xurfingers said:


> I tossed and turned all night. Feeling very uncomfortable today. Took some Tylenol - hope it helps. Looking forward to this evening when I can relax with my heating pad :(




ashknowsbest said:


> Ttc - how did your scan go?

Is it that you are feeling heaving around your ovaries or are you in pain?



MMW430 said:


> Xurf - I hope you're feeling better!
> 
> ttc- How was your scan???
> 
> AFM: I'm 2dp5dt and I've been having cramps since yesterday. I'm trying not to obsess and look too far into it, but they feel just like when AF is coming. This wait is going to kill me.




xurfingers said:


> And thawing 3 isn't crazy. Not all survive the thawing process. As far as triplets are concerned, it's possible but rare. I will be putting 3 back also. Triplets do scare me but I know at my age it's unlikely. Twins would be lovely though :)

I agree!


Todays scan went well...I have about 6 on each side and 2 on the right are about 12 and the rest are around 9. My E2 was 135 but my lining is what has me concerned it is already at 12 mm....not sure what ot make of that!


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Went for monitoring and depending on my bloodwork retrieval will be Thurs or Fri.
> 
> That's wonderful! I believe Heather11 is having her retrieval Thursday or Friday also! We are going to have so many beta reports in this thread soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

YES!!! It was confirmed this morning! Trigger tonight and retrieval first thing Thursday morning!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed for you hun! Please let us know how it goes!!!!


----------



## Heather11

I am so uncomfortable today! I feel like my ovaries are going to bust before my ER on Thursday! I really wish that wearing yoga pants to work was suitable. :haha:

So I go back tomorrow morning just for blood work and then on Thursday morning hubby and I have to be at the office for 7:30am. Eeek I feel like I have been waiting forever for this so i am so glad that it is finally here!

We are scheduled for a Sunday transfer if they decide 3 day and Tuesday transfer if they decide 5. We will know early Sunday morning what the decision is. I am leaning toward Tuesday as I have ready a lot of positive research about day 5, but Sunday is Mother's day.....so that could be good luck!!!!


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Menopur does STING! I hated that medicine. The only thing that helped me was to inject on the sides of he belly button. I went fast and slow...both stung.

Lol, yep it stings no matter what!


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Heather - awesome news hun
> 
> Ash - so happy you can get started. I'm doing OK....no major s/e yet which I am happy for. I go in tomorrow to see how everything is progressing I hope it looks good.
> 
> Thanks! I am excited! How are you feeling on your stims!?Click to expand...
> 
> Today is my first headache....I hope it doesnt get worse than this! Thanks for asking
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> I tossed and turned all night. Feeling very uncomfortable today. Took some Tylenol - hope it helps. Looking forward to this evening when I can relax with my heating pad :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Ttc - how did your scan go?Click to expand...
> 
> Is it that you are feeling heaving around your ovaries or are you in pain?
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Xurf - I hope you're feeling better!
> 
> ttc- How was your scan???
> 
> AFM: I'm 2dp5dt and I've been having cramps since yesterday. I'm trying not to obsess and look too far into it, but they feel just like when AF is coming. This wait is going to kill me.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> And thawing 3 isn't crazy. Not all survive the thawing process. As far as triplets are concerned, it's possible but rare. I will be putting 3 back also. Triplets do scare me but I know at my age it's unlikely. Twins would be lovely though :)Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!
> 
> 
> Todays scan went well...I have about 6 on each side and 2 on the right are about 12 and the rest are around 9. My E2 was 135 but my lining is what has me concerned it is already at 12 mm....not sure what ot make of that!Click to expand...

No pain just heaviness. I have a scan tomorrow. I'm hoping for results like yours! 12 mm does sound thick... Did FS comment about that?


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> I am so uncomfortable today! I feel like my ovaries are going to bust before my ER on Thursday! I really wish that wearing yoga pants to work was suitable. :haha:
> 
> So I go back tomorrow morning just for blood work and then on Thursday morning hubby and I have to be at the office for 7:30am. Eeek I feel like I have been waiting forever for this so i am so glad that it is finally here!
> 
> We are scheduled for a Sunday transfer if they decide 3 day and Tuesday transfer if they decide 5. We will know early Sunday morning what the decision is. I am leaning toward Tuesday as I have ready a lot of positive research about day 5, but Sunday is Mother's day.....so that could be good luck!!!!

I think either day will be lucky. Tuesday is close enough to Mommies Day <3


----------



## Heather11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Heather - awesome news hun
> 
> Ash - so happy you can get started. I'm doing OK....no major s/e yet which I am happy for. I go in tomorrow to see how everything is progressing I hope it looks good.
> 
> Thanks! I am excited! How are you feeling on your stims!?Click to expand...
> 
> Today is my first headache....I hope it doesnt get worse than this! Thanks for asking
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> I tossed and turned all night. Feeling very uncomfortable today. Took some Tylenol - hope it helps. Looking forward to this evening when I can relax with my heating pad :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Ttc - how did your scan go?Click to expand...
> 
> Is it that you are feeling heaving around your ovaries or are you in pain?
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Xurf - I hope you're feeling better!
> 
> ttc- How was your scan???
> 
> AFM: I'm 2dp5dt and I've been having cramps since yesterday. I'm trying not to obsess and look too far into it, but they feel just like when AF is coming. This wait is going to kill me.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> And thawing 3 isn't crazy. Not all survive the thawing process. As far as triplets are concerned, it's possible but rare. I will be putting 3 back also. Triplets do scare me but I know at my age it's unlikely. Twins would be lovely though :)Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!
> 
> 
> Todays scan went well...I have about 6 on each side and 2 on the right are about 12 and the rest are around 9. My E2 was 135 but my lining is what has me concerned it is already at 12 mm....not sure what ot make of that!Click to expand...


From yesterday to today one of my follicles went from 16 to 20mm!! OMG so they can grow so quickly! I wouldn't be too worried!!! :winkwink:


----------



## xurfingers

xurfingers said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Heather - awesome news hun
> 
> Ash - so happy you can get started. I'm doing OK....no major s/e yet which I am happy for. I go in tomorrow to see how everything is progressing I hope it looks good.
> 
> Thanks! I am excited! How are you feeling on your stims!?Click to expand...
> 
> Today is my first headache....I hope it doesnt get worse than this! Thanks for asking
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> I tossed and turned all night. Feeling very uncomfortable today. Took some Tylenol - hope it helps. Looking forward to this evening when I can relax with my heating pad :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Ttc - how did your scan go?Click to expand...
> 
> Is it that you are feeling heaving around your ovaries or are you in pain?
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Xurf - I hope you're feeling better!
> 
> ttc- How was your scan???
> 
> AFM: I'm 2dp5dt and I've been having cramps since yesterday. I'm trying not to obsess and look too far into it, but they feel just like when AF is coming. This wait is going to kill me.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> And thawing 3 isn't crazy. Not all survive the thawing process. As far as triplets are concerned, it's possible but rare. I will be putting 3 back also. Triplets do scare me but I know at my age it's unlikely. Twins would be lovely though :)Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!
> 
> 
> Todays scan went well...I have about 6 on each side and 2 on the right are about 12 and the rest are around 9. My E2 was 135 but my lining is what has me concerned it is already at 12 mm....not sure what ot make of that!Click to expand...
> 
> No pain just heaviness. I have a scan tomorrow. I'm hoping for results like yours! 12 mm does sound thick... Did FS comment about that?Click to expand...

The Advance Fertility of Chicago website says that 8-13 mm is good so you are fine girlfriend! :)


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I am so uncomfortable today! I feel like my ovaries are going to bust before my ER on Thursday! I really wish that wearing yoga pants to work was suitable. :haha:
> 
> So I go back tomorrow morning just for blood work and then on Thursday morning hubby and I have to be at the office for 7:30am. Eeek I feel like I have been waiting forever for this so i am so glad that it is finally here!
> 
> We are scheduled for a Sunday transfer if they decide 3 day and Tuesday transfer if they decide 5. We will know early Sunday morning what the decision is. I am leaning toward Tuesday as I have ready a lot of positive research about day 5, but Sunday is Mother's day.....so that could be good luck!!!!
> 
> I think either day will be lucky. Tuesday is close enough to Mommies Day <3Click to expand...

Thanks!!! So exciting for us all!! :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - I commented on the other thread about your lining but that's a good amount of follicles! And they all seem to be growing together :happydance:

heather - yay for ER on Thursday :happydance: It gets to be so much fun from here. You get to hear about your embryos and how they're growing, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## xurfingers

Hi, Ladies.... Back from my scan this morning. Everything looks excellent so far! I have 18 follicles (10 & 8) which are between 10mm and 14mm. I will start the Ganerilix injections tonight. I don't have the results of the blood work yet but I am hopeful that my estrogen is where it needs to be now. I am just praying that the majority of the eggs at retrieval are mature and we have some spares to freeze! So happy right now!


----------



## ttcbaby117

That is so awesome...woohoo!!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

xurfingers - great news!


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Hi, Ladies.... Back from my scan this morning. Everything looks excellent so far! I have 18 follicles (10 & 8) which are between 10mm and 14mm. I will start the Ganerilix injections tonight. I don't have the results of the blood work yet but I am hopeful that my estrogen is where it needs to be now. I am just praying that the majority of the eggs at retrieval are mature and we have some spares to freeze! So happy right now!

Woohoo!!! So awesome! :happydance:


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> heather - yay for ER on Thursday :happydance: It gets to be so much fun from here. You get to hear about your embryos and how they're growing, it's a lot of fun!

Thank you!! I am so excited, but so nervous as well! I want it to work so badly!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

heather - I get that. We all want it to work so bad. I don't want to be a debbie downer but just make sure you don't get your hopes up too high. My first cycle when it didn't work I was SO torn up because I had convinced myself that there was no way it wouldn't work and when it didn't .... I wasn't prepared for that at all. I would say, stay cautiously optimistic. Be happy, have a positive attitude about everything but don't convince yourself that it won't not work because you really never know. I do wish you and everyone else the best of luck on their first cycles but just make sure you protect yourself too :) Love and want the best for you all!


----------



## MMW430

Ash- I know exactly what you're talking about. I'm trying really hard to be cautiously optimistic. This is not a for sure thing. I'm being positive, I just don't want to talk myself into thinking there's no chance whatsoever it'll fail - which is hard when everyone around me is telling me to stop saying IF and to just know it's going to work out.


----------



## ashknowsbest

MMW - I'm glad you didn't take offense to it. At first while going through my first cycle I did feel angry with people when they would tell me not to be too optimistic but now I totally get where they were coming from. I think people who say just to be positive and know it's going to work and not say IF are ... sorry for seeming insensitive ... they're ignorant. They don't really know about IVF and how yes, it works for the majority of people but there are situations where it doesn't work. Being "infertile" or "fertility challenged" is one of the hardest things I've gone through honestly. Nobody understands unless they've gone through it themselves.


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> heather - I get that. We all want it to work so bad. I don't want to be a debbie downer but just make sure you don't get your hopes up too high. My first cycle when it didn't work I was SO torn up because I had convinced myself that there was no way it wouldn't work and when it didn't .... I wasn't prepared for that at all. I would say, stay cautiously optimistic. Be happy, have a positive attitude about everything but don't convince yourself that it won't not work because you really never know. I do wish you and everyone else the best of luck on their first cycles but just make sure you protect yourself too :) Love and want the best for you all!

Great advice! I just keep wavering from the so happy I know this will work to this is crazy and is never going to work I am all over the place (all i blame the hormones haha) I am trying to stay positive but prepare myself as well. The whole situation is just so hard. I am going to be dying to use a HPT before my blood work. Partly I think to prepare myself for the bad news. I know they don't recommend the HPT but I feel like if I peed on a stick at home and it was negative then I would be better prepared when they call to say nope it didn't work. Argh! This whole process is just so emotional!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh yeah you will go back and forth between the two. I remember 1 minute I would be like omg it worked and then the next I was like crying and telling me OH that it didn't work and I didn't think I was ever going to be a mom .... craziness! You will get through it and if peeing on a stick will help you feel better I say go for it. I did it with my first IVF ... didn't with my second and I was just as heartbroken so I don't really think that it matters if you POAS or not. Do what makes you feel best at the time.


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> Oh yeah you will go back and forth between the two. I remember 1 minute I would be like omg it worked and then the next I was like crying and telling me OH that it didn't work and I didn't think I was ever going to be a mom .... craziness! You will get through it and if peeing on a stick will help you feel better I say go for it. I did it with my first IVF ... didn't with my second and I was just as heartbroken so I don't really think that it matters if you POAS or not. Do what makes you feel best at the time.

I know it is so hard! The whole process is so emotional!!! It is so great to be able to chat with people who know how you feel and can support you through it all!


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Went for monitoring and depending on my bloodwork retrieval will be Thurs or Fri.
> 
> That's wonderful! I believe Heather11 is having her retrieval Thursday or Friday also! We are going to have so many beta reports in this thread soon! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> YES!!! It was confirmed this morning! Trigger tonight and retrieval first thing Thursday morning!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

BIG, BIG DAY for you tomorrow!!! :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Lucinda7981 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Went for monitoring and depending on my bloodwork retrieval will be Thurs or Fri.
> 
> That's wonderful! I believe Heather11 is having her retrieval Thursday or Friday also! We are going to have so many beta reports in this thread soon! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's all happening sooo fast :)Click to expand...

Tomorrow's the BIG DAY! Are you nervous or super excited???:flower:


----------



## Heather11

Lucinda7981: We are retrieval buddies!!! I have to be there for 7:30 am eeek!!!

xurfingers: I am excited and a little nervous! I hope they are able to retrieve lots of healthy eggs!


----------



## Heather11

HCG trigger ...my trigger site is red and painful this morning....is this normal?:shrug:


----------



## MMW430

Heather11 said:


> HCG trigger ...my trigger site is red and painful this morning....is this normal?:shrug:

Ugh. Mine was like that for about 3 days. I still have the mark! When I went for my retrieval they made me pee in a cup (which of course was a struggle as I wasn't allowed to eat or drink anything past midnight, and went before I left the house) to make sure that the trigger was in my system...but they all kept saying "We have to do this even though it's obvious you injected it based on the mark from the shot". They said everyone gets it. :shrug:


----------



## MMW430

ashknowsbest said:


> MMW - I'm glad you didn't take offense to it. At first while going through my first cycle I did feel angry with people when they would tell me not to be too optimistic but now I totally get where they were coming from. I think people who say just to be positive and know it's going to work and not say IF are ... sorry for seeming insensitive ... they're ignorant. They don't really know about IVF and how yes, it works for the majority of people but there are situations where it doesn't work. Being "infertile" or "fertility challenged" is one of the hardest things I've gone through honestly. Nobody understands unless they've gone through it themselves.

Oh, I agree with you 100%. Everyone seems to think positivity can go a long way, which maybe there's some truth in that, but the bottom line is that this is not a sure thing. No matter what.


----------



## ashknowsbest

MMW - I didn't have to do that .... that's strange. I also didn't have a red spot from the HCG trigger. What trigger were you girls using ... was it ovidrel?


----------



## Heather11

MMW430 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> HCG trigger ...my trigger site is red and painful this morning....is this normal?:shrug:
> 
> Ugh. Mine was like that for about 3 days. I still have the mark! When I went for my retrieval they made me pee in a cup (which of course was a struggle as I wasn't allowed to eat or drink anything past midnight, and went before I left the house) to make sure that the trigger was in my system...but they all kept saying "We have to do this even though it's obvious you injected it based on the mark from the shot". They said everyone gets it. :shrug:Click to expand...

Well that makes me feel better!!


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> MMW - I didn't have to do that .... that's strange. I also didn't have a red spot from the HCG trigger. What trigger were you girls using ... was it ovidrel?

Mine is HCG the brand was Pregnyl


----------



## MMW430

Heather11 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> MMW - I didn't have to do that .... that's strange. I also didn't have a red spot from the HCG trigger. What trigger were you girls using ... was it ovidrel?
> 
> Mine is HCG the brand was PregnylClick to expand...

That's what I used. Maybe it's just that kind!


----------



## typeA TTC

I didn't have to pee in a cup. But I did have slight allergic reaction to the Lupron injection. It was scary looking!!


----------



## xurfingers

Doc just called. My E2 levels are up to 309! She said that it's in a good range now WHOO HOO!


----------



## ashknowsbest

xurfingers - great news!


----------



## Heather11

So retrieval went well this morning. I am home and resting up. So even though I had 20 follicles they only retrieved 12 eggs. I was a little bummed at first knowing how many follicles I had, but an even dozen should be enough! The doctor said 12 is good! So now I wait. Tomorrow they will call me and tell me how many of them fertilized. Here's to hoping it is all of them!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Heather11

Lucinda7981 I hope your retrieval went well!!!!


----------



## MMW430

Heather11 said:


> So retrieval went well this morning. I am home and resting up. So even though I had 20 follicles they only retrieved 12 eggs. I was a little bummed at first knowing how many follicles I had, but an even dozen should be enough! The doctor said 12 is good! So now I wait. Tomorrow they will call me and tell me how many of them fertilized. Here's to hoping it is all of them!!!! :winkwink:

12 is good! You should get a decent amount!


----------



## ashknowsbest

heather - 12 is good, you should be fine! Can't wait to hear about the fert report. How are you feeling?

Lucinda - how are you feeing too? How many eggs?


----------



## Heather11

MMW430 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> So retrieval went well this morning. I am home and resting up. So even though I had 20 follicles they only retrieved 12 eggs. I was a little bummed at first knowing how many follicles I had, but an even dozen should be enough! The doctor said 12 is good! So now I wait. Tomorrow they will call me and tell me how many of them fertilized. Here's to hoping it is all of them!!!! :winkwink:
> 
> 12 is good! You should get a decent amount!Click to expand...




ashknowsbest said:


> heather - 12 is good, you should be fine! Can't wait to hear about the fert report. How are you feeling?
> 
> Lucinda - how are you feeing too? How many eggs?

I hope so!!!! It will suck waiting for the call tomorrow!


----------



## Heather11

Did you girls who have had egg retrievals done take the day after off from work! I am debating staying home tomorrow. I could probably go to work but hubby is like why don't you rest you have been through so much....just wondering what you guys have done!


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> So retrieval went well this morning. I am home and resting up. So even though I had 20 follicles they only retrieved 12 eggs. I was a little bummed at first knowing how many follicles I had, but an even dozen should be enough! The doctor said 12 is good! So now I wait. Tomorrow they will call me and tell me how many of them fertilized. Here's to hoping it is all of them!!!! :winkwink:

Sounds wonderful! I would be a little bummed about 20 turning into 12 also but this is all about looking at the bright side of things. 12 is a great cycle number! Plenty of potential for good quality eggs. I would say, on average, expect around 9 to fertilize. You will do well my dear. Can't wait to hear your update tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> Did you girls who have had egg retrievals done take the day after off from work! I am debating staying home tomorrow. I could probably go to work but hubby is like why don't you rest you have been through so much....just wondering what you guys have done!

Ummm, I'm taking the entire next week off! Lol I could probably work but I'm taking this time for me. Not letting stress factor into our success! I want to relax before and after ER and transfer. Whoosaaa!


----------



## typeA TTC

Yep! I took the day off. They actually made me take the whole day off. 

Soooo when can I start POAS??? This is my first IVF so I don't know what day is good. My transfer was Monday morning. 

I'm hating ths waiting. I spend my days thinking "what does this cramp mean" and "was that a symptom". Ugh it's horrible. I want to go on vacation and come back for a beta!! 

Anyone having any symptoms??


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Yep! I took the day off. They actually made me take the whole day off.
> 
> Soooo when can I start POAS??? This is my first IVF so I don't know what day is good. My transfer was Monday morning.
> 
> I'm hating ths waiting. I spend my days thinking "what does this cramp mean" and "was that a symptom". Ugh it's horrible. I want to go on vacation and come back for a beta!!
> 
> Anyone having any symptoms??

Did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer?


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> So retrieval went well this morning. I am home and resting up. So even though I had 20 follicles they only retrieved 12 eggs. I was a little bummed at first knowing how many follicles I had, but an even dozen should be enough! The doctor said 12 is good! So now I wait. Tomorrow they will call me and tell me how many of them fertilized. Here's to hoping it is all of them!!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Sounds wonderful! I would be a little bummed about 20 turning into 12 also but this is all about looking at the bright side of things. 12 is a great cycle number! Plenty of potential for good quality eggs. I would say, on average, expect around 9 to fertilize. You will do well my dear. Can't wait to hear your update tomorrow! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks 9 is great if that is what happens I will take it!!


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Did you girls who have had egg retrievals done take the day after off from work! I am debating staying home tomorrow. I could probably go to work but hubby is like why don't you rest you have been through so much....just wondering what you guys have done!
> 
> Ummm, I'm taking the entire next week off! Lol I could probably work but I'm taking this time for me. Not letting stress factor into our success! I want to relax before and after ER and transfer. Whoosaaa!Click to expand...

I think I will take tomorrow. I already told my boss is my transfer is Sunday I will be taking Monday off too! If it is Tuesday I will take Tuesday and Wednesday!


----------



## xurfingers

I would say 5dp5dt and you can get a positive on a pregnancy test if you have a very sensitive test. Believe it or not Walgreens early response pregnancy test are the most sensitive on the market other than those that you can buy on the internet that test at a lower level of 10 rather than 25


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> I would say 5dp5dt and you can get a positive on a pregnancy test if you have a very sensitive test. Believe it or not Walgreens early response pregnancy test are the most sensitive on the market other than those that you can buy on the internet that test at a lower level of 10 rather than 25

I am going to be POAS crazy myself!! I don't want to be, but I know I am going to be!


----------



## hmommy219

Ladies, do you mind if I get in on the conversation? I've been waiting for my cycle to begin and I start tomorrow with my baseline ultrasound/blood work. :happydance: 

I have been checking in following your stories and am keeping my fingers crossed to start to see lots of :bfp: starting to be posted!!

As for me, my FS has me on the 'microdose Lupron short protocol' Is anyone else on this? 

Good luck to you all!! :flower:


----------



## MMW430

Heather11 said:


> Did you girls who have had egg retrievals done take the day after off from work! I am debating staying home tomorrow. I could probably go to work but hubby is like why don't you rest you have been through so much....just wondering what you guys have done!

Honestly, I took 3 days off. I had to go back the day after because I was so uncomfortable, so that was 2 days and then I decided to just take another. The transfer only warranted one day.


----------



## typeA TTC

Welcome to the newbies!!! Can't wait to follow everyone to their BFP! 

I had a 5dt. So I'll test on Saturday with the Walgreens one you suggested. Ugh I hope I can make it until then! 

I'm trying to prepare myself for if its a BFN.


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Welcome to the newbies!!! Can't wait to follow everyone to their BFP!
> 
> I had a 5dt. So I'll test on Saturday with the Walgreens one you suggested. Ugh I hope I can make it until then!
> 
> I'm trying to prepare myself for if its a BFN.

It's only 1 more day girlie, you can do it! Lol


----------



## Heather11

I start PIO shots tonight and i am nervous about the huge ass needle!!!! Anybody have any tips or tricks to make it a little less painful or scary?


----------



## MMW430

What is the Walgreens test? I think I missed that post!

Heather - I think Ash posted something about those a few pages back!


----------



## typeA TTC

PIO doesn't hurt really. I would say about the sane as the subq. Make sure your husband pinches the area first. 

The PIOs hurt the most afterwards because they make that area sore.


----------



## Heather11

typeA TTC said:


> PIO doesn't hurt really. I would say about the sane as the subq. Make sure your husband pinches the area first.
> 
> The PIOs hurt the most afterwards because they make that area sore.

pinches the area?


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> What is the Walgreens test? I think I missed that post!
> 
> Heather - I think Ash posted something about those a few pages back!

The Walgreen's early pregnancy test is the most sensitive test if you are trying to POAS before the beta test. I did a little experiment when I was pregnant in October and January. The Walgreens test showed positive before First Response, Clearblue Easy, and EPT. Also, Walmart sells a pregnancy test called First Signal ( I think that's the name) for only .88c that is very sensitive also. It's located on an end cap with all of the other dollar items ( not by the selection of prego tests). It takes longer than 5 minutes for the line to pop up but if you see a faint line that's a positive. I probably took 100 pregnancy tests in January ( because it turned out to be ectopic and it took 9 weeks to test negative). I can also recommend some excellent internet tests that are much cheaper and test at 10mlU rather than 25mlU or higher. Just let me know


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> I start PIO shots tonight and i am nervous about the huge ass needle!!!! Anybody have any tips or tricks to make it a little less painful or scary?

AMEN, SISTER! It is a big ass needle!!! LOL


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I start PIO shots tonight and i am nervous about the huge ass needle!!!! Anybody have any tips or tricks to make it a little less painful or scary?
> 
> AMEN, SISTER! It is a big ass needle!!! LOLClick to expand...

I know!! Argh!! i am so not looking forward to it this evening. I am already nervous!:nope:


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I start PIO shots tonight and i am nervous about the huge ass needle!!!! Anybody have any tips or tricks to make it a little less painful or scary?
> 
> AMEN, SISTER! It is a big ass needle!!! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I know!! Argh!! i am so not looking forward to it this evening. I am already nervous!:nope:Click to expand...

Just focus on the baby(s) and it may make things easier. I know I will be scared as well... my day is coming! LOL


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I start PIO shots tonight and i am nervous about the huge ass needle!!!! Anybody have any tips or tricks to make it a little less painful or scary?
> 
> AMEN, SISTER! It is a big ass needle!!! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I know!! Argh!! i am so not looking forward to it this evening. I am already nervous!:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Just focus on the baby(s) and it may make things easier. I know I will be scared as well... my day is coming! LOLClick to expand...

I am also sitting by the phone waiting for it to ring so they can tell me how many of my eggs have fertilized!!!!! :coffee:


----------



## xurfingers

Ultrasound this morning. Doc measured 20 follicles Right side has 12= 16,14,13,13,13,12,12,12,12,12,11,10 and L side has 8= 14,14,13,12,11,10,10,10. I am curious, at this point, if the follicles measuring 10 and 11 have a chance to reach "17" (which is considered mature) before it's time for ER??? I guess if they grow 2mm per day they will have time to reach 18 which is what I was told ... the majority should be18 and above at retrieval. Also, my uterine lining measured at 12.9 which my doc said was perfect sooo, I guess things are looking good. Still waiting on my E2 levels.


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I start PIO shots tonight and i am nervous about the huge ass needle!!!! Anybody have any tips or tricks to make it a little less painful or scary?
> 
> AMEN, SISTER! It is a big ass needle!!! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I know!! Argh!! i am so not looking forward to it this evening. I am already nervous!:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Just focus on the baby(s) and it may make things easier. I know I will be scared as well... my day is coming! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I am also sitting by the phone waiting for it to ring so they can tell me how many of my eggs have fertilized!!!!! :coffee:Click to expand...

I bet each minute seems like an HOUR! :dohh:


----------



## MMW430

xurfingers said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> What is the Walgreens test? I think I missed that post!
> 
> Heather - I think Ash posted something about those a few pages back!
> 
> The Walgreen's early pregnancy test is the most sensitive test if you are trying to POAS before the beta test. I did a little experiment when I was pregnant in October and January. The Walgreens test showed positive before First Response, Clearblue Easy, and EPT. Also, Walmart sells a pregnancy test called First Signal ( I think that's the name) for only .88c that is very sensitive also. It's located on an end cap with all of the other dollar items ( not by the selection of prego tests). It takes longer than 5 minutes for the line to pop up but if you see a faint line that's a positive. I probably took 100 pregnancy tests in January ( because it turned out to be ectopic and it took 9 weeks to test negative). I can also recommend some excellent internet tests that are much cheaper and test at 10mlU rather than 25mlU or higher. Just let me knowClick to expand...

I'm going to have to go to Walgreens and try to get them! Maybe Walmart, too! I'm too impatient for my own good.


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Ultrasound this morning. Doc measured 20 follicles Right side has 12= 16,14,13,13,13,12,12,12,12,12,11,10 and L side has 8= 14,14,13,12,11,10,10,10. I am curious, at this point, if the follicles measuring 10 and 11 have a chance to reach "17" (which is considered mature) before it's time for ER??? I guess if they grow 2mm per day they will have time to reach 18 which is what I was told ... the majority should be18 and above at retrieval. Also, my uterine lining measured at 12.9 which my doc said was perfect sooo, I guess things are looking good. Still waiting on my E2 levels.

WOOHOO!!! When is ER set for? My 10-11's didn't seem to make it in time, but they still got 12. Everybody is different so it is definitely possible!!!:flower::winkwink:


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I start PIO shots tonight and i am nervous about the huge ass needle!!!! Anybody have any tips or tricks to make it a little less painful or scary?
> 
> AMEN, SISTER! It is a big ass needle!!! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I know!! Argh!! i am so not looking forward to it this evening. I am already nervous!:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Just focus on the baby(s) and it may make things easier. I know I will be scared as well... my day is coming! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I am also sitting by the phone waiting for it to ring so they can tell me how many of my eggs have fertilized!!!!! :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I bet each minute seems like an HOUR! :dohh:Click to expand...

I am afraid to shower and miss the call!!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Heather11 said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> PIO doesn't hurt really. I would say about the sane as the subq. Make sure your husband pinches the area first.
> 
> The PIOs hurt the most afterwards because they make that area sore.
> 
> pinches the area?Click to expand...

Yep. I was so nervous about this I went into the clinic with DH and had him watch the nurses and then next time the nurses watched him. When the nurse did it she got it ready to go and then did the alcohol swab. Pinched the skin in the general area and then put the needle in. She let the skin go and then pulled back...got the air bubble and then plunged forward with the oil. 

So we use that same technique now and it doesn't hurt. But it's still sore afterwards. 

Ohh I also had them draw with a sharpie where the injection should be given. That helped DH too.


----------



## Heather11

typeA TTC said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> PIO doesn't hurt really. I would say about the sane as the subq. Make sure your husband pinches the area first.
> 
> The PIOs hurt the most afterwards because they make that area sore.
> 
> pinches the area?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. I was so nervous about this I went into the clinic with DH and had him watch the nurses and then next time the nurses watched him. When the nurse did it she got it ready to go and then did the alcohol swab. Pinched the skin in the general area and then put the needle in. She let the skin go and then pulled back...got the air bubble and then plunged forward with the oil.
> 
> So we use that same technique now and it doesn't hurt. But it's still sore afterwards.
> 
> Ohh I also had them draw with a sharpie where the injection should be given. That helped DH too.Click to expand...

They drew the circles for me too!

Hmmm they told me to pinch for the subcutaneous but not for the IM for the IM they showed us to spread the skin flat and then inject the needle and follow with the draw back to ensure there was no blood and then inject.

I am so nervous! lol


----------



## typeA TTC

Heather11 said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> PIO doesn't hurt really. I would say about the sane as the subq. Make sure your husband pinches the area first.
> 
> The PIOs hurt the most afterwards because they make that area sore.
> 
> pinches the area?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. I was so nervous about this I went into the clinic with DH and had him watch the nurses and then next time the nurses watched him. When the nurse did it she got it ready to go and then did the alcohol swab. Pinched the skin in the general area and then put the needle in. She let the skin go and then pulled back...got the air bubble and then plunged forward with the oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we use that same technique now and it doesn't hurt. But it's still sore afterwards.
> 
> Ohh I also had them draw with a sharpie where the injection should be given. That helped DH too.Click to expand...
> 
> They drew the circles for me too!
> 
> Hmmm they told me to pinch for the subcutaneous but not for the IM for the IM they showed us to spread the skin flat and then inject the needle and follow with the draw back to ensure there was no blood and then inject.
> 
> I am so nervous! lolClick to expand...


Oohhhhh! Maybe that's what they are doing. Sorry! I k
Just know I feel something going on back there with the skin. I thought it was pinching but I think you are right


----------



## Lucinda7981

Update ER was yest morning and they got 14 eggs and today I had 9 ongoing embryos.


----------



## MMW430

Lucinda7981 said:


> Update ER was yest morning and they got 14 eggs and today I had 9 ongoing embryos.

That's great! Any idea if you're going to do a 3 or 5 day transfer? Or are they just going to wait and see how it goes?


----------



## xurfingers

Lucinda7981 said:


> Update ER was yest morning and they got 14 eggs and today I had 9 ongoing embryos.

Wow, so that's waaay more than you expected, right?! Considering they never really gave you a number to expect. 9 is a good strong number! You will do excellent!:happydance:


----------



## xurfingers

Ok, so the nurse just called and said to remain on the same dosage until Sunday when I have my next ultrasound. She also said that my E2 level was 722. I said, " Isn't that still low" and she stressed that it was perfectly fine because I am on the antagonist protocol. Anyone believe this? Does anyone else know their E2 level?


----------



## Heather11

Lucinda7981 said:


> Update ER was yest morning and they got 14 eggs and today I had 9 ongoing embryos.

WOOOHOOO!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Heather11

So they called to update me on my eggs! Of the 12 that they retrieved only 7 were mature enough to fertilize, but all 7 fertilized! So they will call and update me on Sunday morning. They will either tell me to come in Sunday for the 3 day or wait until Tuesday for the 5 day!! I know they say 5 day is better (is it really though?) but Sunday is mother's day which would kind of be cool! :flower:


----------



## MMW430

Heather11 said:


> So they called to update me on my eggs! Of the 12 that they retrieved only 7 were mature enough to fertilize, but all 7 fertilized! So they will call and update me on Sunday morning. They will either tell me to come in Sunday for the 3 day or wait until Tuesday for the 5 day!! I know they say 5 day is better (is it really though?) but Sunday is mother's day which would kind of be cool! :flower:

I don't think it matters which day. I had a day 5, but they told me repeatedly it doesn't really matter. One isn't better than the other, it just depends on how they're looking. That's great you have 7!


----------



## Lucinda7981

MMW430 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Update ER was yest morning and they got 14 eggs and today I had 9 ongoing embryos.
> 
> That's great! Any idea if you're going to do a 3 or 5 day transfer? Or are they just going to wait and see how it goes?Click to expand...

They only do 5 day transfers at my clinic...so 5 day transfer (Tues)


----------



## Lucinda7981

xurfingers said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Update ER was yest morning and they got 14 eggs and today I had 9 ongoing embryos.
> 
> Wow, so that's waaay more than you expected, right?! Considering they never really gave you a number to expect. 9 is a good strong number! You will do excellent!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks...i am happy that out of the 14....9 are doing great!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Heather11 said:


> So they called to update me on my eggs! Of the 12 that they retrieved only 7 were mature enough to fertilize, but all 7 fertilized! So they will call and update me on Sunday morning. They will either tell me to come in Sunday for the 3 day or wait until Tuesday for the 5 day!! I know they say 5 day is better (is it really though?) but Sunday is mother's day which would kind of be cool! :flower:

Don't know which is better but congrats on the 7!!!!


----------



## Heather11

Lucinda7981 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> So they called to update me on my eggs! Of the 12 that they retrieved only 7 were mature enough to fertilize, but all 7 fertilized! So they will call and update me on Sunday morning. They will either tell me to come in Sunday for the 3 day or wait until Tuesday for the 5 day!! I know they say 5 day is better (is it really though?) but Sunday is mother's day which would kind of be cool! :flower:
> 
> Don't know which is better but congrats on the 7!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks!!!! Looks like you and I are on the same schedule which is really cool!! :flower:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Heather11 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> So they called to update me on my eggs! Of the 12 that they retrieved only 7 were mature enough to fertilize, but all 7 fertilized! So they will call and update me on Sunday morning. They will either tell me to come in Sunday for the 3 day or wait until Tuesday for the 5 day!! I know they say 5 day is better (is it really though?) but Sunday is mother's day which would kind of be cool! :flower:
> 
> Don't know which is better but congrats on the 7!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!!! Looks like you and I are on the same schedule which is really cool!! :flower:Click to expand...

Yes very exciting!!!! So not looking forward to the PIO injections tonight :nope:


----------



## Heather11

Lucinda7981 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> So they called to update me on my eggs! Of the 12 that they retrieved only 7 were mature enough to fertilize, but all 7 fertilized! So they will call and update me on Sunday morning. They will either tell me to come in Sunday for the 3 day or wait until Tuesday for the 5 day!! I know they say 5 day is better (is it really though?) but Sunday is mother's day which would kind of be cool! :flower:
> 
> Don't know which is better but congrats on the 7!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!!! Looks like you and I are on the same schedule which is really cool!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes very exciting!!!! So not looking forward to the PIO injections tonight :nope:Click to expand...

OMG me either!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Heather11 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> So they called to update me on my eggs! Of the 12 that they retrieved only 7 were mature enough to fertilize, but all 7 fertilized! So they will call and update me on Sunday morning. They will either tell me to come in Sunday for the 3 day or wait until Tuesday for the 5 day!! I know they say 5 day is better (is it really though?) but Sunday is mother's day which would kind of be cool! :flower:
> 
> Don't know which is better but congrats on the 7!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!!! Looks like you and I are on the same schedule which is really cool!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes very exciting!!!! So not looking forward to the PIO injections tonight :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG me either!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:Click to expand...

Ill update on how it goes....DH will attempt to give me mine at around 8 PM


----------



## Heather11

Lucinda7981 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> So they called to update me on my eggs! Of the 12 that they retrieved only 7 were mature enough to fertilize, but all 7 fertilized! So they will call and update me on Sunday morning. They will either tell me to come in Sunday for the 3 day or wait until Tuesday for the 5 day!! I know they say 5 day is better (is it really though?) but Sunday is mother's day which would kind of be cool! :flower:
> 
> Don't know which is better but congrats on the 7!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!!! Looks like you and I are on the same schedule which is really cool!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes very exciting!!!! So not looking forward to the PIO injections tonight :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG me either!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Ill update on how it goes....DH will attempt to give me mine at around 8 PMClick to expand...

Yea we are thinking between 7-8 as well! good luck!!! I think not having to see the big needle coming at me with be a plus! haha


----------



## typeA TTC

I thought i heard that day 5s have more sucess but I could be making that up. My clinic only does day 5 transfers so I didn't have a choice. 

Re: E2 I TOTALLY wish I would have written mine down because I thought I might need them in the future but I never did. I didn't stim but 8-9 days so it sounds like we were on different protocols.


----------



## ashknowsbest

type - I agree with xurfingers. I think by 5dp5dt you should be able to get an accurate reading however if it is negative don't count yourself out yet because sometimes those tests aren't sensitive enough.

to everyone - don't be afraid of the PIO. The worst part isn't the needle ... it's how sore you get after a few days :haha: You girls will be okay. I was told NOT to pinch the area since you're trying to get it into the muscle. I do them myself and it's fine, you girls will be okay.

xurfingers - you have some awesome follicles growing girl! You'll do GREAT! And I'm on the antagonist but I don't know my exact numbers. I'll ask my doctor when I go in tomorrow and let you know! 

lucinda - great news! 9 is awesome! 

heather - 7 is a great number of embryos! I'm pretty sure you and lucinda will have a 5 day transfer! 

AFM - scan tomorrow.


----------



## Heather11

OKAY PIO shot is DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Hubby did a great job just a little stingy as I think he started off a little too fast, but he slowed down the plunger and it was fine!! :flower:


----------



## Lucinda7981

PIO shot done and the worst for me was the initial pinch...I didn't feel the oil going in and I can so see the area becoming sore. also I think DH had a little too much fun sticking me with the needle :/


----------



## Heather11

Lucinda7981 said:


> PIO shot done and the worst for me was the initial pinch...I didn't feel the oil going in and I can so see the area becoming sore. also I think DH had a little too much fun sticking me with the needle :/

Those men! I iced it up a little bit first....have no idea if that actually helped! Tomorrow will probably be better as our DH's will now know what to expect!! Or at least I hope! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

heather - glad the PIO wasn't so bad.

xurfingers - i told you I would find out what my E2 was on Thursday .. .it was 230 something. That was my 4th day of stimming. Hope this helps put your mind at ease. I will ask what it is when they call today and let you know.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - how are you? How are you shots going? When is your ER?


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> heather - glad the PIO wasn't so bad.
> 
> xurfingers - i told you I would find out what my E2 was on Thursday .. .it was 230 something. That was my 4th day of stimming. Hope this helps put your mind at ease. I will ask what it is when they call today and let you know.

I looked it up and my 4th day of stimming E2 was 247 so I wouldn't worry about it!!!


----------



## MMW430

Today I am 6dp5dt. I tested the day after the transfer because I was curious to see if the trigger was still in my system. It was negative, so I'm assuming it wasn't. I only had a half dose anyway, so it didn't surprise me.

I tested this morning and it's a very obvious BFP! The other line came right away. It's a FRER test. I'm not due to get my beta until next week Monday, but I'm assuming (and hoping) I can trust it. Today is technically cd26, so if AF was going to come, she'd be here cd28-29. So I don't think it would be too early to test?


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> heather - glad the PIO wasn't so bad.
> 
> xurfingers - i told you I would find out what my E2 was on Thursday .. .it was 230 something. That was my 4th day of stimming. Hope this helps put your mind at ease. I will ask what it is when they call today and let you know.

Thanks so much! That does make me feel better and NORMAL. I guess I was expecting the numbers to be a lot higher but I've read that the important part is that the number doubles every 2 days, and it has. How was your scan?


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> Today I am 6dp5dt. I tested the day after the transfer because I was curious to see if the trigger was still in my system. It was negative, so I'm assuming it wasn't. I only had a half dose anyway, so it didn't surprise me.
> 
> I tested this morning and it's a very obvious BFP! The other line came right away. It's a FRER test. I'm not due to get my beta until next week Monday, but I'm assuming (and hoping) I can trust it. Today is technically cd26, so if AF was going to come, she'd be here cd28-29. So I don't think it would be too early to test?

OMG, CONGRATULATIONS! WHOO HOO!!! I am so happy for you! If the line is that obvious, girlfriend, you may have twins!


----------



## MMW430

xurfingers said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Today I am 6dp5dt. I tested the day after the transfer because I was curious to see if the trigger was still in my system. It was negative, so I'm assuming it wasn't. I only had a half dose anyway, so it didn't surprise me.
> 
> I tested this morning and it's a very obvious BFP! The other line came right away. It's a FRER test. I'm not due to get my beta until next week Monday, but I'm assuming (and hoping) I can trust it. Today is technically cd26, so if AF was going to come, she'd be here cd28-29. So I don't think it would be too early to test?
> 
> OMG, CONGRATULATIONS! WHOO HOO!!! I am so happy for you! If the line is that obvious, girlfriend, you may have twins!Click to expand...

Well, if it does happen to be twins, it happened naturally because we only transferred one...but I'd be thrilled regardless. I don't really know what to think at this point. I feel like I'm in disbelief and shock. I'll feel better if I continue to get positives, and my beta goes well!


----------



## Heather11

MMW430 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Today I am 6dp5dt. I tested the day after the transfer because I was curious to see if the trigger was still in my system. It was negative, so I'm assuming it wasn't. I only had a half dose anyway, so it didn't surprise me.
> 
> I tested this morning and it's a very obvious BFP! The other line came right away. It's a FRER test. I'm not due to get my beta until next week Monday, but I'm assuming (and hoping) I can trust it. Today is technically cd26, so if AF was going to come, she'd be here cd28-29. So I don't think it would be too early to test?
> 
> OMG, CONGRATULATIONS! WHOO HOO!!! I am so happy for you! If the line is that obvious, girlfriend, you may have twins!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if it does happen to be twins, it happened naturally because we only transferred one...but I'd be thrilled regardless. I don't really know what to think at this point. I feel like I'm in disbelief and shock. I'll feel better if I continue to get positives, and my beta goes well!Click to expand...

That is so amazing!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hmommy219

MMW.. congrats!!!!!!!!! So happy to see your post.


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Today I am 6dp5dt. I tested the day after the transfer because I was curious to see if the trigger was still in my system. It was negative, so I'm assuming it wasn't. I only had a half dose anyway, so it didn't surprise me.
> 
> I tested this morning and it's a very obvious BFP! The other line came right away. It's a FRER test. I'm not due to get my beta until next week Monday, but I'm assuming (and hoping) I can trust it. Today is technically cd26, so if AF was going to come, she'd be here cd28-29. So I don't think it would be too early to test?
> 
> OMG, CONGRATULATIONS! WHOO HOO!!! I am so happy for you! If the line is that obvious, girlfriend, you may have twins!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if it does happen to be twins, it happened naturally because we only transferred one...but I'd be thrilled regardless. I don't really know what to think at this point. I feel like I'm in disbelief and shock. I'll feel better if I continue to get positives, and my beta goes well!Click to expand...

From experience, you are always going to worry. No matter what. This is what you have worked so hard for. Enjoy your success and be happy. You have a little one on the way, Mommy! <3


----------



## ashknowsbest

xurfingers - Yeah I wouldn't worry about it, you'll be fine :) I bet we'll both do GREAT! My scan went fine. My lining is growing, it's 10mm up from 6 on thursday, and I have a lot of good looking follicles. They're all around 10-11mm so my doctor is happy with that. I'm waiting for the call to find out what my meds are going to be. Thanks for asking! 

MMW - Huge congratulations! :happydance: That's amazing news! What protocol did you use?


----------



## MMW430

Since I was starting to obsess that the test might be faulty, I tested again, and still the same. I'm just having a hard time believing it's real! 

As for my protocol, I'm not sure what the name is. I was on lupron, and then 150 follistim (which ended up going down to 75 by the end of everything), then I had half the pregnyl trigger. I was on 16mg of medrol after my retrieval for 4 days, doxycycline for 5 days. I started the progesterone suppositories on may 1 (retrieval was april 30), starting may 9 I have to put 2 estrogen patches on that get changed every 3 days until may 24.


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> Since I was starting to obsess that the test might be faulty, I tested again, and still the same. I'm just having a hard time believing it's real!
> 
> As for my protocol, I'm not sure what the name is. I was on lupron, and then 150 follistim (which ended up going down to 75 by the end of everything), then I had half the pregnyl trigger. I was on 16mg of medrol after my retrieval for 4 days, doxycycline for 5 days. I started the progesterone suppositories on may 1 (retrieval was april 30), starting may 9 I have to put 2 estrogen patches on that get changed every 3 days until may 24.

Hun, you are definitely prego! Lol Are you planning on telling your family the good news or are you waiting until your beta and or 13 weeks?


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> xurfingers - Yeah I wouldn't worry about it, you'll be fine :) I bet we'll both do GREAT! My scan went fine. My lining is growing, it's 10mm up from 6 on thursday, and I have a lot of good looking follicles. They're all around 10-11mm so my doctor is happy with that. I'm waiting for the call to find out what my meds are going to be. Thanks for asking!
> 
> MMW - Huge congratulations! :happydance: That's amazing news! What protocol did you use?

Ash, your progress sounds great! I am so hopeful that this Is going to be your lucky cycle as well!


----------



## MMW430

xurfingers said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Since I was starting to obsess that the test might be faulty, I tested again, and still the same. I'm just having a hard time believing it's real!
> 
> As for my protocol, I'm not sure what the name is. I was on lupron, and then 150 follistim (which ended up going down to 75 by the end of everything), then I had half the pregnyl trigger. I was on 16mg of medrol after my retrieval for 4 days, doxycycline for 5 days. I started the progesterone suppositories on may 1 (retrieval was april 30), starting may 9 I have to put 2 estrogen patches on that get changed every 3 days until may 24.
> 
> Hun, you are definitely prego! Lol Are you planning on telling your family the good news or are you waiting until your beta and or 13 weeks?Click to expand...

I think I'll feel better after the beta but I still have a little more than a week! Our clinic releases you at 10 weeks, but we'll probably still wait until 12 or 13. I'm really close with my parents so they know, but they knew everything all along. DH and I are not close with his family whatsoever so they're never knowing we did ivf. Not that it's something to be ashamed of, just not their business.


----------



## Heather11

:hugs:


ashknowsbest said:


> xurfingers - Yeah I wouldn't worry about it, you'll be fine :) I bet we'll both do GREAT! My scan went fine. My lining is growing, it's 10mm up from 6 on thursday, and I have a lot of good looking follicles. They're all around 10-11mm so my doctor is happy with that. I'm waiting for the call to find out what my meds are going to be. Thanks for asking!
> 
> MMW - Huge congratulations! :happydance: That's amazing news! What protocol did you use?

Sounds like things are really moving along for you!


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Since I was starting to obsess that the test might be faulty, I tested again, and still the same. I'm just having a hard time believing it's real!
> 
> As for my protocol, I'm not sure what the name is. I was on lupron, and then 150 follistim (which ended up going down to 75 by the end of everything), then I had half the pregnyl trigger. I was on 16mg of medrol after my retrieval for 4 days, doxycycline for 5 days. I started the progesterone suppositories on may 1 (retrieval was april 30), starting may 9 I have to put 2 estrogen patches on that get changed every 3 days until may 24.
> 
> Hun, you are definitely prego! Lol Are you planning on telling your family the good news or are you waiting until your beta and or 13 weeks?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'll feel better after the beta but I still have a little more than a week! Our clinic releases you at 10 weeks, but we'll probably still wait until 12 or 13. I'm really close with my parents so they know, but they knew everything all along. DH and I are not close with his family whatsoever so they're never knowing we did ivf. Not that it's something to be ashamed of, just not their business.Click to expand...

I totally understand. Our situation is similar. I'm not close with my family especially my mom and dad. But I am very close with my in laws only because they are truly good people. They know everything. My family knows nothing. It sucks but it is what it is, ya know.


----------



## Lucinda7981

MMW congrats :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I got the call and they're taking menopur out of the scenario all together. We're doing 75 units of follistim in the mornings and 150 units of follistim at night and then I go back Monday for b/w u/s. I'm a little freaked out by it but they wouldn't do anything to mess me up. I tried to ask the nurse why and she couldn't really tell me ... she didn't know why so I'll just talk to my doctor on Monday.


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> I got the call and they're taking menopur out of the scenario all together. We're doing 75 units of follistim in the mornings and 150 units of follistim at night and then I go back Monday for b/w u/s. I'm a little freaked out by it but they wouldn't do anything to mess me up. I tried to ask the nurse why and she couldn't really tell me ... she didn't know why so I'll just talk to my doctor on Monday.

I have no idea. Menopur basically helps stimulate follicular growth. Are they afraid that you may hyper stimulate?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm sure that's a concern and they also might be concerned with egg quality and that might be why they're taking me off of it .... research has been done indicating that too much medication during an IVF cycle can cause egg quality issues and since i've had 2 failed cycles maybe that's what they're doing ... I'm really not 100% though. I'm definitely going to ask my doctor about it on Monday.


----------



## Heather11

I am waiting rather impatiently for the phone to ring so I can get an update on my embryos and find out if I am going in today or Tuesday! ARGH!!!


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> I am waiting rather impatiently for the phone to ring so I can get an update on my embryos and find out if I am going in today or Tuesday! ARGH!!!

I can only imagine how anxious you must be feeling! Hopefully Tuesday, right? 5 day transfer... ?


----------



## xurfingers

Ultrasound this morning. Looks like I will be going for another scan tomorrow. My follicles have grown and the smaller ones are all catching up! We are going to try to stim for 2 more days... which I guess would be today and tomorrow... so that ALL are mature. My 2 lead follicles are at 19ish so I think we have time but it all depends on how my progesterone and E2 levels look today... waiting for those results


----------



## Lucinda7981

xurfingers said:


> Ultrasound this morning. Looks like I will be going for another scan tomorrow. My follicles have grown and the smaller ones are all catching up! We are going to try to stim for 2 more days... which I guess would be today and tomorrow... so that ALL are mature. My 2 lead follicles are at 19ish so I think we have time but it all depends on how my progesterone and E2 levels look today... waiting for those results

How exciting!!!! Getting super close ;)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Heather11 said:


> I am waiting rather impatiently for the phone to ring so I can get an update on my embryos and find out if I am going in today or Tuesday! ARGH!!!

Hope u get ur call soon ;)


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Ultrasound this morning. Looks like I will be going for another scan tomorrow. My follicles have grown and the smaller ones are all catching up! We are going to try to stim for 2 more days... which I guess would be today and tomorrow... so that ALL are mature. My 2 lead follicles are at 19ish so I think we have time but it all depends on how my progesterone and E2 levels look today... waiting for those results

That is so awesome!!!! Wooohoo!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Heather11

Lucinda7981 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I am waiting rather impatiently for the phone to ring so I can get an update on my embryos and find out if I am going in today or Tuesday! ARGH!!!
> 
> Hope u get ur call soon ;)Click to expand...

Embryos are all doing well so they are having me come in Tuesday morning for a 5 day transfer! :happydance:


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I am waiting rather impatiently for the phone to ring so I can get an update on my embryos and find out if I am going in today or Tuesday! ARGH!!!
> 
> Hope u get ur call soon ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Embryos are all doing well so they are having me come in Tuesday morning for a 5 day transfer! :happydance:Click to expand...

That is awesome!:happydance:


----------



## xurfingers

E2 levels came back at 2,210 today. A huge jump from 722 just 2 days ago! Doc said all is good. I am happy to see my levels were I thought they should be :)


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> E2 levels came back at 2,210 today. A huge jump from 722 just 2 days ago! Doc said all is good. I am happy to see my levels were I thought they should be :)

This is so exciting! It is awesome to be in a group where we are all kind of doing the same thing at the same time!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Heather11 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I am waiting rather impatiently for the phone to ring so I can get an update on my embryos and find out if I am going in today or Tuesday! ARGH!!!
> 
> Hope u get ur call soon ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Embryos are all doing well so they are having me come in Tuesday morning for a 5 day transfer! :happydance:Click to expand...

Awesome :)


----------



## xurfingers

update from today's ultrasound... As of right now, I have 8 follicles that contain a mature egg. Plenty that are just about there. Waiting on the blood work to come back to see if it's possible to stim another day but it seems unlikely. My uterine lining is now 14.7 ( umm, reeeally!) I asked the doctor what number they like to see and she said 7 and above... oookay, mine is getting a little thick wouldn't you say! I am a little bummed that my ER isn't going to be as grand as I as hoping for but hopefully the eggs are of good quality.


----------



## xurfingers

MMW... How are you feeling??? Has it sunk in yet!


----------



## MMW430

xurfingers said:


> MMW... How are you feeling??? Has it sunk in yet!

Oh, I'm feeling just fine. I think it's starting to sink in.....4 BFP tests later hahaha. Technically AF is due tomorrow. I think it'll really sink in after my beta next Monday!

I don't know though. I'm not being negative. I'm really, really, not but I keep waiting for the bottom to drop out or something. Like it's too good to be true or something. Probably because I know that no one is really out of the woods till about 10 weeks. Anything can happpen...but it's hard not to be excited!:flower:


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> MMW... How are you feeling??? Has it sunk in yet!
> 
> Oh, I'm feeling just fine. I think it's starting to sink in.....4 BFP tests later hahaha. Technically AF is due tomorrow. I think it'll really sink in after my beta next Monday!
> 
> I don't know though. I'm not being negative. I'm really, really, not but I keep waiting for the bottom to drop out or something. Like it's too good to be true or something. Probably because I know that no one is really out of the woods till about 10 weeks. Anything can happpen...but it's hard not to be excited!:flower:Click to expand...

I know... it's so hard to believe it when you get your first BFP! I am still just thrilled for you! I am glad that you are in good spirits and try not to over think it. Just think, in a few weeks, it will be THROW UP TIME! LOL:haha:


----------



## MMW430

xurfingers said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> MMW... How are you feeling??? Has it sunk in yet!
> 
> Oh, I'm feeling just fine. I think it's starting to sink in.....4 BFP tests later hahaha. Technically AF is due tomorrow. I think it'll really sink in after my beta next Monday!
> 
> I don't know though. I'm not being negative. I'm really, really, not but I keep waiting for the bottom to drop out or something. Like it's too good to be true or something. Probably because I know that no one is really out of the woods till about 10 weeks. Anything can happpen...but it's hard not to be excited!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I know... it's so hard to believe it when you get your first BFP! I am still just thrilled for you! I am glad that you are in good spirits and try not to over think it. Just think, in a few weeks, it will be THROW UP TIME! LOL:haha:Click to expand...


Thank you! I'm so excited for everyone in this thread! I can't wait until everyone gets a bfp.

I've never been more thrilled at the thought of throwing up in my life. :rofl:


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey ladies!

Looks like everyone is moving along nicely. I have hit a bump in the road. I went in for my ultrasound today and they said my estrogen was at 2100!! Say what?!? The time before that it was only 690. They thought maybe follies were starting to grow but the u/s showed nothing mature and lining of only 5.8....... my doc said it does not make sense. So we are checking blood again and seeing if maybe the lab made an error. If not they will have to cancel this cycle :cry::cry:

prayers much needed this way!


----------



## typeA TTC

Prayers for you wanna!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

MMW - I'm happy you're finally starting to believe that you're pregnant! Like xurfingers said, you'll believe it when you're throwing up in a couple of weeks! :)

xurfingers - great follicle count, in my experience it's not that great to get a lot of eggs .... you're at a much higher risk of developing OHSS. Also quality over quantity, that's what my doctor is going for this time.

wanna - I will keep my FX'd for you. I'm sure your doctor is doing the right thing however at my last 2 ERs my estrogen, E2 was at about 4,000 so I find it interesting that he's willing to cancel it at 2,000 ... I heard it really only starts to get dangerous about 4-5,000..... anyway. Wishing you all the best! I'm really hoping the lab was wrong and you can keep going this cycle.

AFM - I had my scan this morning and things are looking good. My lining is at 10mm. And most of my follicles are around 12-14mm .... doctor said by the looks of it I'll be starting the ganirelix tonight along with adding the menopur back into my regiment. I'm excited! He said ER looks like it'll be sometime this weekend. He said sunday but I'm really thinking it'll be Friday or Saturday just because my follicles are growing about 2mm per day ... so we would only need to go 2-3 more days for most to be mature. But they know what they're doing so I'm not going to argue with them.

Hope everyone else is well! 

TTC - how are you doing?! Haven't seen anything from you on here in a while!


----------



## ashknowsbest

xurfingers - I know I told you I would tell you my E2 levels so here it goes. Today, this is the 7th day of stiming are 2,403.


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> MMW... How are you feeling??? Has it sunk in yet!
> 
> Oh, I'm feeling just fine. I think it's starting to sink in.....4 BFP tests later hahaha. Technically AF is due tomorrow. I think it'll really sink in after my beta next Monday!
> 
> I don't know though. I'm not being negative. I'm really, really, not but I keep waiting for the bottom to drop out or something. Like it's too good to be true or something. Probably because I know that no one is really out of the woods till about 10 weeks. Anything can happpen...but it's hard not to be excited!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I know... it's so hard to believe it when you get your first BFP! I am still just thrilled for you! I am glad that you are in good spirits and try not to over think it. Just think, in a few weeks, it will be THROW UP TIME! LOL:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm so excited for everyone in this thread! I can't wait until everyone gets a bfp.
> 
> I've never been more thrilled at the thought of throwing up in my life. :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL, thanks for the laugh! That's funny! :)


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> xurfingers - I know I told you I would tell you my E2 levels so here it goes. Today, this is the 7th day of stiming are 2,403.

Hmmm, today is stim day 12 for me and my E2 is 2,419 today. Only up 200 from yesterday. 8 follicles are mature so far so I'm still stimming :( This is bad news for me isn't it? :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

No way. I don't think it's bad news at all. You don't have PCOS right? I have PCOS so I ALWAYS hyper stimulate a little. My body is kind of crazy! I think that your levels are really good for where you're at in the cycle.


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Looks like everyone is moving along nicely. I have hit a bump in the road. I went in for my ultrasound today and they said my estrogen was at 2100!! Say what?!? The time before that it was only 690. They thought maybe follies were starting to grow but the u/s showed nothing mature and lining of only 5.8....... my doc said it does not make sense. So we are checking blood again and seeing if maybe the lab made an error. If not they will have to cancel this cycle :cry::cry:
> 
> prayers much needed this way!

My estrogen did the same thing... 722 to 2,210 in 48 hours. I had a huge growth spirt then today I have fizzled out going from 2,210 to 2419 in the past 24 hours. Did they tell you how many follicles you have growing? How many days are you? What are they saying about your lining because it's thin? Honey, I am so here for you. I'm sorry things aren't looking up right now :(


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> No way. I don't think it's bad news at all. You don't have PCOS right? I have PCOS so I ALWAYS hyper stimulate a little. My body is kind of crazy! I think that your levels are really good for where you're at in the cycle.

Thanks, Ash! I still can't figure out why they won't increase my dosage. It's obvious they need to be more aggressive with me, I think. No, I don't have PCOS.


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> MMW - I'm happy you're finally starting to believe that you're pregnant! Like xurfingers said, you'll believe it when you're throwing up in a couple of weeks! :)
> 
> xurfingers - great follicle count, in my experience it's not that great to get a lot of eggs .... you're at a much higher risk of developing OHSS. Also quality over quantity, that's what my doctor is going for this time.
> 
> wanna - I will keep my FX'd for you. I'm sure your doctor is doing the right thing however at my last 2 ERs my estrogen, E2 was at about 4,000 so I find it interesting that he's willing to cancel it at 2,000 ... I heard it really only starts to get dangerous about 4-5,000..... anyway. Wishing you all the best! I'm really hoping the lab was wrong and you can keep going this cycle.
> 
> AFM - I had my scan this morning and things are looking good. My lining is at 10mm. And most of my follicles are around 12-14mm .... doctor said by the
> looks of it I'll be starting the ganirelix tonight along with adding the menopur back into my regiment. I'm excited! He said ER looks like it'll be sometime this weekend. He said sunday but I'm really thinking it'll be Friday or Saturday just because my follicles are growing about 2mm per day ... so we would only need to go 2-3 more days for most to be mature. But they know what they're doing so I'm not going to argue with them.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well!
> 
> TTC - how are you doing?! Haven't seen anything from you on here in a while!/QUOTE]
> 
> WANNA, I totally agree with Ash on this one!


----------



## wannabemomma

Thanks ladies but I am NOT doing egg collection because I am doing FET. So there are different ranges. My follies are not even at 8mm because they are suppressing them. 

It does not make any sense because follicals make your estrogen go up. Mine are not growing and a good indication of high estrogen is a thick lining and mine is only at 5.8. so all in all it does not make any sense.......

With FET they do not want to do transfer until your level is around 900-1000 area. When you are getting ready to collection its high because you are getting ready to "ovulate" with medically or naturally. After ovulation your levels should drop. Right before a period they are at their lowest.

So to have mine reach that high it made him think I was growing follicals and that I was close to ovulation but the ultrasound showed otherwised. That is why he thinks it might be a lab error............strange I just really dont understand?!?


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> Thanks ladies but I am NOT doing egg collection because I am doing FET. So there are different ranges. My follies are not even at 8mm because they are suppressing them.
> 
> It does not make any sense because follicals make your estrogen go up. Mine are not growing and a good indication of high estrogen is a thick lining and mine is only at 5.8. so all in all it does not make any sense.......
> 
> With FET they do not want to do transfer until your level is around 900-1000 area. When you are getting ready to collection its high because you are getting ready to "ovulate" with medically or naturally. After ovulation your levels should drop. Right before a period they are at their lowest.
> 
> So to have mine reach that high it made him think I was growing follicals and that I was close to ovulation but the ultrasound showed otherwised. That is why he thinks it might be a lab error............strange I just really dont understand?!?

Wow, that is crazy and confusing! I wonder how your e2 could be so high then???


----------



## wannabemomma

I know right? Even the doctor seemed a bit confused.


----------



## Heather11

MMW430 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> MMW... How are you feeling??? Has it sunk in yet!
> 
> Oh, I'm feeling just fine. I think it's starting to sink in.....4 BFP tests later hahaha. Technically AF is due tomorrow. I think it'll really sink in after my beta next Monday!
> 
> I don't know though. I'm not being negative. I'm really, really, not but I keep waiting for the bottom to drop out or something. Like it's too good to be true or something. Probably because I know that no one is really out of the woods till about 10 weeks. Anything can happpen...but it's hard not to be excited!:flower:Click to expand...

HaHa 4 pregnancy tests! Woohoo!!:flower: I am so not going to be able to hold off until my blood test I will have to test.


----------



## Heather11

wannabemomma said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Looks like everyone is moving along nicely. I have hit a bump in the road. I went in for my ultrasound today and they said my estrogen was at 2100!! Say what?!? The time before that it was only 690. They thought maybe follies were starting to grow but the u/s showed nothing mature and lining of only 5.8....... my doc said it does not make sense. So we are checking blood again and seeing if maybe the lab made an error. If not they will have to cancel this cycle :cry::cry:
> 
> prayers much needed this way!

Lots of baby dust and prayers coming your way!! :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

So tomorrow morning is my transfer!!! I am so excited and nervous! I just want this to work so bad!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies! I've been testing since Yesterday and have been getting faint BFPs. So today I tested with a digital and it said pregnant!!! 

Praying for no chemicals or miscarriages!

Wishing you ladies luck with retreivals and transfer!


----------



## Heather11

typeA TTC said:


> Hey ladies! I've been testing since Yesterday and have been getting faint BFPs. So today I tested with a digital and it said pregnant!!!
> 
> Praying for no chemicals or miscarriages!
> 
> Wishing you ladies luck with retreivals and transfer!

Woohoo!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Hey ladies! I've been testing since Yesterday and have been getting faint BFPs. So today I tested with a digital and it said pregnant!!!
> 
> Praying for no chemicals or miscarriages!
> 
> Wishing you ladies luck with retreivals and transfer!

OMG! 2/2 This thread is awesome! Congratulations, TYPE A! Happy belated Mother's Day!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ashknowsbest said:


> ttc - how are you? How are you shots going? When is your ER?

I'm doing OK...thanks for asking...retrieval on Wednesday  



MMW430 said:


> Today I am 6dp5dt. I tested the day after the transfer because I was curious to see if the trigger was still in my system. It was negative, so I'm assuming it wasn't. I only had a half dose anyway, so it didn't surprise me.
> 
> I tested this morning and it's a very obvious BFP! The other line came right away. It's a FRER test. I'm not due to get my beta until next week Monday, but I'm assuming (and hoping) I can trust it. Today is technically cd26, so if AF was going to come, she'd be here cd28-29. So I don't think it would be too early to test?

Woohoo congrats  



typeA TTC said:


> Hey ladies! I've been testing since Yesterday and have been getting faint BFPs. So today I tested with a digital and it said pregnant!!!
> 
> Praying for no chemicals or miscarriages!
> 
> Wishing you ladies luck with retreivals and transfer!

Omg, that is awesome congrats hun  


AFM - I trigger tonight and retrieval on Wednesday...I hope I get some good eggs....my e2 is not as high as you guys so I am a bit worried...only 1700....and I have around 9 good eggs.


----------



## ashknowsbest

typeA - congrats! Have a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:

ttc - yay for ER!! I wouldn't worry too much about the E2 levels. I heard that sometimes estrogen that is too high can result in bad quality eggs. Also, mature follicles/eggs contain 200-400 units (however they measure it) of estrogen so you could have GREAT mature eggs but they may only produce 200 units of estrogen. Are you nervous about the retrieval?

AFM - I did all 3 of my injections tonight. It's crazy how much of a pro I feel like now. Sometimes I think I should become a nurse with all of this knowledge on shots I have now! Warning to anyone taking ganirelix, the needle seems so dull!!!! I had to like really push hard ... not cool.


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> typeA - congrats! Have a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:
> 
> ttc - yay for ER!! I wouldn't worry too much about the E2 levels. I heard that sometimes estrogen that is too high can result in bad quality eggs. Also, mature follicles/eggs contain 200-400 units (however they measure it) of estrogen so you could have GREAT mature eggs but they may only produce 200 units of estrogen. Are you nervous about the retrieval?
> 
> AFM - I did all 3 of my injections tonight. It's crazy how much of a pro I feel like now. Sometimes I think I should become a nurse with all of this knowledge on shots I have now! Warning to anyone taking ganirelix, the needle seems so dull!!!! I had to like really push hard ... not cool.

Ash I had the same experience with the garnirelix!


----------



## Heather11

For those of you who had a Day 5 transfer how many embryos did they transfer?


----------



## ashknowsbest

heather - i transferred two both times but this time I'm pretty sure I'm pushing for 3 since I've never had success ... even with the 6 IUIs that I did.


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> heather - i transferred two both times but this time I'm pretty sure I'm pushing for 3 since I've never had success ... even with the 6 IUIs that I did.

I know for my age and making it to Day 5 they are recommending I transfer 1, but I really want to push for 2. I am so afraid if this doesn't work I will regret not advocating for it, but it we have twins my husband will kill me lolol :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: I would do 2 if I were you only because my OH and I want twins but it's really a personal decision and you and your OH have to decide what is best. I would feel like you though that if I didn't transfer two and it didn't work I would regret it ... best of luck making the call!


----------



## Heather11

When I talked to them they said they really recommend 1, but I am going to see what I can do tomorrow! I wouldn't mind twins then this could be a 1 and done for me!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I agree! I'm pretty sure the doctors have to recommend the least amount just because it's a liability issue if you get pregnant and then they split, etc. etc. but I would definitely advocate for myself and what i wanted if I were you.


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> I agree! I'm pretty sure the doctors have to recommend the least amount just because it's a liability issue if you get pregnant and then they split, etc. etc. but I would definitely advocate for myself and what i wanted if I were you.

Hahaha that would be my luck...twins and then one splits and happy triplets....I think i would drop dead on the ultra sound table! :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: That would be something but it has happened! Doctors have to be so careful so they don't get sued ... it's sad really but that's why we as patients have to push for what we want :)


----------



## Heather11

Absolutely! So we will see in the morning! I am so nervous and excited!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Heather11 said:


> For those of you who had a Day 5 transfer how many embryos did they transfer?

We did 2. Hubby is convinced they will split into quads. I just feel like we will have 1. I'm 33 so Im no spring chicken and wouldn't hear of transferring 1. Lol!!


----------



## Heather11

typeA TTC said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> For those of you who had a Day 5 transfer how many embryos did they transfer?
> 
> We did 2. Hubby is convinced they will split into quads. I just feel like we will have 1. I'm 33 so Im no spring chicken and wouldn't hear of transferring 1. Lol!!Click to expand...

I am 33 as well!!! Bah! I think I really want to push for 2, but my first brief convo which was only with the nurse she was very bitchy and was like 1 is the recommendation for your age!


----------



## typeA TTC

I would tell her I want two in my uterus so deal with it!! My clinic assumed we were doing 2. Never questioned it. 

DH and I went literally round and round on whether to do 2 or 1. I finally won.


----------



## Heather11

typeA TTC said:


> I would tell her I want two in my uterus so deal with it!! My clinic assumed we were doing 2. Never questioned it.
> 
> DH and I went literally round and round on whether to do 2 or 1. I finally won.

They were like day 3 would def be 3 and day 5 1 but I am hoping if I want 2 they will give me 2.


----------



## typeA TTC

What state are you in? I'm not sure they can tell you no. Some states have limits. Like California is no more than 2. But I think they have to honor your request assuming you sign all the stuff that says you won't sue if you have multiples.


----------



## Heather11

typeA TTC said:


> What state are you in? I'm not sure they can tell you no. Some states have limits. Like California is no more than 2. But I think they have to honor your request assuming you sign all the stuff that says you won't sue if you have multiples.

I am in Ct and I know for my age the limit is 2. So you are right I doubt they can say no!


----------



## ashknowsbest

heather - I agree with type a on everything and all I have to say about what the nurse recommended for your age. I'm 25 and I'm undergoing fertility treatment ... sometimes the odds are bullshit and don't work out like they should so she should be quiet and keep her opinions to herself.


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> heather - I agree with type a on everything and all I have to say about what the nurse recommended for your age. I'm 25 and I'm undergoing fertility treatment ... sometimes the odds are bullshit and don't work out like they should so she should be quiet and keep her opinions to herself.

I'm going to ask and see and hubby and I are going to talk about it!! ARGH!! So hard!! :winkwink:


----------



## xurfingers

Hey Girls! Egg retrieval is Thursday! I am so excited to get this bloat OUT! LOL I have 17 mature follicles as of today with 3 stragglers that aren't going to make it but that's ok. I'm not greedy. 

As for the Ganerelix... I made a 3 in 1 after the first shot. It didn't penetrate my skin the first try so we put the Ganerelix in the vile with the Menopur and Follistim! Worked like a charm and I only had to get one stick!


----------



## typeA TTC

Ugh. I remember that stupid ganerelix! Why a dull needle? Why???? Will be thinking of you Thursday!! Let us know! As you know I had 15 originally-2 weren't viable so that left 13. 8 fertilized and 7 made it to day 5! So I think 17 is AWESOME!!! Are they doing ICSI?

My beta is tomorrow! And because I've gotten a BFP I made my appt for 715 in the morning. Haha! I want my beta as early as possible!!! :). I'm still frightened that a chemical is coming. But I'm trying to be positive. Anyone know how common chemicals are with IVF? 

I would hope since the egg qualit was almost perfect that a chemical is not that common but who knows!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I asked my doctor about mixing and he said no. :( Yay for ER on Thursday unfortunately the bloat doesn't go away right after


----------



## typeA TTC

Heather- good luck! Let us know what you both decide. It was quite nerve wracking for us but we had already signed the consent that said we wanted 2. Soooo we got two. MyDH swears that the entire staff is overly cautious around me because I'm an attorney. But I would like to think its because I typically take charge of my treatment (not in a mean way) but just try to tell them what DH and I think Is best.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I went for my scan this morning and things are looking good. Lining is at 12mm. Most of my follicles are at 16mm. I asked how many we should expect to get and I was told 20+. I'm excited! ER will most likely be on friday. Possibly on saturday.


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Ugh. I remember that stupid ganerelix! Why a dull needle? Why???? Will be thinking of you Thursday!! Let us know! As you know I had 15 originally-2 weren't viable so that left 13. 8 fertilized and 7 made it to day 5! So I think 17 is AWESOME!!! Are they doing ICSI?
> 
> My beta is tomorrow! And because I've gotten a BFP I made my appt for 715 in the morning. Haha! I want my beta as early as possible!!! :). I'm still frightened that a chemical is coming. But I'm trying to be positive. Anyone know how common chemicals are with IVF?
> 
> I would hope since the egg qualit was almost perfect that a chemical is not that common but who knows!

If I have your numbers I will be delighted! Yes, we will be doing ICSI. Let me know what your beta numbers are tomorrow! I have a lot of experience with beta, unfortunately. You can't prevent a chemical pregnancy so don't consume your thoughts with it. Stay positive, Mama! Are you going to finally believe it tomorrow??? LOL


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> I went for my scan this morning and things are looking good. Lining is at 12mm. Most of my follicles are at 16mm. I asked how many we should expect to get and I was told 20+. I'm excited! ER will most likely be on friday. Possibly on saturday.

You are such an egg making machine!!! Lol Terrific numbers!


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Heather- good luck! Let us know what you both decide. It was quite nerve wracking for us but we had already signed the consent that said we wanted 2. Soooo we got two. MyDH swears that the entire staff is overly cautious around me because I'm an attorney. But I would like to think its because I typically take charge of my treatment (not in a mean way) but just try to tell them what DH and I think Is best.

It's your body, your money, and an elective service... Amen, sister!


----------



## wannabemomma

Xur - good luck on Thursday! It takes a few days for the bloat to go down but its all worth it!

Ash - wow great numbers!

TTC - Good luck with your beta! can not think negative I am sure everything will be ok!

Heather - good luck!

AFM - The lab was incorrect! My estrogen is actually on the lower end at 345.... so go in tomorrow again! Scary how one little hiccup could be the end.


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> I went for my scan this morning and things are looking good. Lining is at 12mm. Most of my follicles are at 16mm. I asked how many we should expect to get and I was told 20+. I'm excited! ER will most likely be on friday. Possibly on saturday.

Yay!!!


----------



## Heather11

So I am home!!! After a lot of talking to the doctors and each other we decided to transfer 1 beautiful blast! Once we knew we could go again next month if it didn't work (where we would probably transfer two) Our deciding factor was........Our blast is bridging which apparently can make identical twins much more likely and I am not ready for triplets! haha So here is to hoping that our next week and a half goes by quickly and safely and we wind up with a BFP!


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> So I am home!!! After a lot of talking to the doctors and each other we decided to transfer 1 beautiful blast! Once we knew we could go again next month if it didn't work (where we would probably transfer two) Our deciding factor was........Our blast is bridging which apparently can make identical twins much more likely and I am not ready for triplets! haha So here is to hoping that our next week and a half goes by quickly and safely and we wind up with a BFP!

Sounds like you made a good choice. Wishing you the best :)


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> Xur - good luck on Thursday! It takes a few days for the bloat to go down but its all worth it!
> 
> Ash - wow great numbers!
> 
> TTC - Good luck with your beta! can not think negative I am sure everything will be ok!
> 
> Heather - good luck!
> 
> AFM - The lab was incorrect! My estrogen is actually on the lower end at 345.... so go in tomorrow again! Scary how one little hiccup could be the end.

Whew! So glad! That's great news!


----------



## typeA TTC

Heather- sounds like you made the right decision. Especially if one might split!!

Xur- no I likely won't believe it even after the beta! Lol! I might sort of celebrate after the second beta on Friday. But then I'll be nervous about the heartbeat ultrasound! Ha! It never ends! I do have symptoms though so that is keeping me happy for now!


----------



## Heather11

typeA TTC said:


> Heather- sounds like you made the right decision. Especially if one might split!!
> 
> Xur- no I likely won't believe it even after the beta! Lol! I might sort of celebrate after the second beta on Friday. But then I'll be nervous about the heartbeat ultrasound! Ha! It never ends! I do have symptoms though so that is keeping me happy for now!

hahaha you make a great point! Once the positive test comes, the worrying never ends! :winkwink:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Girls I got the call! I go in tomorrow for b/w u/s .... same meds tonight as last night. My E2 levels are at 3,023 ... jeeze!


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - so glad it was a lab error! :hugs: You can keep going now, yay! 

heather - I think based on that information you made a good decision. Hoping that this TWW goes by quickly for you!! :hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

Wanna and Ash- good news!!! Thinking of you both and hopeful for continued good news!

Heather is next to test right??? :). 

Xur- sorry I know you've told me but when is retreival?


----------



## typeA TTC

Anyone know how you figure the due date after IVF? Will they consider me 4 weeks tomorrow (assuming a positive beta)? If so would it be in February sometime?


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Anyone know how you figure the due date after IVF? Will they consider me 4 weeks tomorrow (assuming a positive beta)? If so would it be in February sometime?

Google ivf due date calculator... Enter retrieval date... You will be the end of January 2014


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Wanna and Ash- good news!!! Thinking of you both and hopeful for continued good news!
> 
> Heather is next to test right??? :).
> 
> Xur- sorry I know you've told me but when is retreival?

Retrieval is Thursday :) my E2 level today is 3,764


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo! Xur! It'll be here before you know it!


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> Girls I got the call! I go in tomorrow for b/w u/s .... same meds tonight as last night. My E2 levels are at 3,023 ... jeeze!

You are moving right along!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> Wanna and Ash- good news!!! Thinking of you both and hopeful for continued good news!
> 
> Heather is next to test right??? :).
> 
> Xur- sorry I know you've told me but when is retreival?
> 
> Retrieval is Thursday :) my E2 level today is 3,764Click to expand...

YAY!!!


----------



## Heather11

typeA TTC said:


> Wanna and Ash- good news!!! Thinking of you both and hopeful for continued good news!
> 
> Heather is next to test right??? :).
> 
> Xur- sorry I know you've told me but when is retreival?

Eeek my beta is schedule for 5/23, but I don't think I will be able to wait that long!!! Argh this week needs to go by quickly!!!:wacko:


----------



## Heather11

Also I don't know if your offices do this but they gave me a picture of my blast! And an ultra sound photo of the minuscule speck in my uterus! I thought that was sweet!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Transfer completed this afternoon; we transferred 2 n I also got a pic of my embies. Blood test is next Thurs 5/23!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Heather11 said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> Wanna and Ash- good news!!! Thinking of you both and hopeful for continued good news!
> 
> Heather is next to test right??? :).
> 
> Xur- sorry I know you've told me but when is retreival?
> 
> Eeek my beta is schedule for 5/23, but I don't think I will be able to wait that long!!! Argh this week needs to go by quickly!!!:wacko:Click to expand...

How exciting we both have beta on the same day :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

xurfingers said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> Wanna and Ash- good news!!! Thinking of you both and hopeful for continued good news!
> 
> Heather is next to test right??? :).
> 
> Xur- sorry I know you've told me but when is retreival?
> 
> Retrieval is Thursday :) my E2 level today is 3,764Click to expand...

Yay for Retrival Thurs!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

lucinda - yay for being PUPO! Congrats, enjoy it. Stick babies stick!


----------



## Heather11

Lucinda7981 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> Wanna and Ash- good news!!! Thinking of you both and hopeful for continued good news!
> 
> Heather is next to test right??? :).
> 
> Xur- sorry I know you've told me but when is retreival?
> 
> Eeek my beta is schedule for 5/23, but I don't think I will be able to wait that long!!! Argh this week needs to go by quickly!!!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting we both have beta on the same day :)Click to expand...

That is so exciting! I am a little jealous you got two!! haha I just want this to work so badly!!! The worst part of my beta is I am going to be in training all day at work....I am not going to be able to pay attention as I will just be staring at the phone the whole time! :flower:


----------



## wannabemomma

Good luck to you both Lucinda and Heather! How exciting. Hopefully the weekend will keep you both occupied :)

Heather - That might be hard! Hopefully you will be learning alot so the day will go fast! Best of luck to you!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lucinda7981

ashknowsbest said:


> lucinda - yay for being PUPO! Congrats, enjoy it. Stick babies stick!

Thanks Ash....quick question....are monitoring hours in manhattan 7-8AM on weekdays and do people get there before 7 and wait in the lobby or something?
Im just asking because i have a 8 am training the day of my beta.


----------



## Lucinda7981

wannabemomma said:


> Good luck to you both Lucinda and Heather! How exciting. Hopefully the weekend will keep you both occupied :)
> 
> Heather - That might be hard! Hopefully you will be learning alot so the day will go fast! Best of luck to you!!:thumbup:

Yes i have some kiddie parties to attend this weekend so that will keep me occupied!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Heather11 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> Wanna and Ash- good news!!! Thinking of you both and hopeful for continued good news!
> 
> Heather is next to test right??? :).
> 
> Xur- sorry I know you've told me but when is retreival?
> 
> Eeek my beta is schedule for 5/23, but I don't think I will be able to wait that long!!! Argh this week needs to go by quickly!!!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting we both have beta on the same day :)Click to expand...
> 
> That is so exciting! I am a little jealous you got two!! haha I just want this to work so badly!!! The worst part of my beta is I am going to be in training all day at work....I am not going to be able to pay attention as I will just be staring at the phone the whole time! :flower:Click to expand...

I will be at a training the day of beta so i have to make super woman moves that morning so i can go get my blood drawn and still make it by 8 AM!


----------



## ashknowsbest

lucinda - the NY office gets super busy during the week. Yes monitoring hours are from 7-8AM ... if I were you I would try to get there by 7 on the dot because then you'll be the first one in and out. Today for example, I waited about 45 minutes just to get my blood drawn and then I had to wait longer for the u/s. Get there at 7 and you should be good :) During my first IVF cycle I got there around 6:45 and had to wait since they weren't open yet. I hope your beta is nice and high!


----------



## Lucinda7981

ashknowsbest said:


> lucinda - the NY office gets super busy during the week. Yes monitoring hours are from 7-8AM ... if I were you I would try to get there by 7 on the dot because then you'll be the first one in and out. Today for example, I waited about 45 minutes just to get my blood drawn and then I had to wait longer for the u/s. Get there at 7 and you should be good :) During my first IVF cycle I got there around 6:45 and had to wait since they weren't open yet. I hope your beta is nice and high!

Yes i plan on being there before 7 AM so i can hopefully be in and out...so i guess when you get there early you wait on the first fl or do they let you go up to the 10th fl?


----------



## ashknowsbest

They let you go up


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back from my appointment this morning. I'm triggering tonight .. not sure how yet. They want to trigger me with lupron and the off brand HCG instead of ovidrel because of my E2 levels. They said they'll know more when they get my b/w results back today. This was a different doctor then yesterday but he said I should get 20+ eggs just like the other doctor so I'm having mixed feelings about it. I'm just hoping they're good quality ....


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> Just got back from my appointment this morning. I'm triggering tonight .. not sure how yet. They want to trigger me with lupron and the off brand HCG instead of ovidrel because of my E2 levels. They said they'll know more when they get my b/w results back today. This was a different doctor then yesterday but he said I should get 20+ eggs just like the other doctor so I'm having mixed feelings about it. I'm just hoping they're good quality ....

That's wonderful ASH, I triggered last night so we will be testing together! I took a prego test this morning just to make sure that we didn't screw up the trigger ( I was half asleep) and there were 2 dark lines so it worked just fine. You and I will both be getting a lot of eggs it seems. Praying for both of us that some are PERFECT!:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

xur - what time did they have your take your trigger? I remember last IVF they had me take it at midnight! I was pretty much half asleep like you :haha: I'm hoping this time they have me take it sooner. I will be keeping you in my thoughts tomorrow and hope that you get some awesome embryos!


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> Just got back from my appointment this morning. I'm triggering tonight .. not sure how yet. They want to trigger me with lupron and the off brand HCG instead of ovidrel because of my E2 levels. They said they'll know more when they get my b/w results back today. This was a different doctor then yesterday but he said I should get 20+ eggs just like the other doctor so I'm having mixed feelings about it. I'm just hoping they're good quality ....

Sounds like things are going great! This is so exciting!!


----------



## Heather11

Have any of you had any side effects from PIO?? I haven't really had any bad side effects except I am STARVING all of the time! Is that normal? I am trying to figure out if this is the hormones or the stress of having to wait!


----------



## typeA TTC

I didnt have an py side effects from the PIO. I was starving on the steroids they made me take but other than a few cramps I didn't have any SE from PIO. 

these PIO shots are MUCH better for me now. I don't dread them as much and DH has gotten really good at giving them to me so it's not bad!


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> xur - what time did they have your take your trigger? I remember last IVF they had me take it at midnight! I was pretty much half asleep like you :haha: I'm hoping this time they have me take it sooner. I will be keeping you in my thoughts tomorrow and hope that you get some awesome embryos!

I triggered at midnight. Originally they called and said 11:30 then they called back and said based on my blood work to trigger at midnight. Thank you for your words of encouragement :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I think you're hungry because of all of the hormones, not sure it's related to the PIO.


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> xur - what time did they have your take your trigger? I remember last IVF they had me take it at midnight! I was pretty much half asleep like you :haha: I'm hoping this time they have me take it sooner. I will be keeping you in my thoughts tomorrow and hope that you get some awesome embryos!
> 
> I triggered at midnight. Originally they called and said 11:30 then they called back and said based on my blood work to trigger at midnight. Thank you for your words of encouragement :)Click to expand...

Wow that is late! I triggered at 9:30pm!


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> I think you're hungry because of all of the hormones, not sure it's related to the PIO.

This is horrible I don't need to gain all this weight before pregnancy! Haha!


----------



## ashknowsbest

heather - I eat all the time anyways so I just enjoyed it :haha: My OH on the other hand gets mad because I don't like to eat alone so every time I eat he has to eat a little something! You'll be okay, just enjoy it!


----------



## typeA TTC

Heather I know the feeling. I gained 6lbs that I didn't need to gain during IVF! Ugh! I can't afford to gain!


----------



## Heather11

typeA TTC said:


> Heather I know the feeling. I gained 6lbs that I didn't need to gain during IVF! Ugh! I can't afford to gain!

I can't either! But I feel like I am starving only a couple hour after I eat! It is crazy!!!!


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey ladies! I am transfering on Monday! All looks good and my lining is building! woohoo

Heather - I actually had that same side effect from the PIO. It also made me very tired all the time. I had to force myself to snack on carrots and fruit. However, before I knew I was pregnant I was bringing mushrooms because I LOVED them. All of a sudden I thought they tasted like dirt and couldnt stomach the thought of eating them.........


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies !

heather - I gained 8lbs during IVF and didnt do anything different except I didnt work out. 

Lucinda - woohoo fxed for you hun!

afm - ER was today.....they got 9 eggies so I get my fert report tomorrow. My right ovary was stunted by a dominant follicle so though I wished I had more eggs, I am grateful for what I got. I will be putting back 2, depending on how many survive these next 5 days. If they are not good quality I will push for 3....but i am 37 and my eggs are on the old side!!!


----------



## Heather11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies !
> 
> heather - I gained 8lbs during IVF and didnt do anything different except I didnt work out.
> 
> Lucinda - woohoo fxed for you hun!
> 
> afm - ER was today.....they got 9 eggies so I get my fert report tomorrow. My right ovary was stunted by a dominant follicle so though I wished I had more eggs, I am grateful for what I got. I will be putting back 2, depending on how many survive these next 5 days. If they are not good quality I will push for 3....but i am 37 and my eggs are on the old side!!!

Yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## xurfingers

Hi Ladies... I'm still shaking off the anesthesia from retrieval but I am happy to announce that they were able to retrieve 20 eggs this morning! I'm am so relieved.


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanna - yay for transfer on Monday :happydance:

ttcbaby - how was the fert report? I'm hoping all 9 fertilized girl :hugs:

heather and lucinda - how are you girls feeling?

xur - I think your retrieval was today ?? How'd it go! I hope you're feeling okay and they got lots of eggs! 

AFM - I go in at 10AM and I'm beyond excited to see how this protocol treated me egg quality! They're also talking about putting me on estrogen tablets after the retrieval because we triggered with lupron and hcg ... I'm guessing maybe the lupron suppresses estrogen so they just want to make sure it stays at a good level. The only thing scary about that is that my estrogen is already around 5,000! How much higher do they want it?! :haha:


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Hi Ladies... I'm still shaking off the anesthesia from retrieval but I am happy to announce that they were able to retrieve 20 eggs this morning! I'm am so relieved.

WOOOOHOOOOO!!!! You go girl!! :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

xur - we were posting at the same time! I'm so happy they got 20 eggs :happydance: Congratulations! I hope the anestesia doesn't bother you too much, and let us know the fert report tomorrow asap girl!


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> wanna - yay for transfer on Monday :happydance:
> 
> ttcbaby - how was the fert report? I'm hoping all 9 fertilized girl :hugs:
> 
> heather and lucinda - how are you girls feeling?
> 
> xur - I think your retrieval was today ?? How'd it go! I hope you're feeling okay and they got lots of eggs!
> 
> AFM - I go in at 10AM and I'm beyond excited to see how this protocol treated me egg quality! They're also talking about putting me on estrogen tablets after the retrieval because we triggered with lupron and hcg ... I'm guessing maybe the lupron suppresses estrogen so they just want to make sure it stays at a good level. The only thing scary about that is that my estrogen is already around 5,000! How much higher do they want it?! :haha:

Feeling ok....just a little crampy. Not sure if that is normal or not! :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

heather - I think it's normal. I had it with both of my cycles. :) Lots of ladies are crampy too throughout their first trimester!


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> heather - I think it's normal. I had it with both of my cycles. :) Lots of ladies are crampy too throughout their first trimester!

I also still cannot stop eating!


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: What kinds of things are you craving and eating?


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> :haha: What kinds of things are you craving and eating?

I am cravy salty cheesy stuff...but trying to eat healthy. Had a nice salad for lunch....it was not at all satisfying lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

xurfinger - wow that is awesome hun! I think that is a great number...drink your gatorade and rest up!

ash - good luck tomorrow hun!

heather - sorry I am on and off these days but did you get a bfp???? I certainly hope so!

afm - I got my fert report today and it says
9 eggs retrieved,
4 fertilized naturally through IVF
3 fertilized through ICSI
So we have 7 embies growing.....the other 2 were immature. 

I do hope that was enough, I keep on thinking if only my right ovary didnt get stunted by the dominant follicle ya know...I would have had more to play with....but oh well...it is what it is!


----------



## Heather11

ttcbaby117 said:


> xurfinger - wow that is awesome hun! I think that is a great number...drink your gatorade and rest up!
> 
> ash - good luck tomorrow hun!
> 
> heather - sorry I am on and off these days but did you get a bfp???? I certainly hope so!
> 
> afm - I got my fert report today and it says
> 9 eggs retrieved,
> 4 fertilized naturally through IVF
> 3 fertilized through ICSI
> So we have 7 embies growing.....the other 2 were immature.
> 
> I do hope that was enough, I keep on thinking if only my right ovary didnt get stunted by the dominant follicle ya know...I would have had more to play with....but oh well...it is what it is!

I only had 7 too! I had 12 eggs, but only 7 were mature enough to be fertilized and all of mine were fertilized through icsi! I am sure it is enough. :happydance:

Haha I wish I had gotten a BFP already! I am only 7DPO. Only had my trasnfer on Tuesday!:winkwink:


----------



## ashknowsbest

heather - did you freeze any? Sorry if you already said I just must have missed it! 

ttc - Congratulations on 7 embies!


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> heather - did you freeze any? Sorry if you already said I just must have missed it!
> 
> ttc - Congratulations on 7 embies!

Hope so....they were looking to freeze 3, but I have not gotten the report yet! The other 3 were lagging and not expected to catch up in time!


----------



## xurfingers

Fertilization report. 2 eggs were immature, and 4 didn't fertilize properly so we have 14 embryos! I could not be more pleased. I just pray our embryos are strong and healthy :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

congrats xurfingers! That's great!


----------



## xurfingers

It's been a long night and day. I have had a lot of discomfort from the ER. I really hope it subsides soon. I was under the impression that it wouldn't hurt this bad :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Xur - it'll get better soon. Are you bloated mostly and that's what's making you feel uncomfortable? Or is it just painful like sharp pains? You may have a tad bit of OHSS. 

AFM - had ER this morning. Got 28 eggs. I was soooo sore this morning before ER but I'm feeling better now that they got them out and drained all of the follicular fluid. I'm actually heading down to atlantic city with my honey to play blackjack and texas hold em poker. Fert report tomorrow and I can't wait!


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> Xur - it'll get better soon. Are you bloated mostly and that's what's making you feel uncomfortable? Or is it just painful like sharp pains? You may have a tad bit of OHSS.
> 
> AFM - had ER this morning. Got 28 eggs. I was soooo sore this morning before ER but I'm feeling better now that they got them out and drained all of the follicular fluid. I'm actually heading down to atlantic city with my honey to play blackjack and texas hold em poker. Fert report tomorrow and I can't wait!

I am bloated and sore. It hurts to change positions. I was told that I had to be catheterized because my bladder was just to full and that's causing bladder spasms when I pee. I am hoping that it's all worth it because I don't wanna do this crap again. 

Ash, awesome count! Hope most are quality eggies :)


----------



## wannabemomma

Hope you feel better soon Xur! Make sure to drink plenty of fluids to fight of OHSS.

Ash - Good luck! great way to stay occupied while those embies are forming! 28 is an amazing number!!

AFM - transfer on Monday..... so nervous about the thaw. I guess that is in God's hands and I shouldnt worry. Also, anyone doing Heprin injections?? OMG. I am sooo bruised from them....It is worse then Menapur. It is 2x a day in the tummy. It just looks extremely bad! The pharmacist did warn me when I picked it up. However, I guess I will also pick up a one piece because this would not be pretty in a two piece swimsuit!

If I could figure out how to change my picture on here I would also upload a picture to show you!


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm about to do heparin tomorrow. Ugh. Not looking foward to it!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Xur hope you feel better soon n that you don't have to do this again....praying for your embies to make it ;)
Ash great results and a great idea to distract yourself while you wait for your fertilization results....praying for a great fertilization report!


----------



## xurfingers

Well, I managed to stay in bed alllll day yesterday. Today, I still have pain in my lower abdomen but it's not as bad as yesterday. I got out of bed and showered this morning. Now I am vegging on the coach. My appetite has picked up... I'm assuming from the progesterone injections. My stomach is tender and bloated today. I have been drinking gaterade today and I'm hoping that it helps.


----------



## xurfingers

Ash, what the report for today????


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hopefully I'll know in an hour or so. They normally don't call until 1. I'm getting anxious though! I'm glad you are feeling better. The Gatorade should help.


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Fertilization report. 2 eggs were immature, and 4 didn't fertilize properly so we have 14 embryos! I could not be more pleased. I just pray our embryos are strong and healthy :)

Woohoo so awesome!!


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> Xur - it'll get better soon. Are you bloated mostly and that's what's making you feel uncomfortable? Or is it just painful like sharp pains? You may have a tad bit of OHSS.
> 
> AFM - had ER this morning. Got 28 eggs. I was soooo sore this morning before ER but I'm feeling better now that they got them out and drained all of the follicular fluid. I'm actually heading down to atlantic city with my honey to play blackjack and texas hold em poker. Fert report tomorrow and I can't wait!

Ash that is amazing! 28 eggs!!


----------



## Heather11

I am dying to take a pregnancy test but I am visiting my parents out of time. I am attempting to at least wait until Monday!


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> I am dying to take a pregnancy test but I am visiting my parents out of time. I am attempting to at least wait until Monday!

Just sneak and take one... I'm dying to know too!!! Lol


----------



## xurfingers

Ash, any word yet? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## ashknowsbest

xur - glad you're feeling better! 

heather- you can test early if you want but just make sure you don't get discouraged if it is a BFN because it is early.

AFM - I got my fert report. 28 retrieved, 14 mature, 12 fertilized with ICSI :happydance: Such an improvement from last time. The first time I had 25 retrieved only 10 fertilized and 3 made it to day 5 but the one wasn't worth saving. The second time I had 25 retrieved 7 fertilized so it's looking great this time around! Transfer is on Wednesday! :happydance:


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> xur - glad you're feeling better!
> 
> heather- you can test early if you want but just make sure you don't get discouraged if it is a BFN because it is early.
> 
> AFM - I got my fert report. 28 retrieved, 14 mature, 12 fertilized with ICSI :happydance: Such an improvement from last time. The first time I had 25 retrieved only 10 fertilized and 3 made it to day 5 but the one wasn't worth saving. The second time I had 25 retrieved 7 fertilized so it's looking great this time around! Transfer is on Wednesday! :happydance:

That's terrific Ash! I hope you are feeling a sense of relief now. Sounds like a successful cycle to me! Good luck Hun :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Heather- I would wait until Monday! I got a faint faint faint. Thought it was an evap faint. Bfp on day 6 after 5 day transfer! If you test early....don't get discouraged. 

This may sound like the stupidest question ever but do you think I harmed my little ball of cells growing inside me by hitting a large pothole today in a golf cart? I'm thinking there is a lot of protection at this point for the embryo. But I can't help but be concerned. :(


----------



## xurfingers

typeA TTC said:


> Heather- I would wait until Monday! I got a faint faint faint. Thought it was an evap faint. Bfp on day 6 after 5 day transfer! If you test early....don't get discouraged.
> 
> This may sound like the stupidest question ever but do you think I harmed my little ball of cells growing inside me by hitting a large pothole today in a golf cart? I'm thinking there is a lot of protection at this point for the embryo. But I can't help but be concerned. :(

No, no, no! You and baby are fine. Stressing over it will do more harm than anything else! Your baby is the size of a poppy seed with plenty of cushion around it :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Xur- thank you!!!! Thank you. Thank you. I just needed someone else to tell me it was ok, if that makes sense? I thought it was okay but I'm not used to thinking of every single thing!

Started heparin shots today! Ugh. So now I have the progesterone, heparin (2xs a day), baby aspirin, vitamins, and calcium. What a cocktail!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow ash and xurfinger those are awesome reports!!!!

Heather - how many frosties did you get, I hope I get some  I can't wait for you to test!!!!


----------



## xurfingers

Just got our day 3 report on our embies... We are going to be a blast transfer on Tuesday :) We have (5) 8 cell grades 4+2+2+2+1, (3) 6 cell grade4+ 2, 5 cell grade 4, 4 cell grade 4., and so forth. None have arrested yet but I would say a few are close. I talked to the doctor about transferring 3 because only 1 is perfect at this point and he said it's a possibility. Soooo, the wait and stress continues....


----------



## MMW430

Heather11 said:


> I am dying to take a pregnancy test but I am visiting my parents out of time. I am attempting to at least wait until Monday!

I got my BFP on 6dp5dt. It wasn't super dark, but it darkened over a few days. I just couldn't wait. I was fully expecting a negative though.


----------



## Heather11

typeA TTC said:


> Heather- I would wait until Monday! I got a faint faint faint. Thought it was an evap faint. Bfp on day 6 after 5 day transfer! If you test early....don't get discouraged.
> 
> This may sound like the stupidest question ever but do you think I harmed my little ball of cells growing inside me by hitting a large pothole today in a golf cart? I'm thinking there is a lot of protection at this point for the embryo. But I can't help but be concerned. :(


Thanks!! I think I am going to try a FRER tomorrow morning! Argh! I am just so nervous I want this to work so badly! :wacko:


----------



## Heather11

So I caved and tested this morning......

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/PrincssHocky/p1.jpg

Eeeek I got so excited I used a digi too and it confirmed my pale line! For some reason the digi won't upoload, but I will try again after work!

Now just praying for a sticky sticky bean! :winkwink:


----------



## MMW430

Heather: congrats! So exciting!


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> So I caved and tested this morning......
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/PrincssHocky/p1.jpg
> 
> Eeeek I got so excited I used a digi too and it confirmed my pale line! For some reason the digi won't upoload, but I will try again after work!
> 
> Now just praying for a sticky sticky bean! :winkwink:

Congratulations!!!! Wow, we are 3/3... Unbelievable!!!! Best wishes!


----------



## ashknowsbest

heather - congratulations! :happydance: Have a happy and healthy 9 months! 

xur - how are you feeling? When is your transfer?


----------



## Heather11

MMW430 said:


> Heather: congrats! So exciting!




xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> So I caved and tested this morning......
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/PrincssHocky/p1.jpg
> 
> Eeeek I got so excited I used a digi too and it confirmed my pale line! For some reason the digi won't upoload, but I will try again after work!
> 
> Now just praying for a sticky sticky bean! :winkwink:
> 
> Congratulations!!!! Wow, we are 3/3... Unbelievable!!!! Best wishes!Click to expand...




ashknowsbest said:


> heather - congratulations! :happydance: Have a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> xur - how are you feeling? When is your transfer?


Thanks ladies!! I am still in disbelief!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Congrats!!!


----------



## xurfingers

Ash, my transfer is tomorrow morning :) Hoping to keep our winning streak alive!


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Ash, my transfer is tomorrow morning :) Hoping to keep our winning streak alive!

Woohoo that is so exciting!!!


----------



## hmommy219

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> So I caved and tested this morning......
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/PrincssHocky/p1.jpg
> 
> Eeeek I got so excited I used a digi too and it confirmed my pale line! For some reason the digi won't upoload, but I will try again after work!
> 
> Now just praying for a sticky sticky bean! :winkwink:
> 
> Congratulations!!!! Wow, we are 3/3... Unbelievable!!!! Best wishes!Click to expand...

Wooohoooo! Congrats! Everyone in this group is doing so well. :happydance:


----------



## xurfingers

I have been poas everyday since the trigger waiting for it to leave my system... Actually hoping it would be out before the transfer. Well, it's been 7 days since I triggered (right??) and I'm still testing positive. I read that it's 1 day for every 1000 units of hcg used to trigger for it to disappear... Hmmm, my metabolism must suck! Lol I used 7,500 to trigger, BTW.


----------



## xurfingers

I just checked the calendar. Today is day 6 past trigger.


----------



## pcsoph2890

Did my er today. Got 20 eggs. They'll all me tomorrow morning to let me know how ma y fertiliser (we did icsi) and they'll let me know whether it'll be day 3 or 5 tea after - I'm hoping for day 5 blastocyst!!!!

Feeling a little tender now.


----------



## typeA TTC

Xur- so maybe test in 2 days and see if you still get a positive? Hopefully it leaves soon, only to come back FOR REAL!!

I have now done 3 betas and they are progressing nicely. I've been having some dull cramps and pulling so I asked for a beta this morning, it was good! So now I try not to worry....which is extremely hard!!


----------



## MMW430

Beta confirmed pregnancy! I have to go for a recheck next Tuesday, and then if everything goes okay, the following week will be a scan. She told me the numbers were good, and if all goes as planned, baby will be here January 21!


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo!!!


----------



## hmommy219

MMW430 said:


> Beta confirmed pregnancy! I have to go for a recheck next Tuesday, and then if everything goes okay, the following week will be a scan. She told me the numbers were good, and if all goes as planned, baby will be here January 21!

Awesome news! Congrats to you!


----------



## xurfingers

Wonderful news from the pregnant mama's! :) I am so glad to hear that everything is progressing and those beta numbers are good. That will be the most stressful part for me if I poas and it's positive. I have had bad luck with beta being low so fingers crossed!


----------



## ashknowsbest

wow so much great news on this thread! 

MMW - congratulations on a great beta! :happydance:

typeA - glad to hear that your beta was good! 

xur - transfer tomorrow right?! I'll be 1 day behind you and I can't wait! I'm a little nervous though that it's not going to work ... after 2 failed IVFs you get a little jaded by it all.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Heather - woohoo...congrats hun...

Ash and xur - fxed for you guys!!!

PC - awesome number on the ER rest up hun.

AFM - I transferred 2 perfect blasts today....everything went smoothly....OTD is May30th....the other 5 embies are doing great and tomorrow I will find out how many we can freeze.


----------



## xurfingers

Ash - yes, tomorrow is my transfer. I am so excited and nervous at the same time. I totally understand disappointment. I ve miscarried 2 pregnancies in the past 8 months and there's no exact reason why... Just best guess by the doctors. I know that you must have so many emotions to deal with because you've dealt with disappointment also. The bright side is that you did the antagonist protocol this time and that may be what you've needed all along. How did your 3 day embies update go?


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> Heather - woohoo...congrats hun...
> 
> Ash and xur - fxed for you guys!!!
> 
> PC - awesome number on the ER rest up hun.
> 
> AFM - I transferred 2 perfect blasts today....everything went smoothly....OTD is May30th....the other 5 embies are doing great and tomorrow I will find out how many we can freeze.

Wow! That's wonderful! Best of luck to you and I wish you patience as you wait to test. I sure hope I have some perfect blasts tomorrow :)


----------



## Heather11

MMW430 said:


> Beta confirmed pregnancy! I have to go for a recheck next Tuesday, and then if everything goes okay, the following week will be a scan. She told me the numbers were good, and if all goes as planned, baby will be here January 21!

Wooohooo so exciting!!!


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> I have been poas everyday since the trigger waiting for it to leave my system... Actually hoping it would be out before the transfer. Well, it's been 7 days since I triggered (right??) and I'm still testing positive. I read that it's 1 day for every 1000 units of hcg used to trigger for it to disappear... Hmmm, my metabolism must suck! Lol I used 7,500 to trigger, BTW.

I think mine was out in about 8 days or so!


----------



## ashknowsbest

xur - so sorry for your losses, we can get through this though! There is light at the end of the tunnel :hugs: I know this is probably weird to hear but sometimes I wish I did have a chemical pregnancy or a miscarriage just to know I CAN get pregnant. In the 2 years 7 months that we've been trying I haven't once had either of those scenarios happen to me. It's very scary. I don't get a 3 day embryo update, sadly! I wish I did but not the case. I think they just want me to relax and not get caught up in what's happening. I find out the case with my embryos when I get there on day 5 but if something were wrong they would have called me today to come in for a 3 day transfer so things are looking good I assume :)

ttc - yay! PUPO girl! I hope the next couple of days fly by so you can start testing! Will you test early?


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> xur - so sorry for your losses, we can get through this though! There is light at the end of the tunnel :hugs: I know this is probably weird to hear but sometimes I wish I did have a chemical pregnancy or a miscarriage just to know I CAN get pregnant. In the 2 years 7 months that we've been trying I haven't once had either of those scenarios happen to me. It's very scary. I don't get a 3 day embryo update, sadly! I wish I did but not the case. I think they just want me to relax and not get caught up in what's happening. I find out the case with my embryos when I get there on day 5 but if something were wrong they would have called me today to come in for a 3 day transfer so things are looking good I assume :)
> 
> ttc - yay! PUPO girl! I hope the next couple of days fly by so you can start testing! Will you test early?

I can definitely see your point. I doubt this makes you feel better but sometimes it takes several tries. Gosh, I know that sucks but I think you're covering the odds with this third try. IVF success rates are like 33 percent which means 3 tries for success on average. Don't dispare. You still have your youth, plenty of time, and doctor's are perfecting this process more and more every year! There is always hope. :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> xur - so sorry for your losses, we can get through this though! There is light at the end of the tunnel :hugs: I know this is probably weird to hear but sometimes I wish I did have a chemical pregnancy or a miscarriage just to know I CAN get pregnant. In the 2 years 7 months that we've been trying I haven't once had either of those scenarios happen to me. It's very scary. I don't get a 3 day embryo update, sadly! I wish I did but not the case. I think they just want me to relax and not get caught up in what's happening. I find out the case with my embryos when I get there on day 5 but if something were wrong they would have called me today to come in for a 3 day transfer so things are looking good I assume :)
> 
> ttc - yay! PUPO girl! I hope the next couple of days fly by so you can start testing! Will you test early?
> 
> I can definitely see your point. I doubt this makes you feel better but sometimes it takes several tries. Gosh, I know that sucks but I think you're covering the odds with this third try. IVF success rates are like 33 percent which means 3 tries for success on average. Don't dispare. You still have your youth, plenty of time, and doctor's are perfecting this process more and more every year! There is always hope. :hugs:Click to expand...

Third times a charm!!! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls :hugs:

If my hubby wasn't 40 I would wait but he's getting older and I don't want him to be too old when our kids are in their 20's. I want him to be able to enjoy their life ya know?


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> If my hubby wasn't 40 I would wait but he's getting older and I don't want him to be too old when our kids are in their 20's. I want him to be able to enjoy their life ya know?

There are a couple of us gals in here that know all about 40, because it's coming soon! LOL Don't worry about age hun. People are very vibrant and sassy in their later years now days. He keeps up with you now, right! Wink wink!


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: He does! And I know he will no matter what age. He's the best! We really would love to start our family. He already has 1 kid from his previous marriage but he's older and it's complicated ....


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> :haha: He does! And I know he will no matter what age. He's the best! We really would love to start our family. He already has 1 kid from his previous marriage but he's older and it's complicated ....

I understand. My hubby is almost 10 years younger than me. My oldest is 16. 11 years between them. It was weird at first but now it's not an issue at all. I really thought I was done having children until I met my hubby :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Goodness how did you guys do it? It's such a problem for us with his son. Not really the age thing too much but just Jason (my OH) getting married again after the divorce from Eric's (Jason's sons) mom. She told Eric so much bad stuff about our relationship that Jason and Eric no longer talk right now ... obviously not Jason's choice but Eric is 15 and he's at that age where he is kind of rebelling against his parents anyways ... you know teenage years and it's just hard on Jason ... I feel so bad but don't really know what to do. We've tried EVERYTHING! Except making me go away which is what his son used to always say he wanted.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Nope, not testing early....DH won't let me lol, but we will see how I feel.


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> Goodness how did you guys do it? It's such a problem for us with his son. Not really the age thing too much but just Jason (my OH) getting married again after the divorce from Eric's (Jason's sons) mom. She told Eric so much bad stuff about our relationship that Jason and Eric no longer talk right now ... obviously not Jason's choice but Eric is 15 and he's at that age where he is kind of rebelling against his parents anyways ... you know teenage years and it's just hard on Jason ... I feel so bad but don't really know what to do. We've tried EVERYTHING! Except making me go away which is what his son used to always say he wanted.

My boys were very young when we divorced. They grew up without that loyalty. I think it's childish for any parent to talk down about the other to their children... Even if it's true. Children will form their own opinions someday. They shouldn't adapt a bitter parents attitude. As far as teenagers are concerned... Oh boy! They are a handful. Don't take that part personally. They really are a pain in the ass. Full of attitude and hormones. I love my boys but I can't wait for them to mature. This problem you are having will get better with time, I promise. Stay patient and loving.


----------



## pcsoph2890

Hey guys. I had er on Monday
20 eggs retrieved
14mature and injected with sperm
9 fertilized

They want to go to day five blastocyst stage. Just allowed one transfer on nhs. So hope there are enough for frozen, which after frozen can have two put back in at a time until they are all used up!!!


----------



## Heather11

pcsoph2890 said:


> Hey guys. I had er on Monday
> 20 eggs retrieved
> 14mature and injected with sperm
> 9 fertilized
> 
> They want to go to day five blastocyst stage. Just allowed one transfer on nhs. So hope there are enough for frozen, which after frozen can have two put back in at a time until they are all used up!!!

Awesome!!!


----------



## Heather11

Xur good luck today!!!


----------



## Heather11

So I tested again this morning and it was still so light. Should I be worried!? I am so afraid of another chemical pregnancy. Thursday cannot get here soon enough!


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> Xur good luck today!!!

Thank you so much! I think my family has forgotten :( You made me smile.


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> So I tested again this morning and it was still so light. Should I be worried!? I am so afraid of another chemical pregnancy. Thursday cannot get here soon enough!

Try a different test. FRER always showed faint lines for me until my beta reached around 300 +. I doubt it's that high for you yet hun.


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Xur good luck today!!!
> 
> Thank you so much! I think my family has forgotten :( You made me smile.Click to expand...

:flower: I'm sure everything will be great!! What time do you go!?


----------



## ashknowsbest

xur - good luck today! I'm sure it will go fine. Let us know though! :hugs:

heather - I don't think you need to worry. Just wait for beta, you'll feel much better :hugs:

pcs - congrats on 20 eggs! Woohoo! :happydance:

AFM - work today, lots of homework and then I'll be going in for transfer tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Xur good luck today!!!
> 
> Thank you so much! I think my family has forgotten :( You made me smile.Click to expand...
> 
> :flower: I'm sure everything will be great!! What time do you go!?Click to expand...

On our way there now! ET in 1 hour :)


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Xur good luck today!!!
> 
> Thank you so much! I think my family has forgotten :( You made me smile.Click to expand...
> 
> :flower: I'm sure everything will be great!! What time do you go!?Click to expand...
> 
> On our way there now! ET in 1 hour :)Click to expand...

YAY!!!!!!


----------



## xurfingers

Well, we are back from our transfer. Everything went well. We transferred 2 perfect blasts (I wanted 3 but the third was showing abnormalities). Doctor gave us a 65 % chance of pregnancy. We are so happy :)


----------



## MMW430

xurfingers said:


> Well, we are back from our transfer. Everything went well. We transferred 2 perfect blasts (I wanted 3 but the third was showing abnormalities). Doctor gave us a 65 % chance of pregnancy. We are so happy :)

So exciting!! How long are you going to hold off before testing?!


----------



## xurfingers

They were early blasts so probably 6 days... Memorial Day.


----------



## MMW430

xurfingers said:


> They were early blasts so probably 6 days... Memorial Day.

The wait was killing me, but I forced myself to wait 6 days, and I had a very strong bfp, which makes me think I could have tested earlier.

I hope it works out for you like it did for me! Honestly, I really feel like ivf was the best thing I could have ever done. It was worth it.


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> They were early blasts so probably 6 days... Memorial Day.
> 
> The wait was killing me, but I forced myself to wait 6 days, and I had a very strong bfp, which makes me think I could have tested earlier.
> 
> I hope it works out for you like it did for me! Honestly, I really feel like ivf was the best thing I could have ever done. It was worth it.Click to expand...

It will go by quickly. I will be busy with work, cleaning, cooking dinners, kids, etc. Lol Thanks for the well wishes. My FS seemed very enthusiastic and pleased so I'm thinking things will work out. Hopefully we are all having babies around the same time :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

xur - congratulations xur! You're PUPO! :happydance: Any to freeze?


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Well, we are back from our transfer. Everything went well. We transferred 2 perfect blasts (I wanted 3 but the third was showing abnormalities). Doctor gave us a 65 % chance of pregnancy. We are so happy :)

YAY!!!! :happydance: So excited for you!


----------



## Heather11

MMW430 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> They were early blasts so probably 6 days... Memorial Day.
> 
> The wait was killing me, but I forced myself to wait 6 days, and I had a very strong bfp, which makes me think I could have tested earlier.
> 
> I hope it works out for you like it did for me! Honestly, I really feel like ivf was the best thing I could have ever done. It was worth it.Click to expand...

The wait is killing me too! I have positives tests but don't want to be excited until I hear about my beta!!! I have to wait until Thursday! Boo!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Xur. That is awesome. We got 1 frostie.....I was hoping for more. How many did you get?


----------



## xurfingers

Hi Ladies, I am expecting a call this morning from the fertility center. They wanted to let our other embryos grow one more day so I will update as soon as they call me. I have been lounging around since yesterday. My ovaries are sore from the transfer. They had to push so hard on my stomach to get a clear view of my uterus with the ultrasound because my big fat ovary was in the way! Lol


----------



## xurfingers

Just got the call. All of our remaining embryos, 14 of them, are either not viable or arrested overnight. Such a bummer but we are praying that the 2 beautiful embryos we got will be all that we needed :)


----------



## xurfingers

Ash, best of luck during your transfer! Please let me know how it went :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

It went well. 6 were still growing so we transferred 2. The one was 4BD. The other they didn't specify quality but said it was a little bit behind. They said that all of the embryos are slow growing. They will let us know tomorrow how many they are able to freeze. I'm upset and have been crying but ill deal. Thanks for all the support girlz :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

ashknowsbest said:


> It went well. 6 were still growing so we transferred 2. The one was 4BD. The other they didn't specify quality but said it was a little bit behind. They said that all of the embryos are slow growing. They will let us know tomorrow how many they are able to freeze. I'm upset and have been crying but ill deal. Thanks for all the support girlz :hugs:

Ash, hun I don't know what to say. I totally get why you are upset so it's hard for me to find the right words of comfort when I know that nothing I can say will make it better. I will say that perfect babies come from not so perfect embryos every day. Stay focused and see this through before you have thoughts of giving up! You have 2 little ones inside you that need you to be strong. I am always here if you want to talk and you can always PM me if it's personal.Sending lots of love and hugs your way.


----------



## MMW430

ashknowsbest said:


> It went well. 6 were still growing so we transferred 2. The one was 4BD. The other they didn't specify quality but said it was a little bit behind. They said that all of the embryos are slow growing. They will let us know tomorrow how many they are able to freeze. I'm upset and have been crying but ill deal. Thanks for all the support girlz :hugs:

Just try to be positive and focus on the 2 they were able to transfer! Like xurf said, perfect babies come from not so perfect embryos all the time.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash. I'm sorry Hun though you aren't out of it far from it actually. I'll think positive for you until you are ready to do so for yourself. Hugs hun


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks girls :hugs:

I think I'm most upset with the fact that I'm 25 and getting shitty quality embryos all the time, even with the change in protocol. I'm on the couch now, relaxing and doing some homework.


----------



## MMW430

ashknowsbest said:


> thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> I think I'm most upset with the fact that I'm 25 and getting shitty quality embryos all the time, even with the change in protocol. I'm on the couch now, relaxing and doing some homework.

You're not alone though. My friend recently did ivf, and she had really shitty embryos. She got none to freeze, they transferred 3, one took, and is now about to have her first. We're both 25, too. :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I know I'm not alone, still sucks. I tried to get them to transfer 3 but they said no because of the risk of triplets and even if you're willing to reduce, there is a change to miscarry that successful pregnancy when you reduce ... I wasn't happy that the doctor wouldn't let me but really didn't have the energy or emotion to argue with him anymore.


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> It went well. 6 were still growing so we transferred 2. The one was 4BD. The other they didn't specify quality but said it was a little bit behind. They said that all of the embryos are slow growing. They will let us know tomorrow how many they are able to freeze. I'm upset and have been crying but ill deal. Thanks for all the support girlz :hugs:

In another thread I post in one of the ladies had only a single embryo and was told it wasn't at all great quality and she delivered identical twins!!! So as hard as it is not to focus on the negative, this can still definitely be your time!! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## xurfingers

I have been feeling little twinges /pinches throughout the day.... Hmmm :)


----------



## xurfingers

Ash, how are you feeling today? Hope you're in good spirits.


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> Xur. That is awesome. We got 1 frostie.....I was hoping for more. How many did you get?

TTC - How are you feeling now that you're 3 days in! Anxious?


----------



## xurfingers

HEATHER, your beta is today! Let us know how it goes! I'm hoping nice and high :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yep. Worried about testing. I am so afraid. What about you?


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> Yep. Worried about testing. I am so afraid. What about you?

I'm getting a little frustrated. I tested again this morning and the trigger is still causing a faint line. It would be great if it would just go away. I have felt little twinges and things since yesterday and I've had feelings of AF that are brief and come and go throughout the day. I, by no means, want to jinx myself but I'm feeling pretty positive at this point. How about you. Have you felt anything?


----------



## Lucinda7981

BFN :( will not start up right away because I just spent over $5,000 this cycle plus the what i spent on the 3 previous cycles (meds and testing)and can't afford to start right away...will be processing all this with my RE this evening....feeling super bummed :/


----------



## Heather11

Lucinda7981 said:


> BFN :( will not start up right away because I just spent over $5,000 this cycle plus the what i spent on the 3 previous cycles (meds and testing)and can't afford to start right away...will be processing all this with my RE this evening....feeling super bummed :/

Awww hunny :hugs: I am so sorry and can only imagine how difficult this is for you!!! We are hear for you to vent and such!!! :flower:


----------



## xurfingers

Lucinda7981 said:


> BFN :( will not start up right away because I just spent over $5,000 this cycle plus the what i spent on the 3 previous cycles (meds and testing)and can't afford to start right away...will be processing all this with my RE this evening....feeling super bummed :/

Lucinda - I've been wondering where you've been and hoping this wasn't the case. I am so sorry hun. I know how frustrated and sad you must be. My thoughts and prayers are with you and hope you decide to continue trying. :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> I have been feeling little twinges /pinches throughout the day.... Hmmm :)

How are you feeling today!!?


----------



## Heather11

Ash how are you feeling today?!?


----------



## Heather11

I had my beta today!! They wanted my beta over 50 and mine was 95! So that looked great! My progesterone was a little low so they are increasing my injections from 1 cc to 1.5 cc and I have another blood test on Saturday! So far so good!!


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> I had my beta today!! They wanted my beta over 50 and mine was 95! So that looked great! My progesterone was a little low so they are increasing my injections from 1 cc to 1.5 cc and I have another blood test on Saturday! So far so good!!

Heather - Wonderful update! Have you gone to www.betabase.info yet to compare your numbers? You transferred 2, right??


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> I have been feeling little twinges /pinches throughout the day.... Hmmm :)
> 
> How are you feeling today!!?Click to expand...

I am feeling tightening of the uterus, 2 separate twinges /pinching areas on opposite sides of my uterus that come and go . Kind of excited about that. I definitely feel like something is happening in there. This is going to be a long wait... I'm hoping if I'm positive that it shows quickly before I become neurotic! Lol


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I had my beta today!! They wanted my beta over 50 and mine was 95! So that looked great! My progesterone was a little low so they are increasing my injections from 1 cc to 1.5 cc and I have another blood test on Saturday! So far so good!!
> 
> Heather - Wonderful update! Have you gone to www.betabase.info yet to compare your numbers? You transferred 2, right??Click to expand...

No I haven't! I will check it out! Nope we only transferred 1!!


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> I have been feeling little twinges /pinches throughout the day.... Hmmm :)
> 
> How are you feeling today!!?Click to expand...
> 
> I am feeling tightening of the uterus, 2 separate twinges /pinching areas on opposite sides of my uterus that come and go . Kind of excited about that. I definitely feel like something is happening in there. This is going to be a long wait... I'm hoping if I'm positive that it shows quickly before I become neurotic! LolClick to expand...

I know that feeling I was driving myself crazy POAS!!!!


----------



## xurfingers

Good afternoon ladies. It's been kind of quiet lately. Is everyone doing okay?


----------



## ttcbaby117

I'm good....having some cramps but not as bad as AF....I climbed some stairs last night and it started I hope I didn't do anything.


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Good afternoon ladies. It's been kind of quiet lately. Is everyone doing okay?

Not much! Anxious for my second beta....had a dream last night that the number was going to be bad :shrug: So I am just so ready to get the number ARGH!!!!

What are you up to?!


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> I'm good....having some cramps but not as bad as AF....I climbed some stairs last night and it started I hope I didn't do anything.

I think you are probably okay and just over did things a bit. As you progress you will get a better idea of what you can do and not do. Your uterus is going through a lot of changes right now. It will ease up with time :) Hope the cramps go away soon.


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon ladies. It's been kind of quiet lately. Is everyone doing okay?
> 
> Not much! Anxious for my second beta....had a dream last night that the number was going to be bad :shrug: So I am just so ready to get the number ARGH!!!!
> 
> What are you up to?!Click to expand...

Aw, I hate dreams like that but it's likely because of your hormones. Try not to worry too much about the beta. It started off very well - not low at all. It will be ultrasound time before you know it! ;-)


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon ladies. It's been kind of quiet lately. Is everyone doing okay?
> 
> Not much! Anxious for my second beta....had a dream last night that the number was going to be bad :shrug: So I am just so ready to get the number ARGH!!!!
> 
> What are you up to?!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, I hate dreams like that but it's likely because of your hormones. Try not to worry too much about the beta. It started off very well - not low at all. It will be ultrasound time before you know it! ;-)Click to expand...

Thanks!! I hope so!!!!


----------



## Heather11

I'm starting to get super super sore with my PIO injections.....anybody else?!?!!?? :cry:


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> I'm starting to get super super sore with my PIO injections.....anybody else?!?!!?? :cry:

Yessss! We tried something new last night. After the injection my hubby rubbed the site really hard with the palm /heal of his wrist for about 10 seconds and today it's not sore.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Heather try a heating pad after injecting

AFM. My boob soreness is decreasing. I hope I'm not out


----------



## Heather11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Heather try a heating pad after injecting
> 
> AFM. My boob soreness is decreasing. I hope I'm not out

I have been using a heating pad so that helps. I wasn't using it consistently so now I guess I need to be more mindful of that!


----------



## Heather11

Had my second beta drawn this morning......now i have to wait for the call! ARGH!! So stressful! :wacko:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck Hun. I guess the stress of this never stops huh?


----------



## Heather11

Got my results!! Everything looks good!! My next draw is Friday! :flower:


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> Got my results!! Everything looks good!! My next draw is Friday! :flower:

That's wonderful Heather! See, bad dreams really don't come true! LOL I hope you feel better and can relax a little until your ultrasound. Have they scheduled that yet?


----------



## xurfingers

Update... Okay, so I've been testing the trigger out so yesterday morning FRER was still showing a faint line. I was really about to get discouraged because I had no idea why or what was really causing it to remain positive. This morning I tested again and it's completely negative ( 4dp5dt) which I am happy about but I have to say, I am a little sad to see the line go... I sure hope it comes back! Any advice on when I should be looking for a positive? 6dp5dt, perhaps???


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> Heather try a heating pad after injecting
> 
> AFM. My boob soreness is decreasing. I hope I'm not out

How are your boobs feeling today? Odd question, huh ! :haha: My boob soreness is usually the worst about 8 hours after my progesterone injection then it eases up throughout the day a little but not much.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Not sure when the line might come back as I am not a tester. My boobs are still hurting but not as much as before. I did some research and found that the trigger is probably out of my system which is why I don't have as many symptoms as I did before. Now of course I am wishing they will return!!!!!


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> Not sure when the line might come back as I am not a tester. My boobs are still hurting but not as much as before. I did some research and found that the trigger is probably out of my system which is why I don't have as many symptoms as I did before. Now of course I am wishing they will return!!!!!

That makes a lot of sense. I never really thought about that! I think I am gonna stop testing for a few days. It seems pointless right now and I'm just driving myself crazy.


----------



## MMW430

I got my positive at 6dp5dt!


----------



## xurfingers

Thanks MMW. I'm thinking that if I get a bfp it's going to be a few more days. According to my notes from January's misfortune, my beta was 21 @13dpo. So, I'm thinking probably by 7dp5dt I should either see something or start worrying. I seriously doubt that anything is going to change until then but I'm still optimistic and feeling positive :)


----------



## xurfingers

Well, I couldn't resist when I came home from work this morning. I held my pee at work all night! It's remarkable and unbelievable and it's not even a squinter... IT'S MY :bfp:!!! I am so thrilled! I knew I felt something!


----------



## xurfingers

Posted image as avatar briefly because I can't figure out any other way of uploading.


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Got my results!! Everything looks good!! My next draw is Friday! :flower:
> 
> That's wonderful Heather! See, bad dreams really don't come true! LOL I hope you feel better and can relax a little until your ultrasound. Have they scheduled that yet?Click to expand...

Not yet! I think they will do that after my next blood test!


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Well, I couldn't resist when I came home from work this morning. I held my pee at work all night! It's remarkable and unbelievable and it's not even a squinter... IT'S MY :bfp:!!! I am so thrilled! I knew I felt something!

WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

This thread is killing it with successes!!!! :flower:


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Well, I couldn't resist when I came home from work this morning. I held my pee at work all night! It's remarkable and unbelievable and it's not even a squinter... IT'S MY :bfp:!!! I am so thrilled! I knew I felt something!
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> This thread is killing it with successes!!!! :flower:Click to expand...

It's kind of unbelievable isn't it! Though it seems we are losing thread members by the day :( It's getting kinda quiet in here.


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Well, I couldn't resist when I came home from work this morning. I held my pee at work all night! It's remarkable and unbelievable and it's not even a squinter... IT'S MY :bfp:!!! I am so thrilled! I knew I felt something!
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> This thread is killing it with successes!!!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> It's kind of unbelievable isn't it! Though it seems we are losing thread members by the day :( It's getting kinda quiet in here.Click to expand...

I know!!

Where is Ash? Haven't seen her on here in a couple of days!!


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Well, I couldn't resist when I came home from work this morning. I held my pee at work all night! It's remarkable and unbelievable and it's not even a squinter... IT'S MY :bfp:!!! I am so thrilled! I knew I felt something!
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> This thread is killing it with successes!!!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> It's kind of unbelievable isn't it! Though it seems we are losing thread members by the day :( It's getting kinda quiet in here.Click to expand...
> 
> I know!!
> 
> Where is Ash? Haven't seen her on here in a couple of days!!Click to expand...

I know. Ash, Lucinda, wannabemomma... And I'm sure I'm still overlooking someone. Makes me kinda sad because we were all communicating so nicely. :(


----------



## mission_mommy

Hii..i was on this thread for a while but stopped posting before my stimming...i was following the posts though!!
Congratulationsss *XURFINGERS*..am so happy you got your BFP!!
I hope you get a great first Beta!!!
Congratulations To all the ladies who got their BFP!
Good luck to all the other ladies who are in their TWW!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Xur. Omg congrats. How many dpo are you. What has your symptoms been. I envy you courage for testing. I just can't build mine up to do it


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo! Congratulations xur! That's awesome! 

I've been silently stalking. I encourage HPTs because the nurse that called with my beta was "looking at the wrong thing" and told me it was negative. Had I not taken HPTs I would have stopped my meds and something very bad could have happened. So I'm all about the HPTs! Congratulations!

We have our first ultrasound on Friday....praying there's something in there!!


----------



## Heather11

typeA TTC said:


> Woohoo! Congratulations xur! That's awesome!
> 
> I've been silently stalking. I encourage HPTs because the nurse that called with my beta was "looking at the wrong thing" and told me it was negative. Had I not taken HPTs I would have stopped my meds and something very bad could have happened. So I'm all about the HPTs! Congratulations!
> 
> We have our first ultrasound on Friday....praying there's something in there!!

wooohoo first ultra sound that is so exciting!!!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm still here just quiet. 

I'm 5dp5dt today, I tested yesterday and it was negative so I'm just hanging out waiting. 

xur - congrats on your BFP! :happydance:

typeA - good luck with your first u/s, I'm sure everything will be fine!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Glad to see you are still around ash! praying your bfn turns into a bfp in the next few days.


----------



## Heather11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Glad to see you are still around ash! praying your bfn turns into a bfp in the next few days.

I'm praying for you as well!! it is still a bit early!!! :dust:


----------



## hmommy219

Ladies, quick question: did you all continue taking your prenatal vitamins throughout your IVF cycle? I just started stimming today, so I'm a little behind ya'll, but I just wanted to check in. 

So exciting to see so many BFPs.. and for the ladies who are waiting, I'm sending boat loads of dust and prayers to ya!!!


----------



## MMW430

hmommy219 said:


> Ladies, quick question: did you all continue taking your prenatal vitamins throughout your IVF cycle? I just started stimming today, so I'm a little behind ya'll, but I just wanted to check in.
> 
> So exciting to see so many BFPs.. and for the ladies who are waiting, I'm sending boat loads of dust and prayers to ya!!!

I definitely kept taking the vitamins! They're so important.


----------



## Heather11

hmommy219 said:


> Ladies, quick question: did you all continue taking your prenatal vitamins throughout your IVF cycle? I just started stimming today, so I'm a little behind ya'll, but I just wanted to check in.
> 
> So exciting to see so many BFPs.. and for the ladies who are waiting, I'm sending boat loads of dust and prayers to ya!!!

I took mine straight through!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes take them!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

6dp5dt BFN. I'm out and not doing anymore treatments for a while. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## xurfingers

Update... Well ladies, I don't know what has happened. 3dp5dt FRER was completely negative. 4dp5dt FRER was completely negative. 5dp5dt unmistakably positive. In fact, DH saw it and I have some great pics of it. Then 6dp5dt TOTALLY NEGATIVE. 7dp5dt totally negative! I am in disbelief! All of the literature I have read pretty much says that the NORM is 9dp5dt for an accurate positive result. I dunno, sigh. It really feels like shit to go from such a high to a crash and burn. I guess I have 2 days to hope for a miracle.


----------



## MMW430

xurfingers said:


> Update... Well ladies, I don't know what has happened. 3dp5dt FRER was completely negative. 4dp5dt FRER was completely negative. 5dp5dt unmistakably positive. In fact, DH saw it and I have some great pics of it. Then 6dp5dt TOTALLY NEGATIVE. 7dp5dt totally negative! I am in disbelief! All of the literature I have read pretty much says that the NORM is 9dp5dt for an accurate positive result. I dunno, sigh. It really feels like shit to go from such a high to a crash and burn. I guess I have 2 days to hope for a miracle.

When is your beta??

And Ash, I'm sorry. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Update... Well ladies, I don't know what has happened. 3dp5dt FRER was completely negative. 4dp5dt FRER was completely negative. 5dp5dt unmistakably positive. In fact, DH saw it and I have some great pics of it. Then 6dp5dt TOTALLY NEGATIVE. 7dp5dt totally negative! I am in disbelief! All of the literature I have read pretty much says that the NORM is 9dp5dt for an accurate positive result. I dunno, sigh. It really feels like shit to go from such a high to a crash and burn. I guess I have 2 days to hope for a miracle.
> 
> When is your beta??
> 
> And Ash, I'm sorry. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. :hugs:Click to expand...

Beta is June 2nd


----------



## MMW430

xurfingers said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Update... Well ladies, I don't know what has happened. 3dp5dt FRER was completely negative. 4dp5dt FRER was completely negative. 5dp5dt unmistakably positive. In fact, DH saw it and I have some great pics of it. Then 6dp5dt TOTALLY NEGATIVE. 7dp5dt totally negative! I am in disbelief! All of the literature I have read pretty much says that the NORM is 9dp5dt for an accurate positive result. I dunno, sigh. It really feels like shit to go from such a high to a crash and burn. I guess I have 2 days to hope for a miracle.
> 
> When is your beta??
> 
> And Ash, I'm sorry. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Beta is June 2ndClick to expand...

Well, I guess they have betas for a reason, right? I mean, my doctor pretty much told me not to do hpt's, that it would just make me crazy....but I did them anyway. I don't think I would lose hope until I got the final word from the doctor.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash aw Hun im so sorry. 

Xur. I have never heard of that. I hope it was a faulty test?


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Update... Well ladies, I don't know what has happened. 3dp5dt FRER was completely negative. 4dp5dt FRER was completely negative. 5dp5dt unmistakably positive. In fact, DH saw it and I have some great pics of it. Then 6dp5dt TOTALLY NEGATIVE. 7dp5dt totally negative! I am in disbelief! All of the literature I have read pretty much says that the NORM is 9dp5dt for an accurate positive result. I dunno, sigh. It really feels like shit to go from such a high to a crash and burn. I guess I have 2 days to hope for a miracle.
> 
> When is your beta??
> 
> And Ash, I'm sorry. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Beta is June 2ndClick to expand...
> 
> Well, I guess they have betas for a reason, right? I mean, my doctor pretty much told me not to do hpt's, that it would just make me crazy....but I did them anyway. I don't think I would lose hope until I got the final word from the doctor.Click to expand...

I totally agree and will keep everyone updated :)


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi guys! I am here. Sorry, I took the first week of my 2ww off from everything. Just tried to be as stress free as possible. I baked (my relaxtion) tons of cookies, breads, cakes, went to the movies. I saw The Great Gatsby. boy oh boy Leo is still soooo good looking!

Anyways, not feeling much but you guys are so brave. I have not tested and probably wont. I did not last time and was pleasantly surprised althought that ended shortly after.

Xur - I am sorry and confused about what happened.....another reason I am scared to test early! Thinking of you.

Ash - I am sorry but your not out yet right? Its still early.

All those who got there BFP YAY!! :happydance::happydance: You bright hope to the rest of us :)

AFM - I am trying not to symptom check every little thing this time. Let's see how the rest of the week goes though hahah


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanna - it's not really early honestly. I'm not going in for beta. I'm stopping progesterone and estrace tablets. I already called doctor.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash they didn't want to do a beta first?


----------



## ashknowsbest

they do but I said no. I'm going to test up until Friday and if it looks positive at all I'll go in but if not, I'm not going in.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I see....I totally understand...why get poked again, esp after all you have been through! I do hope you get a different response on your HPT tomorrow, but I understand moving forward also!


----------



## xurfingers

https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

ASH- Let's hope that we fall into the same category as this reference chart... it makes sense to me.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ive been checking that page religiously.....I look every morning to see where I am. It says tomorrow will be the earliest for me to test at 9dp5dt so, will I test? Probably not! I have my BETA on Thursday so I might wait till then....I am not sure.


----------



## wannabemomma

TTC - I am with you. Tomorrow I will 8dp3dt and I will probably wait till my beta. I am scared. Last time my beta came back positive only to have me miscarrying a week later. They consider it a chemical pregnancy because my beta only got to 30.

Hey and I like to think I am pregnant until proven otherwise at the last minute!!:thumbup:

Good luck to you!


----------



## MMW430

Not so great news. My beta which was 1544 only rose to 2070. They find this "concerning" and want me to get a repeat blood test on Thursday along with an ultrasound. I feel sick.


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> Not so great news. My beta which was 1544 only rose to 2070. They find this "concerning" and want me to get a repeat blood test on Thursday along with an ultrasound. I feel sick.

Aw, honey... My heart goes out to you. :cry: That sounds like a possible ectopic. I'm so sorry.


----------



## MMW430

xurfingers said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Not so great news. My beta which was 1544 only rose to 2070. They find this "concerning" and want me to get a repeat blood test on Thursday along with an ultrasound. I feel sick.
> 
> Aw, honey... My heart goes out to you. :cry: That sounds like a possible ectopic. I'm so sorry.Click to expand...

I don't know. I asked the nurse if she thought that was consistent with an ectopic, and she said no. I asked her if she's ever had some one have this and come out of it, she said yes. I guess I'll find out Thursday.


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Not so great news. My beta which was 1544 only rose to 2070. They find this "concerning" and want me to get a repeat blood test on Thursday along with an ultrasound. I feel sick.
> 
> Aw, honey... My heart goes out to you. :cry: That sounds like a possible ectopic. I'm so sorry.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. I asked the nurse if she thought that was consistent with an ectopic, and she said no. I asked her if she's ever had some one have this and come out of it, she said yes. I guess I'll find out Thursday.Click to expand...

I'm sorry sweetie. I hope I didn't come off insensitive. That was not my intent. Thinking out loud, I guess. Hopefully all is well and the lab had a bad day. Chin up darling :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

MMW- My thoughts are with you! I know how scary that can be. Hopefully the lab was just wrong. THEY DO MAKE MISTAKES. When I was gearing up for transfer the had my estrogen levels TOTALLY wrong! So....just try and stay calm. :hugs:


----------



## MMW430

Jesus Christ. The doctor just called me. The stupid lab fucked up. My number wasn't 2070. It went from 1544 last Monday, to *20700 *today. The doctor is just furious.


----------



## wannabemomma

GLAD TO HEAR IT!!!! See the labs do mess up! woohooo great numbers!! twins?!?!


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> Jesus Christ. The doctor just called me. The stupid lab fucked up. My number wasn't 2070. It went from 1544 last Monday, to *20700 *today. The doctor is just furious.

Thank God! Kick some asses for that one! That is an INCREDIBLE jump in beta! Umm, twins - at least!!! Smooth sailing from here babe!


----------



## MMW430

Thanks girls! They still want me to have my appointment on Thursday to do repeat bloodwork and an ultrasound, but I'm not worried about it anymore. I'm hoping this ultrasound will take the place of the one that's supposed to happen next week because I can't keep missing work! Oh, and xurf, I absolutely wasn't offended!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Phew that's wonderful news!!!!


----------



## xurfingers

My doctor's office called today regarding an over billing that I enquired about (it's handled no biggie). Well, after the convo I asked the nurse when she would recommend hpt- ing. Apparently, my doctor was within hearing distance and started talking in the background basically shaming me for testing already! LOL I was like, it doesn't seem to early and she strongly suggesting not doing it for 5 more days. Ooookay! I'm sure AF will be here by then - Jeesh, Doctors!


----------



## MMW430

See? You still have a chance!


----------



## wannabemomma

Yep mine says the same thing! You never know!!


----------



## Heather11

MMW430 said:


> Jesus Christ. The doctor just called me. The stupid lab fucked up. My number wasn't 2070. It went from 1544 last Monday, to *20700 *today. The doctor is just furious.

OMG I am so glad that they fucked up and HELLLLOOOOOOOOOOO TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha :winkwink:


----------



## MMW430

Heather11 said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ. The doctor just called me. The stupid lab fucked up. My number wasn't 2070. It went from 1544 last Monday, to *20700 *today. The doctor is just furious.
> 
> OMG I am so glad that they fucked up and HELLLLOOOOOOOOOOO TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha :winkwink:Click to expand...

Haha We'll see what happens. I'm not sure how soon they'll be able to tell how many there are.

I have to be honest, I'll be really happy when tomorrow's appointment is over. I don't want to think anything bad is going to happen, and I'm not sure I even think anything bad WILL happen, but everything yesterday really shook my nerves.


----------



## xurfingers

Tested today, now 8dp5dt and it's still a BFN. I doubt there is much hope. I am more shocked that it didn't work than anything else. We chose to do ivf because of my tubal Reversal and really thought this was gonna be an easy process for us. Now it seems as though we may have real infertility issues. I'm just in a weird place right now. In disbelief. I guess we will go back to ttc naturally and hope that it's not ectopic and not chromisomally abnormal, which is a huge concern at my age.


----------



## MMW430

xurfingers said:


> Tested today, now 8dp5dt and it's still a BFN. I doubt there is much hope. I am more shocked that it didn't work than anything else. We chose to do ivf because of my tubal Reversal and really thought this was gonna be an easy process for us. Now it seems as though we may have real infertility issues. I'm just in a weird place right now. In disbelief. I guess we will go back to ttc naturally and hope that it's not ectopic and not chromisomally abnormal, which is a huge concern at my age.

:hugs:

Hold out to your beta. If it didn't work, they might have some idea on what will.


----------



## wannabemomma

Xur - sorry to hear your discourage. They say the average person gets it 1 outta 3 times or something like that. unfortunately its not 100%! At least you still can TTC naturally if you like. I know some of the women on here had to have their tubes removed due to epotic pregnancies.


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Tested today, now 8dp5dt and it's still a BFN. I doubt there is much hope. I am more shocked that it didn't work than anything else. We chose to do ivf because of my tubal Reversal and really thought this was gonna be an easy process for us. Now it seems as though we may have real infertility issues. I'm just in a weird place right now. In disbelief. I guess we will go back to ttc naturally and hope that it's not ectopic and not chromisomally abnormal, which is a huge concern at my age.

Oh hunny I am hoping for your miracle!!!! :flower:


----------



## xurfingers

Thanks girls. I gotta say, it was a lot more fun when we were making babies the old fashioned way! LOL We knew it wasn't a 100% guarantee. Just thought maybe we had an advantage. I'm really not sad though. Our vacation to Hawaii is coming up... June 22nd. Now, we will be able to visit the volcanos and take the boat /snorkeling tour we were gonna have to pass on if we preggers. So, there is an upside for us which eases the disappointment. Maybe we will get preggers in Hawaii! Lol


----------



## Heather11

Hey girls! Have any of you had bleeding with your PIO shots? I hadn't really and then yesterday and today (different sides) when hubby pulled out the needle it dripped blood. As soon as we applied pressure it stopped immediately. So it wasn't a lot of blood but it is new for me!? Is something wrong or is my butt just sick of getting needles?


----------



## xurfingers

Heather11 said:


> Hey girls! Have any of you had bleeding with your PIO shots? I hadn't really and then yesterday and today (different sides) when hubby pulled out the needle it dripped blood. As soon as we applied pressure it stopped immediately. So it wasn't a lot of blood but it is new for me!? Is something wrong or is my butt just sick of getting needles?

We have had that happen a couple of times. There was even a time when my hubby pulled the needle out and it oozed a little oil. Weird but it hasn't caused any issues for us.


----------



## ashknowsbest

heather - it happens to me every night almost. When you bleed it just means that you hit one of your tiny capillaries but it's nothing to worry about. They're just tiny little veins that branch off your big ones. No biggie! I've even had a tiny bit of oil drip out too but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Have any of you had bleeding with your PIO shots? I hadn't really and then yesterday and today (different sides) when hubby pulled out the needle it dripped blood. As soon as we applied pressure it stopped immediately. So it wasn't a lot of blood but it is new for me!? Is something wrong or is my butt just sick of getting needles?
> 
> We have had that happen a couple of times. There was even a time when my hubby pulled the needle out and it oozed a little oil. Weird but it hasn't caused any issues for us.Click to expand...




ashknowsbest said:


> heather - it happens to me every night almost. When you bleed it just means that you hit one of your tiny capillaries but it's nothing to worry about. They're just tiny little veins that branch off your big ones. No biggie! I've even had a tiny bit of oil drip out too but nothing to worry about.


Thanks ladies! That makes me feel better!!!:winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Xur sorry to hear Hun. Though conception in Hawaii sounds fabulous to me. Would you try IVF again later?


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> Xur sorry to hear Hun. Though conception in Hawaii sounds fabulous to me. Would you try IVF again later?

I know that my husband wants to try again. I am less certain. It's a lot to go through emotionally and physically and it's not any fun at all. Unless he insisted, I would say No. But it has been nice getting to know all of you. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

You too. I understand what you are saying. It is a lot. Especially emotionally but maybe take some time, enjoy your holiday and then see how you feel.


----------



## wannabemomma

TTC- thinking of you!!! Did you go do your blood work?


----------



## MMW430

So relieved. Had the ultrasound, heard the little heartbeat, baby is fine. I've been released from my fertility doctor, and graduated to my regular doctor.


----------



## fayewest

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you here, I was on another thread but as I was stimming for so long I feel that I might be better here, if you'll have me.

I am currently 3 days after EC... getting daily calls from the doctor. I had 11 eggs collected, 7 fertilised, now I have just 5 left, 3 grade A and 2 grade B.

I am starting to freak out a little on how many more I could loose before a 5 day transfer on saturday, what is your experience?

Freaking out a bit! ;0(


----------



## wannabemomma

MMW - wooo hooo!! fantastic girl!


----------



## MMW430

Thank you! And I forgot to mention, there's just one baby!


----------



## xurfingers

MMW430 said:


> So relieved. Had the ultrasound, heard the little heartbeat, baby is fine. I've been released from my fertility doctor, and graduated to my regular doctor.

That is so wonderful to hear! Celebrate with the hubby tonight :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

MMW - wow those are some awesome numbers for a singleton....shes a strong one hun! congrats!

faye - welcome....I am not sure as I didn't get daily calls from my embryologist. You are so lucky! I got an initial call and then a call to set up my transfer where they said nothing! So I didn't really find out what happened till I got there. You can see what my outcome was in my siggy! My right ovary was stunted by a dominant follicle so I didn't get as many eggs as I could have. 1 from my right and 8 from my left. From what you have so far though, I think you are looking pretty good!

wannabe - I did the test this morning...now for the awful waiting. I guess I will hear something before 5 pm EST. Of course the day is dragging!!!!!

AFM - just waiting and waiting and waiting! I am up in the air as to which way this will go. Sometimes I feel like it worked and sometimes not! So I guess we will find out by the end of the day!


----------



## xurfingers

Ok - I called the doctor's office today trying to reschedule my beta for tomorrow (4 days early) so that I can get my negative hpt confirmed... So, maybe the hubby and I can have a night out this weekend. Well, my doctor (God help her if she's wrong!!!) is insisting that it is still too early for a reliable result from an hpt. Huh? She said there are some women who get their bfps earlier but the majority don't until 10-12dp5dt which, as we all know, is 15-17 dpo. Ya know, a part of me is getting really tired of getting NEW HOPE every time I call. I just want an answer or I need to start seeing SOMETHING on these daggon FRER tests!


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> MMW - wow those are some awesome numbers for a singleton....shes a strong one hun! congrats!
> 
> faye - welcome....I am not sure as I didn't get daily calls from my embryologist. You are so lucky! I got an initial call and then a call to set up my transfer where they said nothing! So I didn't really find out what happened till I got there. You can see what my outcome was in my siggy! My right ovary was stunted by a dominant follicle so I didn't get as many eggs as I could have. 1 from my right and 8 from my left. From what you have so far though, I think you are looking pretty good!
> 
> wannabe - I did the test this morning...now for the awful waiting. I guess I will hear something before 5 pm EST. Of course the day is dragging!!!!!
> 
> AFM - just waiting and waiting and waiting! I am up in the air as to which way this will go. Sometimes I feel like it worked and sometimes not! So I guess we will find out by the end of the day!

Best of luck to you hun! I wish I was waiting for beta with you... Bring me some luck with your bfp! :happydance:


----------



## fayewest

FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOUR TEST! 

Thanks so much ... this whole thing makes you a little bonkers! The embryologist has been great but I wish I knew more stats ... thats definitely what makes me tick. I guess I am worried I'll loose 2 over night as lots of people loose 50% after day 3 ... but I guess that all depends on the issues DH and I have.

Am sending myself around the bend x


----------



## wannabemomma

TTC - I understand that feeling. I think it worked sometimes but then sometimes I think yeah right its all the hormones in my body making me go crazy!!

Xur - My doc says the same thing. That is why he says DO NOT TEST ON your own. I listen to the man because I dont want to ride that roller coaster. Hang in there you never know! How are your symptoms? you said you were having a few.

Faye - good luck! It's in god's hands now please dont worry I know its easier said than done. Throughout the whole process I have been going to accupunture. It has made a world of a difference on my nerves.

AFM - Just hanging out till Monday I suppose. I also flip flop back and forth on how this is going. I have a few symptoms but nothing like I did last time. However, last time I was miscarrying when I found out so maybe that is a good thing?

Heather - Dont worry you might have hit a small vein. My husband did that to me a few days ago. My doc gave us some pointers. When you go to inject make sure the skin is tight and you have the needle all the way even when doing the return check. Push the meds slowly given it a chance to spread in the muscle (should also help for coming back out). I always have my husband massage the area right after he is done as well it get it worked in there. Hope that helps!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Xur - to be honest that is why I didn't test all this time....the purgatory of not knowing is much worse when you get a confirmation either way on a HPT. I figured it would be best to live in oblivion for the TWW and not know but hope! My dr was very insistent that I do not test and being that I have never been a big tester....I have probably tested a handful of times in the 4 years I have been TTC......it really was a no brainer for me. I am holding out a ton of hope for you! How many DPT are you now?

Just in case you ladies wanted to see my blasts I transferred, here they are!
 



Attached Files:







small blasts.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Xur sorry to hear Hun. Though conception in Hawaii sounds fabulous to me. Would you try IVF again later?
> 
> I know that my husband wants to try again. I am less certain. It's a lot to go through emotionally and physically and it's not any fun at all. Unless he insisted, I would say No. But it has been nice getting to know all of you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hawaii sounds AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooo jealous of you!!!!


----------



## Heather11

MMW430 said:


> Thank you! And I forgot to mention, there's just one baby!

hehehe my twins theory was wrong!! :winkwink:


----------



## MMW430

Heather11 said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! And I forgot to mention, there's just one baby!
> 
> hehehe my twins theory was wrong!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Haha honestly, that's fine by me. I'm happy with one!


----------



## Heather11

MMW430 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! And I forgot to mention, there's just one baby!
> 
> hehehe my twins theory was wrong!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha honestly, that's fine by me. I'm happy with one!Click to expand...

HaHa I completely understand that! Any symptoms?!

These last couple nights I have really had some evening nausea! ugh!


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> Xur - to be honest that is why I didn't test all this time....the purgatory of not knowing is much worse when you get a confirmation either way on a HPT. I figured it would be best to live in oblivion for the TWW and not know but hope! My dr was very insistent that I do not test and being that I have never been a big tester....I have probably tested a handful of times in the 4 years I have been TTC......it really was a no brainer for me. I am holding out a ton of hope for you! How many DPT are you now?if
> 
> Just in case you ladies wanted to see my blasts I transferred, here they are!


Oh, wow! Your blasts were beautifully expanded! Mine were graded 2AA intermediate. A little behind yours in growth. Very nice! I am 9dp5dt today.


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> TTC - I understand that feeling. I think it worked sometimes but then sometimes I think yeah right its all the hormones in my body making me go crazy!!
> 
> Xur - My doc says the same thing. That is why he says DO NOT TEST ON your own. I listen to the man because I dont want to ride that roller coaster. Hang in there you never know! How are your symptoms? you said you were having a few.
> 
> 
> 
> Faye - good luck! It's in god's hands now please dont worry I know its easier said than done. Throughout the whole process I have been going to accupunture. It has made a world of a difference on my nerves.
> 
> AFM - Just hanging out till Monday I suppose. I also flip flop back and forth on how this is going. I have a few symptoms but nothing like I did last time. However, last time I was miscarrying when I found out so maybe that is a good thing?
> 
> Heather - Dont worry you might have hit a small vein. My husband did that to me a few days ago. My doc gave us some pointers. When you go to inject make sure the skin is tight and you have the needle all the way even when doing the return check. Push the meds slowly given it a chance to spread in the muscle (should also help for coming back out). I always have my husband massage the area right after he is done as well it get it worked in there. Hope that helps!

I have been getting a headache during the day the past 4 days. I had headaches the last 2 pregnancies before they were confirmed. I am refusing to see it as a sign at this point. Perhaps it's the IM progesterone???


----------



## ttcbaby117

I hope it is a sign!

AFM - negative beta today! I think a part of me kinda new....I am not sure what to do now...I guess a FET with my one lil frostie? DH isn't up for it. He says he is tired....I kinda of understand...I just want my lil one so bad and I cant seem to understand why it didn't work.


----------



## xurfingers

ttcbaby117 said:


> I hope it is a sign!
> 
> AFM - negative beta today! I think a part of me kinda new....I am not sure what to do now...I guess a FET with my one lil frostie? DH isn't up for it. He says he is tired....I kinda of understand...I just want my lil one so bad and I cant seem to understand why it didn't work.

I'm so sorry hun. I know how disappointed and confused you are. It just doesn't seem like the right outcome because you did everything right. I am here for you. 
10dp5dt and poas negative again this morning. We are sharing the disappointment. I hope that you and your DH can deal with this in a healthy way. Maybe take a couple months off to regroup and recharge!


----------



## MMW430

Heather11 said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! And I forgot to mention, there's just one baby!
> 
> hehehe my twins theory was wrong!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha honestly, that's fine by me. I'm happy with one!Click to expand...
> 
> HaHa I completely understand that! Any symptoms?!
> 
> These last couple nights I have really had some evening nausea! ugh!Click to expand...

Honestly, I'm a little more tired than usual, but that's it. I read some where that how your mother was, is how you tend to be. My mom and grandma had zero sickness, so I'm hoping it stays this is way!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well girls, I'm supposed to be going in for beta this morning but I don't feel like going because I tested negative last night. I called and the nurse said to come in but that I can come in around 10 instead of 7 this morning. I'm going to go out shopping, run a few errands and then stop by there to get my blood drawn to please my doctor, even though I really don't want to. 

TTC - I've said it on other threads but I'm so sorry about your bfn :hugs: I'll be thinking of you! 

xur - so sorry about your BFN also :( Makes me sad that we couldn't keep this thread at 100% success. 

mmw -yay for no sickness :happydance:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Ashley, xur, TTC ....sorry bout the bfn.


----------



## wannabemomma

well ladies it looks like I am having a chemical......... woke up this morning to blood. My husband and I fought over if we should still do the shots because the doctor was calling back from the exchange number. He talked me into doing a hpt and it was positive...........how can this be happening again?!?!?

waiting to hear from the doc but really upset. My OTD is not suppose to be until Monday.


----------



## fayewest

So very sorry ;0( you are in my thoughts xxx


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> well ladies it looks like I am having a chemical......... woke up this morning to blood. My husband and I fought over if we should still do the shots because the doctor was calling back from the exchange number. He talked me into doing a hpt and it was positive...........how can this be happening again?!?!?
> 
> waiting to hear from the doc but really upset. My OTD is not suppose to be until Monday.

How much bleeding? Sometimes bleeding is okay... Your lining is very lush and thick right now and easily disturbed. Any word yet from the doctor???


----------



## Jess1202

wannabemomma said:


> well ladies it looks like I am having a chemical......... woke up this morning to blood. My husband and I fought over if we should still do the shots because the doctor was calling back from the exchange number. He talked me into doing a hpt and it was positive...........how can this be happening again?!?!?
> 
> waiting to hear from the doc but really upset. My OTD is not suppose to be until Monday.

Wanna, I am so sorry to hear that. It could just be some spotting from implantation. Last time I had that and spotted for 3 days and was testing positive and had good betas.


----------



## xurfingers

Ok - So, my FS turned down my request to move my beta up to today from this coming Monday. There is an independent lab that does beta checks that I have used several times in the past. I pay out of pocket but I am not the waiting type. I will have my results in the morning. I refuse to believe that there is still hope and I plan to salvage my weekend! I need to relax with the hubby :)


----------



## wannabemomma

Thanks guys. Got my beta moved tbday. I should know my numbers by tonight. The bleeding has turned brownish and the cramps are gone. Im praying for a miracle here. I did transfer 2 SO it could have been one going. The doc wants to see my numbers keep my feet up and said with FET it could def. Be late implantation. Praying praying praying.


----------



## Jess1202

wannabemomma said:


> Thanks guys. Got my beta moved tbday. I should know my numbers by tonight. The bleeding has turned brownish and the cramps are gone. Im praying for a miracle here. I did transfer 2 SO it could have been one going. The doc wants to see my numbers keep my feet up and said with FET it could def. Be late implantation. Praying praying praying.


If you got a positive on a POAS, bleeding doesnt always mean bad. I had the tiniest amount this time around. 

Bright red = bad 
Brown or pink = possible implantation

FX for you! Dont lose hope.


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi Ladies- quick update. My beta came back 108. This is ALOT higher than last time. Last time it was at 25 and never moved up. 

I have to retest Monday and pray to god that nothing happens this weekend. Hubby going right now to get a ton of movies and magazines for me. I plan to stay put.


----------



## ashknowsbest

It's official, negative beta.

wannabe - keep those feet up and let that baby snuggle up!


----------



## Jess1202

wannabemomma said:


> Hi Ladies- quick update. My beta came back 108. This is ALOT higher than last time. Last time it was at 25 and never moved up.
> 
> I have to retest Monday and pray to god that nothing happens this weekend. Hubby going right now to get a ton of movies and magazines for me. I plan to stay put.

SEE!!!!!

Last time i had my OTD on a Monday and I spotted all day Fri/Sat with brownish blood.. i know its scary but you are PREGNANT!! YAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

oh and 108 is a GREAT number for 11dtp3dt! Beta base says 104 is the average!


----------



## Heather11

xurfingers said:


> Ok - So, my FS turned down my request to move my beta up to today from this coming Monday. There is an independent lab that does beta checks that I have used several times in the past. I pay out of pocket but I am not the waiting type. I will have my results in the morning. I refuse to believe that there is still hope and I plan to salvage my weekend! I need to relax with the hubby :)

I like that assertive approach!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Heather11

wannabemomma said:


> Hi Ladies- quick update. My beta came back 108. This is ALOT higher than last time. Last time it was at 25 and never moved up.
> 
> I have to retest Monday and pray to god that nothing happens this weekend. Hubby going right now to get a ton of movies and magazines for me. I plan to stay put.

Wooohoo that is amazing news!!!! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> It's official, negative beta.
> 
> wannabe - keep those feet up and let that baby snuggle up!

Oh love I am so sorry!!!! With you try a frozen cycle with your frosties?! :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

WANNA, that is great news! So happy for you!

ASH, I am sorry hun. Gosh, seems like such a battle. Have you thought about your next move? Are you taking a break? I know it's no conciliation but I am sure my beta is negative also. At least you have someone who's in your shoes, so to speak. I'm here for you.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm not doing any next steps. I'm pretty much done TTC for a while. My OH and I were talking about adoption today honestly. I'm just so sick of everything with IVF I'm not sure I can go through it again. I really want a family but I'm not sure that putting myself through all of this IVF stuff is worth it when I can help a child by adoption. It's something we're seriously considering.


----------



## wannabemomma

Ash- I totally respect that. My hubby and I gave also talked adoption. To table to give a child a loving home is a special gift. I wish you the best of luck in your adventure if you start down that road :)


----------



## MMW430

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm not doing any next steps. I'm pretty much done TTC for a while. My OH and I were talking about adoption today honestly. I'm just so sick of everything with IVF I'm not sure I can go through it again. I really want a family but I'm not sure that putting myself through all of this IVF stuff is worth it when I can help a child by adoption. It's something we're seriously considering.

I think adoption is a wonderful option. A girl on another board I'm on just got placed with a 4 month old boy last night.


----------



## ashknowsbest

MMW - that's awesome! I think adoption is still a scary process as a lot of things can go wrong but I think after everything with IVF it's a good option. I was reading this article that I came across online the other night and one woman said that after her IVFs failed and she had to consider adoption she realized that it wasn't the pregnancy she wanted, it was the family. It really put it into perspective for me. I really do want a family not necessarily a pregnancy. I just want my OH and I to raise a child together and watch him/her grow up and watch them get married and vacation with them. And if I have to do that through adoption I'm sure it will be just as beautiful as if it were biologically mine. And who knows, maybe in a couple of years my OH and I will get pregnant naturally, you just never know!


----------



## Heather11

Ash I think adoption is a wonderful option as well!!! DH and I have definitely discussed this as well as going into all of this we had no idea how things would turn out. I think adoption is an amazing gift to give to a child.


----------



## xurfingers

Ok - So, our beta came back negative. The hubby and I have been discussing our next move. Does anyone know if it would be safe to ttc naturally this coming cycle? I am thinking that I will be ovulating around the 22nd this month. Any thoughts?


----------



## wannabemomma

Xur- I believe your safe to try. I actually know a couple people who got pregnant right after a failed cycle because your still pumped full of hormones.


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> Xur- I believe your safe to try. I actually know a couple people who got pregnant right after a failed cycle because your still pumped full of hormones.

Reeeally... Sweet! I am getting excited again! Lol


----------



## fayewest

You are a bunch of incredibly positive and wonderful women! So sorry to hear some of your bad news, adoption is an amazing thing to give to a child and there are so many children out there desperate for a family, I know lots of people who have done it and have brilliant families.

My call came at 9.30am this morning, the verdict was in ... 2 embryos were looking better than the others, which I knew ( I cant remember all the details now and am kicking myself!) but were not quite blastocysts yet, early blastocysts she said. If there was no change I would have two transferred, if one had pulled ahead to a blastocyst, then I would only get one. None to freeze, about which I was gutted, they explained that only one in 5 get decent enough grade AA blastocysts at day 5. 

All morning I had been obsessing about having two transferred, when I got to the clinic and they told me thats still the case and that I do not have 1 perfect blastocyst, I started to freak out ... why dont I have a perfect blast, is it going to work, whats wrong, do female embies grow slower than male ones etc etc

Bloody hells bells does it ever stop? ;0) I am anxiously PUPO with twins ..


----------



## xurfingers

fayewest said:


> You are a bunch of incredibly positive and wonderful women! So sorry to hear some of your bad news, adoption is an amazing thing to give to a child and there are so many children out there desperate for a family, I know lots of people who have done it and have brilliant families.
> 
> My call came at 9.30am this morning, the verdict was in ... 2 embryos were looking better than the others, which I knew ( I cant remember all the details now and am kicking myself!) but were not quite blastocysts yet, early blastocysts she said. If there was no change I would have two transferred, if one had pulled ahead to a blastocyst, then I would only get one. None to freeze, about which I was gutted, they explained that only one in 5 get decent enough grade AA blastocysts at day 5.
> 
> All morning I had been obsessing about having two transferred, when I got to the clinic and they told me thats still the case and that I do not have 1 perfect blastocyst, I started to freak out ... why dont I have a perfect blast, is it going to work, whats wrong, do female embies grow slower than male ones etc etc
> 
> Bloody hells bells does it ever stop? ;0) I am anxiously PUPO with twins ..

I totally understand where you are coming from. I was actually expecting to get pregnant with twins after transferring 2 embryos because I have no fertility issues. I had 2 perfect blasts and a BFN in the end. I would say focus more on it working and less on the unlikelyhood of both taking. Just saying from experience. Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi ladies!! My second beta came back at 343! woohooo my first beta was 108 so they said it is a great sign! I have to go in on Friday to do an u/s to check to make sure the sac and everything is good to go! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xurfingers

wannabemomma said:


> Hi ladies!! My second beta came back at 343! woohooo my first beta was 108 so they said it is a great sign! I have to go in on Friday to do an u/s to check to make sure the sac and everything is good to go! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is a wonderful update! I am so thrilled for you. Praying that all remains well and you and baby are happy and healthy! :)


----------



## xurfingers

I swear I am going to lose my mind if I get another headache tomorrow!!! Arggg! 8 days in a row - what the hell! How long does it take for the hormones to balance out?


----------



## Heather11

wannabemomma said:


> Hi ladies!! My second beta came back at 343! woohooo my first beta was 108 so they said it is a great sign! I have to go in on Friday to do an u/s to check to make sure the sac and everything is good to go! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So exciting!!!!


----------



## Heather11

I have my first ultra sound next week!!! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey Heather!!! That is awesome! Would you be 7 weeks then? My clinic does 5 weeks to check if the sac is in the correct place. I went in today :) He makes us come back weekly.


----------



## Heather11

wannabemomma said:


> Hey Heather!!! That is awesome! Would you be 7 weeks then? My clinic does 5 weeks to check if the sac is in the correct place. I went in today :) He makes us come back weekly.

That is so exciting that you got to see already!!! I will be 2 days shy of 7 weeks when I go!! I hope I can hear/see the heart beat!!


----------



## fayewest

Massive congratulations!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Xur - I am with ya hun....we are going to leave it all alone and hope for the best. This last IVF cycle for me looks perfect and still resulted in a BFN.


----------



## MMW430

I


Heather11 said:


> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> Hey Heather!!! That is awesome! Would you be 7 weeks then? My clinic does 5 weeks to check if the sac is in the correct place. I went in today :) He makes us come back weekly.
> 
> That is so exciting that you got to see already!!! I will be 2 days shy of 7 weeks when I go!! I hope I can hear/see the heart beat!!Click to expand...

I heard and saw at 6w2d!


----------



## wannabemomma

That's awesome!!! I go back next week when i will be 5 weeks 6 days... Think I will see a heartbeat then?


----------



## Heather11

MMW430 said:


> I
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> Hey Heather!!! That is awesome! Would you be 7 weeks then? My clinic does 5 weeks to check if the sac is in the correct place. I went in today :) He makes us come back weekly.
> 
> That is so exciting that you got to see already!!! I will be 2 days shy of 7 weeks when I go!! I hope I can hear/see the heart beat!!Click to expand...
> 
> I heard and saw at 6w2d!Click to expand...

Yay!!!!! Awesome! I hope I do as well!!! I am so excited! Thursday can't come soon enough!


----------



## typeA TTC

wannabemomma said:


> That's awesome!!! I go back next week when i will be 5 weeks 6 days... Think I will see a heartbeat then?

Wanna- you MAY but don't be surprised if you don't. 

I had a massive bleeding episode at 5 weeks and 4 days. There was no heart beat but baby was measuring right on target. Had an ultrasound 2 days later and there was a heartbeat. Turns out I have a massive blood clot next to the baby so I go in about every two days fr monitoring. I'm now 7 weeks and 5 days and the baby is doing fine. Just watching the large clot next to the gestational sac.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I thought I'd let you girls know that I had the WTF appointment and we're going to use the frozen embryos and do a FET before we move to CA.


----------



## wannabemomma

Type A - That is scary! Glad to hear everything has worked out! I am just to nervous for my own good since my miscarriage in Feb. I have been doing accupunture which has helped!


----------



## typeA TTC

Thank you. Not out of the woods yet as the clot is still there but we are taking it a day at a time. That's all I can do at this point!


----------



## wannabemomma

ashknowsbest said:


> I thought I'd let you girls know that I had the WTF appointment and we're going to use the frozen embryos and do a FET before we move to CA.

Ash! glad to hear you have a plan! I found FET to be so much less stressful than fresh cycle. Are you going to start right away or take another month off?


----------



## ashknowsbest

We're starting right away. They drew blood today to see where I am in my cycle and they'll call me tomorrow with the results.


----------



## Heather11

MMW430 said:


> I
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> Hey Heather!!! That is awesome! Would you be 7 weeks then? My clinic does 5 weeks to check if the sac is in the correct place. I went in today :) He makes us come back weekly.
> 
> That is so exciting that you got to see already!!! I will be 2 days shy of 7 weeks when I go!! I hope I can hear/see the heart beat!!Click to expand...
> 
> I heard and saw at 6w2d!Click to expand...

YAY!!! So exciting! My ultra sound is tomorrow so I am hoping i can see it and hear it!!! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

ashknowsbest said:


> I thought I'd let you girls know that I had the WTF appointment and we're going to use the frozen embryos and do a FET before we move to CA.

Awwww hunny that is so exciting! I will be hoping and praying for you! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

Hey girls! I hope that everything is going well with everybody! I haven't been around for a few days because I have been soooooooooooooooooooooooooo sick! :nope:


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi Heather! I hope your feeling better soon.... or is it morning sickness??

I went in today for another u/s because I was having more spotting....guess what they found??? BABY B implanting!!!! Baby B is now very visiable and is measuring 5 days behind BABY A!! HOLY COW!!! We are very excited but have been warned that it is highly possible Baby B will vanish. fingers crossed both grow strong!


----------



## Heather11

wannabemomma said:


> Hi Heather! I hope your feeling better soon.... or is it morning sickness??
> 
> I went in today for another u/s because I was having more spotting....guess what they found??? BABY B implanting!!!! Baby B is now very visiable and is measuring 5 days behind BABY A!! HOLY COW!!! We are very excited but have been warned that it is highly possible Baby B will vanish. fingers crossed both grow strong!


It is definitely morning sickness :nope: yuck!!!

Wow baby B!!!!! I will keep my fingers crossed and prayers your way!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

ashknowsbest said:


> We're starting right away. They drew blood today to see where I am in my cycle and they'll call me tomorrow with the results.

Best of luck Ash ;)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I started bcps last night ... I got back on the 22nd for monitoring to make sure I'm ready to start the lupron and estrace.


----------



## fayewest

Just got the BFP - very cautiously optimistic and scared! But happy to have jumped 1 hurdle ;0)


----------



## wannabemomma

Woohooo congrats faye!!!


----------



## Heather11

fayewest said:


> Just got the BFP - very cautiously optimistic and scared! But happy to have jumped 1 hurdle ;0)

WOOHOO!!! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

Our first ultra sound went so well!!! We got to see the heart beat and in a couple positions we could barely hear it, but we go again next week. If all is well next week he is sending us back to our regular ob!!! Also if everything is still going well next week I get to stop PIO injections!! :happydance:


----------



## fayewest

How exciting Heather - I cant wait to get to that stage, I've never heard a heart beat before.

I have been feeling very mild OHSS, stomach cramps and pain, seems to be better this morning ;0)


----------

